# Deuce Traveler's Six Nights to Yearsend (Ptolus one-shot)



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

This will be a short Ptolus campaign.  For those not familiar with the background of Ptolus, please look here where you can gain some information and find directions for downloading a free copy of the Player's Guide: http://www.ptolus.com/cgi-bin/page.cgi?mpress_PG.  I want 4-6 players, but if there are more I can run two different teams simultaneously.

I am looking for 10th-level characters, and I am allowing players to roll their stats at home relying on the honor system.  Please roll three columns of stats using 4D6, dropping the lowest (keeping the three highest for each roll), and re-rolling 1s.  After you roll three columns of six ability scores, pick the column you wish to keep.  You may assign stats to any ability.  If someone's stats are too high to be realisitc I will ask them to re-roll the three columns again or simply not choose their character for the game.

Characters are allowed max hit points for their first level and 3/4ths of the max possible dice roll for each succeeding level, rounding up.  So a wizard with normal con would have 4 hit points for his first level and three hit points for each of his next levels.  A fighter with average con would have 10 hit points for his first level and 8 hps for each of his next levels.

For background, the characters will be from the capital of Tarsis, so they will not be so famous that they can be easily recognized, but will be known well enough in Ptolus that they will have contacts so feel free to mention connections to any organization or NPC, but keep it to three contacts max.  This will allow the characters to move more in a more clandestine fashion if the party prefers that style of play.  The background of the story is that the Ptolus equivalent of New Years Eve (Yearsend Day in Ptolus) is coming in six days.  This day is known to be an evil day historically, since it is believed that all the good luck of the year has been drained by this point and dark things have been known to happen.  

Something bad is going to happen and the characters are dropped right in the middle of it...

Starting gold and equipment:

Starting gold will be 49,000gp and so buy any magical items and equipment with this. Characters for Group A will have a comfortable two-story house that they are renting (for use during their frequent trips to Ptolus) as a base of operations in the southwestern corner of Midtown, near where the South Market district begins. The party funds have gone into the house, and they have six months of rent paid off, as well as enough food supplies for the next few weeks. They have two servants who have been hired on for the two months, one an elderly human maid named Mertle who takes care of the maintenance and cleanliness of the home and the other a halfing cook named Gornio with a cold disposition, but a quick wit and true passion for the culinary arts. I'll update the original post to include this.  Characters for Group B will live in a spacious two-story home that has been bought and paid for in North Market.  Although living in a larger and more expensive home than Group A, Group B only has one servant since they are often home and perform much of their own maintenance.  Their servant is a half-elf named Rufius, who handles their shopping and errands, helps with the occasional cooking, and ensures that their garden is taken care of.

Both Group A and Group B are Master-level members of the Delver's Guild.  This grants them access to guild information, 10% discount at Ebbert's Outfitters, access to the guild library, access to the maproom (for Ptolus and dungeons underneath), access to waystations (supply depots in certain parts of the dungeons), voting privileges in regards to guild actions and elections for Guildmaster, and retrieval insurance in which each player character has currently paid for the retrieval of his or her body in case of character death, but not the 5,450 gps for a _raise dead_ spell.

Info on what Ebbert's Outfitter's sells:
[sblock]
Ebbert's Outfitters sells only equipment and not weapons or armor.  For your characters, Ebbert sells any piece of non-magical, non-weapon, non-armor equipment found in the PHB for 10% off (Pages 128-129 of the Player's Handbook. Stuff like rope, clothing, torches, etc. This includes masterwork versions).  Also he sells the following, all but the last two of which are the chubby dwarf's own inventions (prices below are from the Ptolus book and do not include your 10% discount, so please do the math):

Collapsible Ten-Foot Pole: A 10-foot pole that can collapse to fit in a hand but otherwise weighs and acts the same as a normal 10' pole.  35gp.

Multiflask: A flask that has two sides with two stoppers and that can hold two quantities of potions.  Weighs twice as much as a normal flask, but allows a character to use a single move action to draw the potion, a standard action to drink, and then another standard action to drink again.  3gp.

Rat Harness: Fits around a rat and either makes it so that the rat can walk, or pushes the rat into a little ball.  Also keeps the rat from being able to bite.  Helpful to walk the rat or toss the rat into an area to look for traps.  1/2 lb, 1gp.

Trapfinder Ball: A large rubber ball useful in looking for the occasional trap. 1 lb, 5gp.

Wand Sheath: This sheath wraps around the forearm of a wand user and can hold up to six different wands.  This allows the user to draw a wand as part of a move action as a fighter would draw a weapon as he moved.  Putting the wand away is still a move action.  1lb, 5gp.

Wand Sheath (Spring Action): This is like a normal wand sheath, but the user can draw one wand as a free action once a round.  2 lb, 125gp.

Breather Mask: Leather and metal mask that fits over users lower face, and gives a +2 circumstance bonus to saving throws against gas attacks. 1 lb, 5gp.

Dark Goggles: Dark-tinted goggles, that give the wearer a +2 circumstance bonus to saving throws to blinding effects, and a +1 circumstance bonus to other vision attacks. 1lb, 12gp.
[/sblock]

Since there is high interest, we will have two groups with competing goals.  Group A will be from Tarsis, but have connections in Ptolus and will start first.  Group B will be from Ptolus and quite well known.  Interested players:


Group A:
Dekana playing Kaeso Drionus, Kaeso Drionus, LN Male Human, 10th level Fighter (checked and good to go)

Farmboy playing Mortimus "Morty" Price, the TN Male Human Conjurer 3rd/ Master Specialist 2nd/ Malconvoker 5th Level (checked and good to go)

OnlytheStrong playing Tagret Artalen, the LN Human Monk 10 (Arena Fighter) (Checked and good to go)

Wysiwyg playing Kareus d’Leonne, the NG Male Human, Rogue 8th / Fighter 2nd (checked and good to go)

Scotley playing Percival de Cluney, Male Human Duskblade 10th lvl (good to go)

Frukathka playing Luna Requiem, Female Wood Elf, Elf Paragon 1st, Martial Rogue 9th (good to go)

Group B:
Ilium playing Kantris, Arcane Caster with levels in Initiate of the Seven Veils (good to go)

Lorthanoth playing Verosh "the Foolish", son of Kala, Male CG Litorian Swashbuckler 3/Rogue 2/Fighter 4 (good to go)

Tailspinner playing Breeta Wolfswift, Female LG Human Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3 (good to go)

Tychus playing Glau Ironbelly, Male Grailwarden Dwarf Bard 10 (checked, good to go)

Bedford playing Skrymer, the definition of tank, Male Human, werebear 1+2LA, barbarian 1, fighter 2, warshaper 4 (good to go)

Ethandrew: Bobbaros the Amazing Dancing Chimp (good to go)


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm, I am intrigued by this game. I have the Player's Guide, and I'm curious: is this a 3.0 game or a 3.5 game? Is it core-only or are you allowing material from other books? I don't have the _Ptolus_ core book, but I have quite a few _D&D_ books I'd use.

Here are the three sets of stats I rolled (using actual dice for once!); I'll probably pick the second set.

Set 1: 14, 16, 13, 11, 13, 14
Set 2: 16, 13, 12, 17, 12, 13
Set 3: 13, 11, 13, 14, 12, 13

I can't guarantee anything yet, but I've been itching to be in a good game and a one-shot seems to be a good idea right now, so fingers crossed!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Set 1: 16  13  12  16  14  13   (rolled on invisiblecastle because my dice are in my truck lol)

Set 2: 9   13   15   16   16   14

Set 3: 9   16   11   13   11   15



First set was awesome compared to the rest lol. I downloaded the Ptolus players guide and will read it all over. I will probably play some kind of scout (just love em for some reason).


----------



## Dekana (Nov 9, 2007)

Would you be willing to take someone new to PbP games? I just downloaded the player's guide, so I'll be reading through that to get an idea for a character.

Set 1: 13, 14, 13, 14, 12, 14

Set 2: 9, 10, 12, 12, 14, 11

Set 3: 10, 8, 7, 8, 12, 11

Edit: oops, forgot to reroll 1's. I'm bumping the 5th stat in the first set up 1 to make it a 2, since that's the only one in the set I'm taking that it affects.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have the Ptolus book.

Set 1: 17, 15, 14, 14, 16, 11
Set 2: 12, 15, 16, 11, 16, 15
Set 3: 13, 14, 10, 14, 14, 13

Choosing set 1!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

What books are you allowing? I think I would like to play a human monk arenafighter. Of course, I will have to wait to see what you will allow before I go into too much thought about it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

I just want to say thank all four of you for you interest and speed for getting those rolls done.  If we continue to garner this much interest and get more than six people who want in, I may split this adventure into two competitive teams.

Farmboy: This will be a 3.5 game, and I am accepting any 3.5 book as long as I have the book myself that I can reference or you can send me an explanation of what the ability/spell/etc is that you want to use.  If something looks overpowered I may deny it, however, but we can discuss it here until we get it worked out.  I agree that the second set of stats look to be what you should go with.

OnlytheStrong: Definitely go with the first set, although the second isn't too shabby if you don't mind having a 9 in an ability score.  Play what you want to play.  This will be a thinking game and I'll try to set encounters to pose a challenge to the skill sets of the characters so that the tank and spell slinger aren't the show stealers.

Dekana: I very much enjoy it when I can get someone new to PbP games into one of my adventures, so welcome!  Your first set of stats are the best, and would make a character that would be more of a jack-of-all-trades: good at everything, but excellent in nothing.  If you are fine with that, stick with the first set.  If not, go ahead and reroll three more arrays.

Tailspinner: Always glad to see you.  You'll recognize some familiar faces in my adventure, but I have added some twists that will hopefully keep you on your toes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> What books are you allowing? I think I would like to play a human monk arenafighter. Of course, I will have to wait to see what you will allow before I go into too much thought about it.




What book is the arena fighter from?  I have a lot of WOTC books but I don't remember which classes are in what.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Arenafighter is just a profession mention in the Ptolus book. It's under the Classes and Character section. Doesn't really mean anything but helps with a background.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Arenafighter is just a profession mention in the Ptolus book. It's under the Classes and Character section. Doesn't really mean anything but helps with a background.




<Slaps forehead> Ah, ok.  That's fine but let's say he or she is an arena fighter from Tarsis and has competed at times in Ptolus.  It's important that the party have connections in Ptolus, but not be too well known so that they can be inconspicuous at times.  Well, unless we have a lot of volunteers and go with two groups.  In my mind, this possible second group would be more well known and from Ptolus.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

What about starting gold and equipment? I think my monk is pretty much done (I went with the second set of rolls since our level means we get to add 2 points). He's a scout and ambush fighter, although I think he can hold his own in a giant melee lol. He's going to have to have some great equipment because his AC is only 18 (but can go up to 23)


----------



## Dekana (Nov 9, 2007)

[sblock=Kaeso Drionus]Kaeso Drionus
*Male Human, 10th Fighter*
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Diety:* Lothian, Just God of the Empire
*Age:* 26
*Appearance:* 6'4", 240lbs. Has short, wavy black hair, and brown eyes that seem to always look tired. His tanned skin carries several scars, although he doesn't seem to have picked up any serious disfigurements in his travels.
"Kaeso speaks in sienna"
OOC in dim gray

*Statistics*
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 13 (+1)
Con: 18 (+4) [2 from levels, +2 from Amulet of Health]
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 13 (+1)

*Hit Points:* 122/122 [82 base, 40 con]
*Armor Class:* 29, touch 11, flat-footed 28 [10 base + 11 armor + 5 shield + 1 dex + 2 deflection (ring)]
*Armor Check Penalty:* -14
*Initiative:* +5 [+4 improved initiative, +1 dex]
*BAB:* +10/+5
*Grapple:* +12
*Speed:* 30ft [30 base + 10 boots, -10 heavy armor]

*Saves*
Fort: +12 [7 base + 4 con + 1 cloak]
Reflex: +5 [3 base + 1 dex + 1 cloak]
Will: +5 [3 base + 1 wis + 1 cloak]

*Attacks*
Melee attack: +1 Flail (+12/7, 1d8+5, 19-20/x2, bludgeoning) [Atk: 10BAB+2str+1feat+1flail-2 tower shield, dmg: +2str+2feat+1flail]
Melee attack: MW Trident (+11/6, 1d8+2, crit x2, piercing) [Atk: 10BAB+2str+1MW-2 tower shield, dmg: +2str]
Missile attack: MW Trident (+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2, range increment 10 ft, piercing) [Atk: 10BAB+1dex+1MW-2 tower shield, dmg: +2str]

*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Elven

*Skills:*
Appraise (armor): *4* [2 int + 2 synergy]
Intimidate:*14* [13 ranks + 1 cha]
Swim: *15* [13 ranks + 2 str]
Handle Animal: *14* [13 ranks + 1 cha]
Ride: *16* [13 ranks + 1 dex + 2 synergy]
Climb: *10* [8 ranks + 2 str]
Craft Armor: *9* [5 ranks + 2 int + 2 tools]
Jump: *7* [2 str + 5 boots]

*Feats*
Improved Initiative [human racial]
Quick Draw [1st level]
Combat Expertise [1st level fighter]
Improved Trip [2nd level fighter]
Combat Reflexes [3rd level]
Dodge [4th level fighter]
Mobility [6th level fighter]
Endurance [6th level]
Weapon Focus (Flail) [8th level fighter]
Die Hard [9th level]
Improved Critical (Flail) [10th level fighter]

(Abilities granted)
You may draw a weapon as a free action, or a hidden weapon as a move action.
Weapons may be thrown at full rate of attacks, like a bow.
When making an attack or full attack in melee, you may trade up to -5 on attack roll for 5 AC until next action.
You no longer provoke an attack of opportunity when tripping an enemy while unarmed. +4 bonus on strength check granted while tripping an enemy. If a successful trip is made, make a melee attack as if you hadn't used your attack for the trip attempt.
The flail may be used to make a trip attempt. In this case, make a melee touch attack with the flail instead of an unarmed melee touch attack. If you are tripped while making the attempt, you may drop the flail to avoid being tripped.
You may make (1 + dex mod) attacks of opportunity per round. You can make AoO's while flat-footed.
During your action, you can designate an opponent to receive a +1 dodge bonus to AC from. This bonus is lost if you lose your dex bonus to armor.
You gain a +4 dodge bonus to AC against AoO's caused by moving out or within a threatened area. This bonus is lost if your dex bonus to armor is lost.
Gain +4 bonus on certain checks (p. 93 Player Handbook).
When reduced to negative hp (and not dead), you are automatically stable. You may make a move action per round without penalty, or a standard action for -1hp penalty. You cannot take a full round action.


*Equipment*
+1 Tower Shield of Moderate Fortification (75% chance to negate critical hits and sneak attacks), 45 lb [16,180gp]
+3 Full Plate, 50 lb [10,650gp]
+1 Flail, 5 lb [2,608gp]
Masterwork Trident, 4 lb [315gp]
+2 Ring of Protection [8,000gp]
+2 Amulet of Health (+2 con) [4,000gp]
Boots of Striding and Springing, 1 lb (+10 base speed, +5 jump check) [5,500gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1 lb (+1 to all saves)[1000gp]
Bckpack, 2 lb[1gp 8sp]
--Masterwork Armorsmith's tools, 5 lb [49gp 5sp]
--Bedroll, 5 lb [9cp]
--Artisan's Outfit, 4 lb [9sp]
--Waterskin, 4 lb [9sp]
Multiflask [2gp 7sp]
Identification Papers (citizen)

*Coin:* 69pp, 4gp, 1cp

*Carrying Capacity*
Light load: 58 lb, Medium load: 59 lb-116 lb, Heavy load: 117 lb-175 lb
Weight: 126 lb

*Background*
Kaeso Drionus grew up in a stable, loving home in the bustling city of Tarsis; a home governed by law, by honor, and by expectations. It may not have been a stretch to call his father a tyrant; every minute of every day had to be accounted for, time could not be wasted, one must always prepare for the future... Although young Kaeso did his best to live up to his father's demands, the elder Drionus could never quite be satisfied. Kaeso obeyed not out of fear of another caning, but to do his part along with his mother and siblings.

During his teenage years, the barbarian hordes drew ever closer to Tarsis; every month, it seemed another fort fell, another defending army was bloodied. Kaeso tried over and over to join his father, a member of the guard, in the defense of the city... HIS city... but was rebuffed by the gruff soldiers every time. He was simply too young to fight. When the Eastern Hordes finally crushed the last army in their path, the Drionus family along with thousands of others evacuated in a panic, feeling the fires of the siege on their backs as they ran. Kaeso would never see his father again, for better or for worse.

A year passed while the family re-established itself on the countryside to the west. Kaeso took his chance and enlisted in the first scattered unit of the empire's army that he could find. He would spend the next 10 years in the army, first scouring the nation for fresh recruits, then training, then fighting. The invading barbarians quickly left the city on their own, and Kaeso returned to the city. The remainder of his enlistment term would be spent guarding Tarsis, scattering petty uprisings of monsters and peasants. This left him plenty of time to fraternize with diplomats from other cities, and Ptolus in particular. Members of the Commissar's Men and the Keepers of the Veil occasionally came to Tarsis seeking aid in their crusades against crime and evil, and Kaeso always wanted to hear what stories they brought with them.

When Kaeso was released from service, he realized something incredibly disturbing; he had no idea what he wanted to do with the rest of his life. Ever since his birth, he was told what to do, how to behave, what to think. First from his father, then from his commander. Of course he'd heard the rumors of what was happening in the distant city of Ptolus lately; adventurers journeying into caverns beneath the city and returning with entire baggage trains of gold and jewels. It didn't take long for Kaeso to decide on becoming a mercenary himself. He could make his fortune, destroy any evil or undead threats to the security of the empire, maybe even find a bride! And of course, it sure as hell beat the idea of spending the next 10 years on guard duty.

*Contacts*
- Constable Ward Harnox, a human middle-ranking member of the City Watch who is currently headquartered in the Guildsman district watchtower. Ward normally has a dry and morbid sense of humor due to the things that he has seen in his time in service. However, even this part of his humor has dried up ever since he has been assigned to looking into the infrequent and violent "Silent Slayer" murders that are causing a panic in his district, and he has been drinking more often.

- Mark Khatru, a cousin of the current head of House Khatru and young officer in Khatru's private mercenary army. Kaeso sparred with Mark during a visit to the complex run by the Order of Iron Might and the two military men became friends. Mark is a tall and muscular human who seems gruff and direct at times, but has a keen tactical mind. Mark and Kaeso meet at Randle's Tavern, a bar a few streets south of the Citadel of Might, every Firesday that both are free for dinner and a game of kriegspiel. If one doesn't make the meeting, the other understands as both are busy men. [Note: kriegspiel is like a chess game where you can't see the opponent's pieces. I had to look it up on wikipedia.  ][/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> What about starting gold and equipment?




Starting gold will be 49,000gp and so buy any magical items and equipment with this.  Characters will have a comfortable two-story house that they are renting (for use during their frequent trips to Ptolus) as a base of operations in the southwestern corner of Midtown, near where the South Market district begins.  The party funds have gone into the house, and they have six months of rent paid off, as well as enough food supplies for the next few weeks.  They have two servants who have been hired on for the two months, one an elderly human maid named Mertle who takes care of the maintenance and cleanliness of the home and the other a halfing cook named Gornio with a cold disposition, but a quick wit and true passion for the culinary arts.  I'll update the original post to include this.


----------



## ObiAndy (Nov 9, 2007)

Still room?  I'm new to Ptolus, but I've downloaded the Players Guide and will read again tonite.

I'd like to play a rogue of some sort, otherwise I'm OK with the resident "Holy Man".


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd love a chance to play in a Ptolus Game. I have some of the .pdf's so I'll dust them off and try to come up with a character that fits the world. Most likely an Arcane caster or maybe Duskblade. Looks like the first set I generated was the best. 10, 13, 14, 15, 15, 16. 

Ability Scores for Deuce Traveler Set 1 (4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16) 

Ability Scores for Deuce Traveler Set 2 (4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14) 

Ability Scores for Deuce Traveler set 3 (4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=12)


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is the build I'm currently looking at:





_"You wouldn't be looking at me that way if you knew what was behind you..."_

Mortimus "Morty" Price
*Conjurer of Some Repute*
Male Human Conjurer 3rd/ Master Specialist 2nd/ Malconvoker 5th Level
N follower of Khaors
Talks in Olive
Out of Character Gray
Rolls Under MortyP

*Ability Scores*
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 14 (+2) [+1 level]
Int 20 (+5) [+1 level, +2 _headband of intellect_]
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 16 (+3)

*Statistics*
Hit Points: 51/51 [31 base, +20 Con]
Subdual Damage: 0
Init: +10 [+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative, +5 _warning quarterstaff_]
BAB: +4 [+1 Wizard, +1 Master Specialist, +2 Malconvoker]
Grap: +5 [+4 class, +1 Str]
-------------------------
Armor Class: 11, touch 11, flat footed 10 [+1 Dex]
Fort: +6 [+2 class, +2 Con, +2 _vest of resistance_]
Ref: +5 [+2 class, +1 Dex, +2 _vest of resistance_]
Will: +13 [+10 class, +1 Wis, +2 _vest of resistance_]
-------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. [30 ft. base; Light load, No armor]

*Attacks*
+6 melee, _+1 quarterstaff_, 1d6+2, x2.
+5 melee, melee touch, by spell.
+5 ranged, ranged touch, by spell.

Medium-size, 5'11" tall, 160 lbs, 29 yrs old
Blonde hair, Blue eyes, Light Tan skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial, Auran, Aquan, Ignan, Terran

*Skills*
Bluff *+22* [13 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 Skill Focus, +3 _spectacles of persuasion_]
Concentration *+14* [12 ranks, +2 Con]
Craft (alchemy) *+8* [3 ranks, +5 Int]
Diplomacy *+8* [0 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 _spectacles of persuasion_, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (arcana) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (nature) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (religion) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Spellcraft *+22* [12 ranks, +5 Int, +3 Skill Focus, +2 synergy]
_(36 pts Conjurer, 14 pts Mast Specialist, 35 pts Malconvoker)_

*Skill Tricks*
Collector of Stories [2 pts]
Swift Concentration [2 pts]

*Feats*
Improved Initiative [Level 1]
Spell Focus (Conjuration) [Human Bonus]
Augment Summoning [Conjurer 1]
Cloudy Conjuration [Level 3]
Skill Focus (Spellcraft) [Master Specialist 1]
Augment Elemental [Level 6]
Skill Focus (Bluff) [Malconvoker 3]
Summon Elemental [Level 9]

*Human Traits*
Medium-size
Speed 30 ft.
Bonus feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra at every level thereafter
Favored Class: Any

*Class Abilities*
Spells (see below) [Conjurer 1]
Conjuration Specialization (Enchantment, Evocation Prohibited) [Conjurer 1]
Rapid Summoning [Conjurer 1]
Enhanced Summoning [Conjurer 1]
Expanded Spellbook (see below) [Master Specialist 2]
Deceptive Summons (fury) [Malconvoker 1, 4]
Unrestricted Conjuration [Malconvoker 1]
Planar Binding [Malconvoker 2]
Fiendish Legion [Malconvoker 5]

*Spells Prepared (5/7/6/5/4/3; CL 9th/10th*; DC 15 + spell level, 16 + level for Conjuration)*
0 - _caltrops_B_, detect magic, ghost sound, message, read magic._
1st - _benign transposition_B_, grease, protection from evil, ray of enfeeblement, shield, summon monster I _(2).
2nd - _fog cloud _B_, glitterdust, invisibility, summon monster II _(2)_, web._
3rd - _dispel magic, haste, mass mage armor_B_, summon monster III _ (2).
4th - _dimension door_B_, polymorph, summon monster IV_ (2).
5th - _summon monster V _(2)__B_, shadow evocation._
[* Indicates Caster Level for Conjuration spells]
[B Indicates bonus Conjuration spell from specialization]
[sblock=Spell Slots Used]0 - 
1st - 
2nd - 
3rd - summon monster III
4th - 
5th - summon monster V[/sblock]*Spellbook (80/100 pgs used)*
0 - All except those of Enchantment, Evocation schools.
1st - _benign transposition, grease, magic missile, protection from evil, ray of enfeeblement, shield, silent image, summon monster I._
2nd - _fog cloud, glitterdust, invisibility*, summon monster II, web._
3rd - _dispel magic, fly, haste, magic circle against evil*, mass mage armor, summon monster III^._
4th - _bestow curse*, dimension door, enervation, mass resist energy*, polymorph, stoneskin*, summon monster IV._
5th - _lesser planar binding^, shadow evocation, summon monster V, teleport*._
[* Indicates spell purchased and copied]
[^ Indicates spell added from class abilities]
[sblock=Spell Itemization]*2nd Level*
Invisibility [100 gp service, 200 gp materials]
*3rd Level*
Magic Circle Against Evil [150 gp service, 300 gp materials]
*4th Level*
Bestow Curse [200 gp service, 400 gp materials]
Mass Resist Energy [200 gp service, 400 gp materials]
Stoneskin [200 gp service, 400 gp materials]
*5th Level*
Teleport [250 gp service, 500 gp materials][/sblock]*Coins* 80 pp, 74 gp, 7 sp

*Equipment*
_+1 illuminating/ +1 warning quarterstaff_ [11,100 gp]
_Ring of mighty summons_ [14,000 gp]
_Spectacles of persuasion_ [4,500 gp, as _circlet of persuasion_]
_Headband of intellect +2_ [4,000 gp]
_Vest of resistance +2_ [4,000 gp]
_Neckerchief of disguise_ [1,800 gp, as _hat of disguise_]
_Eternal wand (identify)_ 2/2 [820 gp]
_Healing belt_ 3/3 [750 gp]
Antitoxin (1 vial) [50 gp]
Spellbook (hard metal cover, linen paper; hardness 5, 6 HP; Resistant to Energy (Major), Waterproof) [4,220 gp]
Satchel [1 sp]
Spell Component Pouch [5 gp]
Inkpen [1 sp]
Ink (8-oz. vial) [8 gp]
Map case [1 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Waterskin [1 gp]

Background
Mortimus Price was always the studious young boy, born to an aristocratic family in Tarsis with far too much time on its hands. Morty did not have an ordinary childhood; he spent nearly every day deep inside books, studying all topics from the arcane to the divine to the mysteries of the Outer Planes. He attended the prestigious University Arcanum, where he apprenticed under Extraplanar Studies professor Ulysses Weber. He got along well with his fellow students, but although he was known to many, few claimed to know much about him. Even immersed in the university, his true attention was elsewhere, delving into the secrets of the Ethereal Sea, the Heavens and the Hells.
After graduation, he set upon building on the work of his mentor, and decided to travel the world recording the myths and stories of all corners of the Empire and searching for connections between the Material Plane and the rest of the multiverse. Watching the Empire's descent with uncaring eyes, Mortimus always focused on the bigger picture. Upon his return after years on the road, he discovered his mentor deceased with a cryptic letter addressed to him. It read, "The keepers of secrets lie in the thin shadow"; at first Morty was baffled and put it aside. He set about publishing his work in a treatise on Interplanar Connectivity, and it earned him a membership invitation to the Delver's Guild. He was grouped with his current company of adventurers, which he has grown to view as a close-knit family (or at least as close as he's ever came to one).
When the group decided to relocate to Ptolus, it popped into his head: his old master's note became clear! The "keepers" he sought were in the great city, at the base of the Spire, "in the thin shadow". Now working in Ptolus, Morty spends his spare time researching and gathering information on the Inverted Pyramid, which he believes the note refers to. He has learned of their great mystery and exclusivity, and is determined to find out just why they were of such concern to his mentor. His primary contact is Megara, a seer and prostitute for the Fate Weavers whose relationship with Morty is... complicated. They currently maintain a professional rapport.
Within the Delver's Guild, Morty is known for his aloof demeanor and expertise in summoning dangerous creatures. Some are suspicious of his methods, but he is by-and-large viewed more as an oddity than a threat. Nonetheless, his teammates count him as a loyal ally and effective combatant.

[sblock=Sources]*Complete Arcane* Spellbook
*Complete Mage* Master Specialist, Cloudy Conjuration, Summon Elemental, Ring of Mighty Summons
*Complete Scoundrel* Malconvoker, Collector of Stories, Swift Concentration
*Magic Item Compendium* Illuminating, Warning, Eternal Wand, Healing Belt, Vest of Resistance
*Magic of Eberron* Augment Elemental
*Spell Compendium* Benign Transposition, Caltrops, Mass Mage Armor, Mass Resist Energy
*Unearthed Arcana* Rapid Summoning, Enhanced Summoning[/sblock]
-farmboymdp


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay, I ran into a small problem with my monk.........I have money left over. 6,800gp to be exact. Any ideas on what to spend it on? Basically my concept of him is an arena fighter. He prefers to carry nothing that he cannot see a practical use for. He would rather right unarmed (and Flurry of Blows will do alot of damage I think), and has scout like qualities. I am thinking that he will use a sling, but instead of firing bullets, he will use thunderstones. Way more expensive, but more fun. The ONLY reason he would fire his sling would be to alert others of a fight, such as if we are caught at night or attacked at home.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

ObiAndy: If we get more than six accepted characters, we'll split the adventure into two competing groups so no worries.  Feel free to play what you would like to play.

Scotley: Looks good.  And just about everything fits in Ptolus, as it is very much a kitchen-sink kind of campaign setting.

Farmboy: I love that picture!  Where is it from?  Ptolus has its own gods separate from the world of Grey Hawk, but I have no problem with Boccob as a god.

OnlytheStrong: I like the idea of the thunderstones as it has style, but if no one plays a healer it might be good to purchase items that would do the job.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

Interested players:

Farmboy: Mortimus "Morty" Price, the Male Human Conjurer 3rd/ Master Specialist 2nd/ Malconvoker 5th Level

OnlytheStrong: Monk Arena Fighter w/ scout abilities

Dekana: Human Fighter, ex-Imperial soldier

Tailspinner: Unknown

ObiAndy: Rogue or Cleric

Scotley: Arcane Caster or Duskblade


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2007)

Any limitations on race? Aram? Litorian? Assarai?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Any limitations on race? Aram? Litorian? Assarai?




Nope, no limits in Ptolus except for drow.  Just keep level adjustments in mind, if applicable.  Hell, one of Monte Cook's players was a half-dragon, half-umber hulk.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a vague idea about an arcane caster who's focused on the various Prismatic spells (probably with levels in Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil, if that's OK).  I have an overwhelming urge to cast Prismatic Spray while yelling "Taste the rainbow!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey again, Ilium!  I just updated the Last Stand of the Dorinthians Story Hour, in which your old character (Chalik) has some nifty moments.

I like your character concept, and since you are the seventh person in under 24 hours to express interest in the game I am now planning to run two adventuring teams that will compete with one another.  Team A will be from Tarsis and visiting Ptolus.  They will be somewhat famous, but able to move work in a clandestine way due to not being locals.  Team B will be from Ptolus and either popular heroes or infamous villians.  Either way they will be well known.  The two parties will initially have opposing goals.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, this game is sounding better and better!

And the picture is from the awful-yet-stylish movie _The Brothers Grimm_. Normally I'm a fan of Gilliam, but damn!

I only saw the major god Lothian in the PG, so I went with something that could work for him from Core.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, Farmboy, an no worries.  The Boccob-type god in Ptolus is Khaors, True Neutral God of Knowledge and Magic.  He is an old god of the previous inhabitants of the country Ptolus resides in and lord of wizardly magic.  Another true-Neutral god that may be more interesting is Ni-Gorth, who was a human servan and priest of the dragon god of Chaos and once ruler of the region, Father Claw.  Ni-Gorth rebelled and freed the humanoid races, and chained Father Claw in a place he could no longer do harm.  His former comrades and loyal priests to Father Claw assassinated him, but he rose to godhood.  He was the first of the humanoid New Gods, but is almost entirely forgotten and rarely worshipped.  I'm still fine with Boccob, however.  Initial post is now updated.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 9, 2007)

Khaors sounds just like a deity Morty would worship. I'll update it to that one.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

My human monk (Tagret Artalen) I am planning on being LN, since LG is sorta and odd alignment and I'm not a big evil person at heart. I do not believe he will have a religion, but will instead thrive to unlock his body's powers. He is almost finished, but I am alittle concerned with the healing aspect. I guess what I don't really get is.... self healing. Do I just need to grab a crapload of potions? As of this point and time my AC is 23. I do plan on getting in on the combat, especially with my flurry of blows. I bough Bracers of Rapid Strike which give me a +2 attack bonus on my F.o.B and something else that allows my stunning fist to be better. I will have my character sheet and background finished by Sunday night.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 9, 2007)

How many players are you looking at accepting? I'm not too familiar with Ptolus but I will read through the supplied information. I wouldn't mind playing a rogue, but I'll get something more formal fleshed out soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

farmboy: Sounds good!

OnlytheStrong: Potions might be a good idea.  Or I might allow your monk to use some kind of a clerical staff that had healing charges, but I'll have to look at the many DMG options before I decide.

Ethandrew: No limit just yet, since I will probably divide the characters up into two teams.   I will probably keep this thread so the two groups can smack talk first, though.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2007)

Shaping up to be an interesting group, I'm glad to see some familiar folks joining up. I'm definately going with Duskblade. I'm going to be out of town over the weekend, but I'll get a draft up by Monday or Tuesday at the outside. I've got considerable reading to do on Ptolus and a race to pick.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 10, 2007)

Am I reading it correctly that we get a 10% discount on all our items? 

Also, given access to the library, does that eliminate the service charge for copying spells to one's spellbook or is it not that kind of library?


----------



## d'Anconia (Nov 10, 2007)

If there's still room (and it looks like there is, if we're going with two groups), I'd love to jump in here, most likely as some sort of divine caster. I'm still sorting out all the options, and will have something else up later tonight or tomorrow.


EDIT:
And now the dice:
Set 1: 16, 15, 12, 11, 9, 7 (link)
Set 2: 17, 16, 13, 12, 12, 9 (link)
Set 3: 16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 11 (link)


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 10, 2007)

Phew! Mortimus is done and ready for review; I made a list of the books I took material from at the bottom of the build. I can PM you anything you might not have if that's alright, and let me know if _polymorph_ is going to be okay or if I should get rid of it. I know some DMs don't like it for their games.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

Scotley: A duskblade sounds good, thanks!

d'Anconia: Certainly, jump in.  Set 2 looks to be your best stats so far and either group could use a divine caster.

Farmboy: _Polymorph_ is fine with me.

Actually, Ebbert's Outfitters sells only equipment and not weapons or armor.  For your characters, Ebbert sells any piece of non-magical equipment found in the PHB for 10% off.  Also he sells the following (prices below do not include your 10% discount, so please do the math):

Collapsible Ten-Foot Pole: A 10-foot pole that can collapse to fit in a hand but otherwise weighs and acts the same as a normal 10' pole.  35gp.

Multiflask: A flask that has two sides with two stoppers and that can hold two quantities of potions.  Weighs twice as much as a normal flask, but allows a character to use a single move action to draw the potion, a standard action to drink, and then another standard action to drink again.  3gp.

Rat Harness: Fits around a rat and either makes it so that the rat can walk, or pushes the rat into a little ball.  Also keeps the rat from being able to bite.  Helpful to walk the rat or toss the rat into an area to look for traps.  1/2 lb, 1gp.

Trapfinder Ball: A large rubber ball useful in looking for the occasional trap. 1 lb, 5gp.

Wand Sheath: This sheath wraps around the forearm of a wand user and can hold up to six different wands.  This allows the user to draw a wand as part of a move action as a fighter would draw a weapon as he moved.  Putting the wand away is still a move action.  1lb, 5gp.

Wand Sheath (Spring Action): This is like a normal wand sheath, but the user can draw one wand as a free action once a round.  2 lb, 125gp.

Breather Mask: Leather and metal mask that fits over users lower face, and gives a +2 circumstance bonus to saving throws against gas attacks. 1 lb, 5gp.

Dark Goggles: Dark-tinted goggles, that give the wearer a +2 circumstance bonus to saving throws to blinding effects, and a +1 circumstance bonus to other vision attacks. 1lb, 12gp.


----------



## ObiAndy (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm gonna need to bow out for now.  I'm sure my slot could be filled rather quickly.  Thanks for the opportunity, tho!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> Also, given access to the library, does that eliminate the service charge for copying spells to one's spellbook or is it not that kind of library?




Not that kind of library.  It just gives you a bonus to finding information on the city, the dungeons below, and local history.

ObiAndy: No problem, I'll remove you from the list.  Thanks anyway for your interest.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm interested in getting in on this.  I'm fond of Ptolus, and plan to set my next campaign there (I have the book, but have only read a few sections thus far).  I'm fairly new to PbP, though I'm trying to get a game of my own up and running on another site.

My character concept is a Grailwarden Dwarf Bard 10, with a fondness for firearms.

Roll 1: 12, 12, 15, 10, 15, 11
Roll 2: 14, 13, 12, 16, 14, 9
Roll 3: 14, 17, 13, 13, 15, 11

Could the Rapid Reload feat from the PHB be applied to Ptolus firearms?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome, Tychus.  If you get a repeating rifle it can hold six shots that can be fired before reloading, but I would allow the Rapid Reload feat to be used for firearms (the sidebar of the Ptolus book on page 560 agrees).  Some firearms take longer to load than others, so the result of the feat would differ depending on the weapon.  Take a look at pages 559-562 in the Ptolus book for more details on each firearm.


----------



## bedford (Nov 10, 2007)

I am intrested in playing a werebear warshaper, feral minotaur barbarian, ogre mineral warrior monk, or ogre fighter/barbarian. would any of these fit into your game?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

bedford said:
			
		

> I am intrested in playing a werebear warshaper, feral minotaur barbarian, ogre mineral warrior monk, or ogre fighter/barbarian. would any of these fit into your game?




Yes.  This is Ptolus, after all.   Just let me know where to reference anything you use.  I think you would fit into Group B, however, since Group A would need to be able to act under the radar at times.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, Kaeso the fighter's character sheet is just about ready, so I've edited my post on the first page. Please do let me know if you see anything obviously wrong about the numbers; I haven't done this for awhile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

I am currently accepting Dekana and Farmboy into Group A, although I still have to go through the characters and a few books and make sure the numbers all add up.  Farmboy, just so you know the Ptolus setting is closed off from the rest of the multiverse, although the multiverse is recognized and studied, it's just that most of what is known comes from hypothesis and conjecture.  Farmboy, I am going to give Morty two contacts for right now, but I will allow one more if you are interested: Neridoc Bittersong (male gnome wizard 9) of the Delver's Guild merchants who is an arcane scribe by profession.  He has few friends since all he likes to talk about is arcana.  Luckily for him, Morty is of a similar personality and the two sometimes get into passionate discussions about their recent readings.  He also have connections to the Fate Weavers through Megara, who has seemed more agitated as Yearsend Day approaches.

Dekana, let me know if you have any preferences for contacts or I can make some suggestions.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 10, 2007)

I was thinking of something along the lines of the City Watch, or the Order of the Fist. Either would seem to be something Kaeso would identify with.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

Kaeso will have these two following contacts, and possibly a third if you find another group you find that he might identify with:

- Constable Ward Harnox, a human middle-ranking member of the City Watch who is currently headquartered in the Guildsman district watchtower.  Ward normally has a dry and morbid sense of humor due to the things that he has seen in his time in service.  However, even this part of his humor has dried up ever since he has been assigned to looking into the infrequent and violent "Silent Slayer" murders that are causing a panic in his district, and he has been drinking more often.

- Mark Khatru, a cousin of the current head of House Khatru and young officer in Khatru's private mercenary army.  Kaeso sparred with Mark during a visit to the complex run by the Order of Iron Might and the two military men became friends.  Mark is a tall and muscular human who seems gruff and direct at times, but has a keen tactical mind.  Mark and Kaeso meet at Randle's Tavern, a bar a few streets south of the Citadel of Might, every Firesday that both are free for dinner and a game of kriegspiel.  If one doesn't make the meeting, the other understands as both are busy men.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 10, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Farmboy, I am going to give Morty two contacts for right now, but I will allow one more if you are interested: Neridoc Bittersong (male gnome wizard 9) of the Delver's Guild merchants who is an arcane scribe by profession.  He has few friends since all he likes to talk about is arcana.  Luckily for him, Morty is of a similar personality and the two sometimes get into passionate discussions about their recent readings.  He also have connections to the Fate Weavers through Megara, who has seemed more agitated as Yearsend Day approaches.




Sounds great. I like Neridoc already! And yeah, I tried to make no mentions of interplanar travel, and even Morty's book is widely frowned upon for lack of evidence. 

By the way, exactly what can we buy from Ebbert's Outfitters?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> By the way, exactly what can we buy from Ebbert's Outfitters?





Anything on pages 128-129 of the Player's Handbook.  Stuff like rope, clothing, torches, etc.  This includes masterwork versions.  Also view the sblock tab I put in on the initial post as this lists what special inventions he has that are his own creations.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 10, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Hey again, Ilium!  I just updated the Last Stand of the Dorinthians Story Hour, in which your old character (Chalik) has some nifty moments.
> 
> I like your character concept, and since you are the seventh person in under 24 hours to express interest in the game I am now planning to run two adventuring teams that will compete with one another.  Team A will be from Tarsis and visiting Ptolus.  They will be somewhat famous, but able to move work in a clandestine way due to not being locals.  Team B will be from Ptolus and either popular heroes or infamous villians.  Either way they will be well known.  The two parties will initially have opposing goals.



 Thanks!  Sorry I had to bail on the Dorinthians, but I simply had no time.  Now I have very little time, but I'm itching to game! 

I'm not too familiar with Ptolus (though I do have th players' guide) so I'll do some reading.  But I think I'll go with a Human Wizard base (because I am always feeling short of feats), with some crafting feats.  Can I buy items that I have crafting feats for at a discount?  Or would you like to set an XP limit on what I can have pre-made?

I'm liking those wand sheaths you posted about.  I'm picturing a gunslinger-style wand wielder, with a passion for exploring and a hankering to make an acedemic reputation.

Hmm..  I'll try to get something started today or tomorrow and have a finished character posted by Monday or Tuesday (I'm actually doing homework at the moment  ).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

[sblock=Tagret Artalen]
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Class: Monk 10
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 145lbs
Alignment: LN


Str: 16  +3 mod  (15+1 level adj)
Dex: 16 +3 mod
Con: 14 +2 mod
Int: 14  +2 mod  (13 + 1 level adj)
Wis: 16 +3 mod
Cha: 9 -1 mod


AC: 23  (10 + 3 wis mod + 3 dex mod + 3 level bonus + 4 items)


HP: 82 (8 + 54 levels + 20 con mod)


Speed: 60ft


Initiative Mod: +7


Saving Throws:

Fortitude: 9 (7 base + 2 con mod)
Reflex:  10  (7 base + 3 dex mod)
Will:   10   (7 base + 3 wis mod)
+2 to saving throws to spells from the school of enchantment​

Attack:

Base Attack Bonus: +7/2  

Unarmed:  +10/5   dmg: 2d6+3  (due to Monks Belt)

Meteoric Knife: +11/6  dmg: 1d4  crit: 19-20x2  range: 10ft

Sling: +10/5   dmg: 1d4   crit: x2   range: 50ft

Flurry of Blows: +10/10/5 or +12/12/7  (due to Rapid Strike Bracers)

Grapple Modifier: +14  (7 base + 3 strength +4 Improved Grapple)


Feats:
Improved Initiative (level 1 feat) ~~ +4 to initiative mod
Combat Expertise (human bonus feat) ~~Trade attack bonus for AC
Stunning Fist  (1st level class bonus feat) ~~ Detailed below
Combat Reflexes (2nd level class bonus feat) ~~Additional AoO
Dodge (3rd level feat) ~~ +1 dodge bonus against selected target 
Mobility (6th Level feat) ~~ +4 bonus to AC against some AoO
Improved Grapple (6th level bonus feat) ~~ +4 to grapple checks
Spring Attack  (9th level feat)  ~~move before and after melee attack

Stunning Fist: can use 11x a day to stun a foe for 1 round. Fortitude save must beat 10+1/2 character level+wis mod + 2 for Ki Strips.  (Save DC = 20)


Class Features:

Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike 
Improved Evasion ~~~takes half damage or no damage on successful reflex save
Still Mind   ~~~  +2 saving throws vs. enchantments
Ki Strike (lawful) ~~~Unarmed strikes act as Lawful weapons for overcoming DR
Slow Fall 50ft
Wholeness of Body ~~~ can heal wounds on self equal to 2x monk level


Skills:

Balance: 12              (7 ranks + 3 dex mod + 2 synergy)
Climb:  16                (13 ranks + 3 str mod)
Hide:  16                 (13 ranks + 3 dex mod)
Jump:  12                (7 ranks + 3 str mod + 2 synergy)
Move Silently:  16     (13 ranks + 3 dex mod)
Spot:  16                (13 ranks + 3 dex mod)
Tumble: 17              (12 ranks + 3 dex mod + 2 synergy)


Equipment:

Ki Strips: (Magic Item Compendium) +2 to stunning fist DC  
 5,000gp       no weight

Rapid Strike Bracers: (M.I.C) when activated, +2 to flurry of blows  
   3,100gp       no weight

Rags of Restraint:  (M.I.C) expend a stunning fist to heal yourself equal to your monk level
   3,200gp    no weight

Vanisher Cloak: (M.I.C) 3 charges renewed each day at dawn, 
1st charge: You become invisible for 4 rounds
2nd charge: You and one adjacent ally become invisible for 3 rounds
3rd charge: You and 3 adjacent allies become invisible for 2 rounds
    2,500gp      weight: 1lb

Monks Belt: (DM's Guide) Allows the wearer's AC and unarmed damage to be treated as a monk 5 levels higher and grants one additional use of Stunning Fist per day.
   13,000gp    weight: 1lb

Sandals of Sprinting: (M.I.C) When activated, you gain a +30 enhancement bonus to your base land speed. This ability functions 3x per day
   2,300gp    weight: 1/2 lb

Ring of Protection + 2
    8,000gp    no weight

Amulet of Natural Armor +2
   8,000gp    no weight

Pouches (3)  
   3gp    1.5lbs

Thunderstone (10)
   300g       10lbs

Meteoric Dagger: (M.I.C) This knife functions as a +1 dagger, in addition, it has 3 charges, which are renuewed each day at dawn. Spending 1 or more charges enhances the dagger's magical properties as desscribed below. The effects last for 1 round.
1 charge:  The dagger gains the returning property 
2 charges: The dagger gains the flaming and returning properties
3 charges: The dagger gains the flaming and returning properties. In addition, if it hits a creature, it deals normal damage and creates an explosion of fire that deals an extra 3d6 points of fire damage to the target and all creatures adjacent to it. (Reflex DC 14 half)
   2,802g      1/2lb
Total Weight: 15lbs[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I'm not too familiar with Ptolus (though I do have th players' guide) so I'll do some reading.  But I think I'll go with a Human Wizard base (because I am always feeling short of feats), with some crafting feats.  Can I buy items that I have crafting feats for at a discount?  Or would you like to set an XP limit on what I can have pre-made?




You would have to join a mage's guild in order to benefit from the use of a laboratory or workshop, unless you want to say that you built your own workshop.  Either one can be quite expensive, such as membership to the Inverted Pyramid costing 2,000gp and a prestige level.  I would allow you to have a contact in the Inverted Pyramid (or the Sorn or House Sadar or House Dallimothan or an independant wizard), instead, and through the organization you pick you are able to get a 5% discount on items you can make yourself without an XP cost (since you use their help and facilities).

Dekana: Can you look over Kaseo's sheet again?  I think you picked 75 skill points out when I think he only gets 52, but my own math may be wrong.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2007)

OnlytheStrong: Do you have a preference for political allies or contacts?  I think the Order of the Fist would be a no-brainer for your character's alignment and class.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

Order of the Fist is great then. I haven't read Ptolus as throughly as I should (and will), so I'm going to have to look them up lol.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, then I am going to put Tagret in Group A (which needs a name).  These are Tagret's two contacts.  Let me know if you would like a third:

- Avros Tylor of North Market: Avros is a tall, lanky man with big ears and nose who works as a puppeteer and satirist.  The man makes a decent enough living as he is talented at the first, but he usually only gets children as an audience because comedy is hard and he's a poor satirist.  He puts most of his money into his puppets and therefore wears baggy and loose clothing.  Still, the man usually is a wealth of current political events/rumors and is connected with the Republican movement.  Tagret has found that he actually learns something important of the goings-on in Ptolus by watching his puppets based on known City Watchmen, the Commissar, Church members, and so on; which is important for outsiders from Tarsis, as Tagret is.

- Tagret is an initiate in the Order of the Fist, which can be found in the Temple District.  He often spars and is friends with Riven Castlegate, a half-elf monk who introduced Tagret to the Order and helped him become indoctrinated in their ways.  Tagret still has to figure out what his ultimate goal in life will be before he can advance in the organization, but has helped Riven understand that his ultimate goal is to one day see the slavers known to operate in Ptolus disbanded and one day brought to justice.  Through helping Riven find his purpose, Tagret helped him find the center he needed to be regarded as a Follower of the Fist, and the two have grown closer because of it.

For a third contact, its possible to have someone in the Ptolus arena, but not necessary since Tagret may have fought in his home city of Tarsis rather than in Ptolus.


----------



## d'Anconia (Nov 11, 2007)

Question - is there a religion out there that are advocates of the Lords of the Seven Chains? (the 7 solars who guard the golden chains on Vallus that prevent anything from leaving the plane) I was thinking of a Favored Soul dedicated to fighting the evils of the world who are seeking to break the chains and escape the world. Ironically, this would put him in conflict with Knights of the Golden Cross at times as well.

Edit: - reading further, it looks like the Malkuth seem to line up with this as well. Would this association work? Worship the Lords of the Seven Chains by themselves?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> Question - is there a religion out there that are advocates of the Lords of the Seven Chains? (the 7 solars who guard the golden chains on Vallus that prevent anything from leaving the plane) I was thinking of a Favored Soul dedicated to fighting the evils of the world who are seeking to break the chains and escape the world. Ironically, this would put him in conflict with Knights of the Golden Cross at times as well.
> 
> Edit: - reading further, it looks like the Malkuth seem to line up with this as well. Would this association work? Worship the Lords of the Seven Chains by themselves?




Not really, see page 62.  Almost no one knows about the Lords of the Seven Chains except those who were around when it happened.  There are, however, several saints of the Church of Lothian that may work.  St. Gustav, protector of the innocent and St. Yessid, punisher of sins for example (p. 67).  Out of the new gods that are worshipped, Gaen, goddess of Light seeks to struggle constantly against evil forces.  You can always choose one such worship, but have connections with the Malkuth or a Lothian Church order devoted to militaristic solutions to evil and corruptness.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 11, 2007)

Kaeso suggests, "Team Dayspring! The magical treasures we seize will exude a power as great as the Sun itself. Our members' quests for self-discovery could be symbolized by the Sun forcing out darkness and ignorance, ushering in truth. And lastly, every morning the Sun wins a victory over darkness, banishing it into hiding; so shall our troop destroy the demons and anarchists who seek to undermine the security of the Empire itself."

That is, assuming Team A is good and Team B is evil. I read something about conflicting goals back there.


----------



## d'Anconia (Nov 11, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Not really, see page 62.  Almost no one knows about the Lords of the Seven Chains except those who were around when it happened.




Well, I guess I should have seen that! Gaen sounds good - are favored weapons listed in the book? I can't find them there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, Team A is the more evil group.  Just kidding.  I intended that both groups will be heroes in their own fashion unless Team B wants to go with being evil, but Ptolus can be complicated and many factions often compete against one another when they could instead be working together.  As you can already see, for example, Monty is suspicious of the Inverted Pyramid.  Now if I make one of Illium's character contacts a member of the Inverted Pyramid and Ilium's character a member of Team B, I already have a point of possible friction between the two groups that I can warp into the tale.

D'Aconia: I didn't see favored weapons, either, but two high-level priests that are given stats in later pages are equipped and skilled with maces, so let's say that the favored weapons of Gaen are maces and slings.


----------



## d'Anconia (Nov 11, 2007)

Out of curiousity, is the Book of Exalted Deeds available as a source? I was flipping through it and saw the Fist of Raziel prc that looks like it goes with the theme I trying to develop. Maybe it could be a Fist of Gaen in Ptolus?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

I have that book, so feel free.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

Could we of formed our own (though very small) organization? So instead of "Team Super Guys" we could be the "blah blah organization" or something similar.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't see why not, but it's ultimately up to you folks.


----------



## bedford (Nov 11, 2007)

I will be playing a natural werebear barbarian. I have some questions on lycanthropes in this world. does magical armor scale up with the sizechange from werebear or du i have to use something special to be able to use the same armor in all forms? and how accepted would a werebear be in a world like this? I plan on specializing in grappling and natural weapons and doing most my playing in hybrid form. what la should i use? i have read both 2 and 3 for a natural lycanthrope. 3 seems kinda high considering that i am stuck with 6 levels of animal hitdice instead of classlevels..


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

As armor typically doesn't change size and shape with the user unless through a spell, I would suggest using magic items that do changes size (such as bracers, rings, or amulets) or have armor that is fitted particularly for hybrid form.  Known monsters are usually thought to be evil and are either common and somewhat accepted and therefore often working for the criminal underground, stay hidden while they operate, or are known members of the Monastary of Redemption (where evil creatures are converted to a neutral or good alignment).  If you want to go with the Monastary of Redemption, I can make them a contact for you and your character can walk around entirely in hybrid form along with limiting the concerns of wearing armor.  Wereboars are usually neutral creatures and not in need of redemption, but people in Ptolus would probably feel more comfortable if you were a known member or associate of the Monastary.

The big differences in the LA +2 Ptolus version of a lycanthrope and the LA +3 MM version is that the LA +2 version gets an upgrade to Movement (+10 ft a second in hybrid form) and DR (goes from 10/silver to 15/silver), but they lose all their feats (but gain Improved Initiative and Blind-Fight), only gain one additional hit die for being a were-creature (1d8 + hit points from class), and lose their low-light ability.  Let me know which version you would prefer.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 11, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Now if I make one of Illium's character contacts a member of the Inverted Pyramid and Ilium's character a member of Team B, I already have a point of possible friction between the two groups that I can warp into the tale.



 Sounds good to me.  I'll read up on the Inverted Pyramid and work it into the character writeup


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 11, 2007)

*Is there still room for one more?*

I'd like to play a rogue(ish) PC if possible.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

OnlytheStong: Good job on character generation, but go back and check on your math one more time.  I think you neglected to add 1 ability score due to levelling up (you get two from going from 1st to 10th level, not 1).  Also, I believe the Monk's Belt will allow your character to do 11 Stunning Fists a day, not 10.  That belt is a nice piece of equipment, by the by.  What color will your dialogue be?  I'm placing you in Group A.

Ilium: Ok, we can either have your character cough up 2k gold for yearly membership or we can just say you have a contact on the inside that let's you use his workshop.

Wysiwyg: Sure, jump on in.  I currently have only three nearly finished characters posted at this point.

Farmboy: I still have to go over Monty.  I'm just procrastinating because of the sheer amount of books involved.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 11, 2007)

Deuce said:
			
		

> Dekana: Can you look over Kaseo's sheet again? I think you picked 75 skill points out when I think he only gets 52, but my own math may be wrong.




Let's see...

14 int, +2
Human racial bonus: 4 extra skill points at first level, 1 at each additional level
FIghter: (2+int mod)x4 at first level, 2+int mod at each additional level
1: (2+2)x4 + 4 = 20
2...10: 2+2+1 = 5 (x9 levels) = 45
20+45 = 65

13 ranks in 4 skills, 8 ranks in one skill, 5 ranks in one skill = 65

Looks alright to me, unless I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Bah... I forgot the human-based skill bonus.  Sorry, he's good to go.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

Deuce, your right. Thanks for catching it. Since we have a house rented, can I hang onto the gold I haven't used? It's around 3,000gp. I was thinking that whatever I didn't use could go into a "bank" and possibly be used by the group if we forgot to buy something or needed something else.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 11, 2007)

Deuce: I think my character (named Kantris, by the way) will be an actual member.  At 10th level, I think we should have some established reputations/connections.  I'll deduct 2000 from my starting money.

I've rolled stats.  They are nothing spectacular.  Here are the Invisible Castle links:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1367197
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1367199
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1367201

The first set is the best.  I may swap Str with Wis, though:

STR 	12
DEX 	14
CON 	11
INT 	15
WIS 	10
CHA 	9

This is before level adjustments, of course, so the final Int will be 17 (or maybe a 12 con and 16 int).  More to come.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 11, 2007)

Any room for another character - monk/swashbuckler/rogue?


----------



## d'Anconia (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm going to have to bow out as well. I got a little to excited about the premise and didn't think about the time commitment it would take that I don't have right now.

Sorry guys.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 11, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Farmboy: I still have to go over Monty.  I'm just procrastinating because of the sheer amount of books involved.




It's cool, but it's "Morty", by the way .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

OnlytheStrong: Sure, that's fine.  There is a bank in Oldtown that you can use, or you can carry it in gems on yourself, gold or silver in a _bag of holding_ or in platinum in a pouch.  Please be aware that this entire adventure will take place in six game days (or less if the party fails).

Ilium: Feel free to reroll three new arrays.  Those stats are fine, but as you say, they can be better.  I'm tentatively moving Kantris to Group B.

Lorthanoth: Certainly! Welcome.

d'Aconia: Sorry to hear it, but I understand.

Farmboy: I've typed Monty everytime I refer to Morty.  I usually correct it, but missed it that last time.  I have a good friend I work with named Monty. 

Updated initial post to show interest by Lorthanoth and Bedford, and removed d'Aconia from the interested list.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool! Here are the arrays

1. 15; 10; 13; 8; 15; 15
2. 15; 15; 12; 12; 9; 12
3. 10; 10; 10; 12; 10; 12 (!)

Obviously I shall be using no. 3 

And is the litorian found here correct? Litorian


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Lorthanoth: By all means, use number 3.   The Litorians are indeed found in that wiki, correct, and they do match the stats I have in my Ptolus book.

Farmboy: Really nice build on Morty.  I noticed that you seemed to have an amount of unused skill points, and a higher normal of languages.  Did you swap one for the other?  Also, I'm having trouble finding Augment Elemental, Rapid Summoning, and the Enhanced Summoning feats in the books you referenced.  Is it possible I can get a page number for those three?  Everything else looks good.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome, then Verosh, the litorian swordmaster shall arise!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 11, 2007)

The responses to this thread are just pouring flooding in.

I'm also interested in the firearms route, for my PC.
However the player's guide to ptolus barely gives any description about them.
You mentioned something on pages 500+ as a reference. 
The guide only has 34 pages.
How can I find out more about them?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Lorthanoth: I'll probably put him in Group B, but am undecided.  Just a head's up.

wysiwyg: To get a firearm, you will likely either need a contact with the Shuul, the Sorn, House Shever, the Grailwarden dwarves, or the religious followers of Teun, Mother of all Machines

I'll list the firearms available and let me know which ones you would like to know more about:

Double Pistol: two barrels, fired twice before needing reloading
Dragon Pistol: One barrel, one shot
Dragon Rifle: Needs two hands, and like dragon pistol but with more damage and range
Hand Cannon: More range than the dragon rifle, but harder to manage
Hellsbreath Gun: Hit anyone in front of it that fails a DC 15 reflex check, but sometimes backfires
Hydra Rifle: Like Dragon rifle, but three barrels and three shots
Repeater Rifle: Like dragon rifle, but has one barrel and a chamber that holds six shots
Powder Bomb: Grenade-like weapon
Smoke Bomb: Smoke grenade-like device
Sting: Pistol smaller than the dragon pistol and easier to hide and use
Spyglass Rifle: Like a dragon rifle, but with a scope
Chimera Rifle: Three-barrelled rifle that holds a different kind of ammunition in each barrel, poison dart, alchemist fire, and standard slug


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there a type of repeater pistol?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

wysiwyg: "Ah, I see Sir is a man of taste.  If you'll come right this way, Sir," the gentleman motions towards a glass display with two small, wooden cases inside.  Moving to the other side of the display, opposite of you, the man pulls both cases out and opens them revealing two different kinds of intricately designed pistols.

"Now this one," the man begins, removing a dragon pistol with several chambers behind the barrel, "is called the rapid fire dragon pistol.  It has been designed to be loaded with six different shots which can be fired before reloading.  Please keep in mind that it requires the standard firearms permit, so that Sir may avoid trouble here in the city.  Such a permit costs 10 thrones.  On the other hand, each round will cost Sir one and a half thrones which can become rather expensive over time if Sir is the kind of individual who often finds himself in a target-rich environment.  Reloading typically takes two hands and several seconds, although as Sir can see this weapon is well-balanced and easily fired with one hand, while giving a 5% greater accuracy than the normal model.  Currently we are selling this model for eight thousand, five hundred and fifty thrones, versus the two hundred and fifty thrones for the standard version."

He places the first beautifully crafted pistol to the side and shows the second version, which looks like a dragon pistol that has a demonic face at the end of the barrel as if the mouth was that of a fiend ready to spit bullets.  "Now, Sir, I hesitate to mention this since it is a very expensive model, but I can see that you have the distinct tastes of a true conneisseur.  This is called the demon gun, and it's the perfect way to tell that certain someone that you don't like them.  The gun has a demon bound to it that generates its own ammunition and therefore the pistol never needs reloading, and it seems to be about 5% more accurate and 10% more damaging than the normal model.  Also, you may command it twice a day to fire an unholy round.  This can be yours for twenty-four thousand, five hundred and fifty thrones."

OOC: One throne = 1 gp.  A standard dragon pistol does 1d12 points of damage and has a critical of x3, a range increment of 50, has a weight of 2 lbs, and costs 250gp.


----------



## bedford (Nov 11, 2007)

Would i stil get the stat bonuses, large size if i go with the version with only one hitdie increase?. that sounds great since i will have enough levels left to take some warshaper levels then.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

bedford said:
			
		

> Would i stil get the stat bonuses, large size if i go with the version with only one hitdie increase?. that sounds great since i will have enough levels left to take some warshaper levels then.




You would get the stat bonuses, but I have a question about the size myself.  Are you going for wereboar or werebear?  The wereboar seems to be medium size, while the werebear is large, which is why I ask.  Either way I would go with the size as dictacted in the MM.


----------



## bedford (Nov 11, 2007)

werebear. the idea with armor made for hybrid form is good. will it be double the usual price of a normal sized armor?


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 11, 2007)

"I'm afraid the association of a demon gun is too undesirable. However, a pair of these fine dragon fire pistols will be more than adequate. I will shortly send a courier to deliver a certified letter of credit in the amount of seventeen thousand one hundred thrones to your person. Kindly deposit these pistols with him.”
Tipping the brim of his hat and a sleight bow, Kareus removes himself from the premises.

OOC: I am working on Kareus's background & spec's.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Bedford: Double sounds about right.

wysiwyg: Don't forget that each round of ammunition will cost you 1.5gp, so you will want to include that.  Reloading a six-shooter is a move action and requires two hands, but firing will cost one.  Don't forget to pick one of the previously mentioned technology groups as a contact for where you get your supplies, and if you just pick a name I can provide the details unless you want to provide some of your own.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 11, 2007)

Isn't Rapid Fire a +2 enchantment, making a Rapid Fire Dragon Pistol +1 18,550 gp?  This might change my shopping list.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2007)

Tychus said:
			
		

> Isn't Rapid Fire a +2 enchantment, making a Rapid Fire Dragon Pistol +1 18,550 gp?  This might change my shopping list.




It's not in the examples given, but that math looks to be right. 250gp (for the weapon) + 300gp (for masterwork) + 18,000gp (for +1 enchantment, and rapid fire together).  I am willing for someone to have just the rapid fire adjustment with a non-magical masterwork firearm and consider it engineered vs magical (hence the above-mentioned 8,550gp for that model).

Hope that helps, and wysiwyg, you probably want to know about the +1 magical enhancement you can have in addition to rapid fire.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 12, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Farmboy: Really nice build on Morty.  I noticed that you seemed to have an amount of unused skill points, and a higher normal of languages.  Did you swap one for the other?  Also, I'm having trouble finding Augment Elemental, Rapid Summoning, and the Enhanced Summoning feats in the books you referenced.  Is it possible I can get a page number for those three?  Everything else looks good.




Yes, the unused skill points should equal the points from the extra languages and skill tricks. I also didn't add any skill points for magically increased intelligence, not sure if that applies.

Also, here are the page numbers you requested:
*Magic of Eberron* Augment Elemental (pg. 46)
*Unearthed Arcana* Rapid Summoning, Enhanced Summoning (pg. 60)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought a Meteoric Dagger to spend the rest of my money.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been tweaking around with Kaeso too... changed flail to main weapon, changed talk/ooc colors, etc. Nothing major (/remakes character as a lizardman druid   )


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Um...........Tagret will use red as his talking color.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 12, 2007)

These were the results of my rolls:

Roll 1: 9, 15, 13, 14, 10, 17
Roll 2: 17, 17, 14, 10, 14, 16
Roll 3: 11, 12, 16, 13, `16, 14

I'll go with roll 2.
PC's name will be Kareus d'Leonne
Speaks in royal blue

Sheet will be presented shortly (I still have to come up with a background).
I am going on vacation (but I will have access to an internet cafe at night).

On second thoughts, the demon pistol sounds swell.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 12, 2007)

*Kareus d’Leonne*

*Male Human, Rogue 8th / Fighter 2nd*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age: * 25
*Appearance: * 6’2, 200Lb. Short black hair and green eyes. Dashingly handsome.

*Statistics*
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 22 (+6) [+1 from level, +4 gloves]
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 11 (+0)
Cha: 18 (+4) [+1 from level]

*Hit Points: * 87 (57 Base, +30 CON)
*Armor Class: * 23, touch 17, flat footed 16 (10 Base, +6 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 boots of speed – most times)
*Initiative:* +6 (Dex)
*BAB:* +8/+3
*Grapple:* +10
*Speed: * 30ft (or 60 with boots)

*Saves*
*Fort: * +11 (5 base, +3 CON, +2 vest, +1 Cloak)
*Reflex: * +16 (6 base, +6 DEX, +2 vest, +1 boots of speed, +1 Cloak)
*Will: * +5 (2 base, +2 vest, +1 Cloak)

*Attacks*
*Melee:* MW Short-swords (+14/+14/+14/+14/+9, 1d6+2, 19-20/x2) [BAB: +8/+3, +6 DEX (Weapon finesse), +1 MW, -2 two weapon fighting, +1 boots of speed]
*Range:* Comp. Longbow (+15/+15/+15/+10, 1d8+1d6+3, 20/x3, 100ft) [BAB: +8/+3, +6 DEX, +1 Point blank, +1 enchantment, +1 boots of speed, -2 rapid shot]
*Sneak Attack: * on successful improved feint/flanking - an additional 4d6 damage per attack (Bluff +17).

*Special Abilities*
Sneak Attack: 4d6
Trap Finding
Evasion
Trap Sense +2
Improved Uncanny Dodge

*Feats*
Combat Expertise
Improved Feint
Two Weapon Fighting Style
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Weapon Finesse

*Skills*
Balance: +14 (8 Ranks, +6 DEX)
Bluff: + 17 (13 Ranks, +4 CHA)
Climb: +12 (10 Ranks, +2 STR)
Diplomacy: +16 (12 Ranks, +4 CHA)
Disable Device: +10 (8 Ranks, +2 INT)
Gather Information: +16 (12 Ranks, +4 CHA)
Hide: +19 (13 Ranks, +6 DEX)
Move Silently: +19 (13 Ranks, +6 DEX)
Open Locks: +14 (8 Ranks, +6 DEX)
Search: +12 (10 Ranks, +2 INT)
Sense Motive: +8 (8 Ranks, +0 WIS)
Swim: +10 (8 Ranks, +2 STR)
Use Magical Device: +12 (8 Ranks, +4 CHA)

*Equipment*
Item	             Actual	Discount
Handy Haversack	2000	1900
Vest of Prot. +2	4000	3800
Cloak of Prot +1	1000	950
MW Short sword 	620	620
Mithril Chain +2	5100	5100
Boots of speed 	12000	11400
Healing belt 	750	712.5
Comp. longbow, Flaming +1 (+2 Str)	8300	8300
Gloves of Dexterity +4	16000	15200
Ring of Ammo	1000	950
		48970

*Money*
Gold: 65
Silver: 25

*Background*
Kareus was born in Ptolus to an socially upcoming family. His father, a successful trading guild councillor, always dreamed that his son will one day pursue a career similar to his own. Unfortunetaly, in a city flooded by adventureres and their exotic dreams (and more often  nightmares) a restless boy such as Kareus could not see himself sitting behind a desk for a living, no matter how lavish. 
Since he always had a good relationship with his parents, and not wanting to disappoint his father, he completed his studies in merchantile law in the local university of Ptolus. During this time, he made several good friends who also graduated albeit from different faculties and are now contributung members in prominent guilds/societies in Ptolus. 
His friend Ippicus (and contact), joined Shuul, and is now a senior engineer in that guild. He has an ex-girlfriend, Loraine, with whom he is still on good terms, who is very involved in the local law enforcement.
Kareus does parttime work as a negotiator for wealthy merchants in the traders guild in between adventures.

*Contacts*
Ippicus (Rogue 2/Expert 8), is a member of the Shuul and an important engineer in their organization. The contact is able to get Kareus a 5% discount on technological equipment, weapons, and ammunition and also likes to show off several of his own theoretical designs. Ippicus has a twisted sense of humor, and enjoys watching Kareus try out some of his latest prototypes, sometimes to Kareus' dismay hence Ippicus' discount that he offers in order to make up for any embarrassments. Although both Ippicus and Kareus have joined Shuul, Kareus has not moved as far up in the organization due to his focus on adventure (or as Ippicus likes to call it, field work) rather than scientific application.

Loraine (Bard 3/Knight of the Chord 2), is a member of the Knights of the Chord, and used to adventure with Kareus back when they were younger and, in her stories wilder. The break up was not on the best of terms, although they remain friends despite Loraine's disturbing habit of bringing up the reasons for their separation at the most awkward times and in the most awkward fashion. The knights sometimes patrol Oldtown with other Orders or along with the City Watch and are a respected organization of Ptolus. Loraine is a solid source of information when it comes to the happenings in the local law enforcement.

Marcad Shever (Aristocrat 3/Fighter 4) of House Shever is a friend and sometimes business partner of Kareus. Marcad has helped foster business contact among his more technologically interested family members and the Shuul, often using Kareus as a negotiator between the two well-to-do factions. Although a solid businessman, Marcad is more interested in mundane trade rather than in technology, which he finds surprisingly boring. Through working with Marcad's non-technological business partners, Kareus has formed a network that allows him to enjoy a 5% discount on wonderous magical items.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm... Kareus is a similar build to Verosh... right down to the AC and the two short swords!   Not sure whether to remake Verosh or not to bother and just say they have a similar fighting style... well ok.. the same fighting style! Although the poor old Litorian is really a glass cannon (only 77HPs!) - looks like an amulet of health for me!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2007)

Breeta Wolfswift : Female Human Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3


----------



## bedford (Nov 12, 2007)

my rolls

Roll 1: 11, 18, 13, 14, 10, 17
Roll 2: 14, 17, 14, 16, 14, 16
Roll 3: 16, 12, 16, 15, 16, 14

will use roll 1
character will be werebear 1 + 2LA, barbarian 1, fighter 2, warshaper 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2007)

Farmboy: Good deal, thanks. 

Dekana: Now don't you start, too! 

wysiwyg and Lorthanoth: If the two of you do have similar builds, it would be logical for me to put you on separate teams.  I think Kareus will be on Team A and Verosh on Team B.  Do you two have any ideas for what kind of contacts, allies, or organizations your characters would be associated with?

Tailspinner: I think that would fit well.

Bedford: I would definitely go with array 1, too... Wow...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool, I was going to ask for Team B as Verosh is CG and that might not go down very well with Team A's 'LN for the win!"  characters. That and I'd like lion-boy to be, if not a Ptolus native, then someone who's been there long enough to feel like one.

I'll check my Player's Guide when I get back home for organisations etc - cool, I finally get a use for that book (and I got the book version for free!)  

EDIT: I'm intrigued by the Order of Iron Might (there isn't much info about them in the Guide), the Knights of the Golden Cross (although Verosh wouldn't be too keen on the religious nature of it), and he would probably sympathise with the Veridian Lords.
Enemies would be the Killravens and the Vai. It would be cool to be a pal of Rastor's.

*
Verosh "the Foolish", son of Kala*
Blademaster
Male Litorian Swashbuckler 3/Rogue 2/Fighter 4
CG 
Talks in Dark Red
Out of Character Dark Slate Blue







*Ability Scores*
Str 15 (+2) [+2 racial]
Dex 22 (+6) [+2 racial, +1 level, +4 gloves of dexterity]
Con 14 (+2) [+2 racial, +2 amulet of health]
Int 15 (+2) 
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 16 (+3) [+1 level]

*Statistics*
Hit Points: 86/86 [68 base, +18 Con]
Subdual Damage: 0
Init: +6 [+6 Dex]
BAB: +8/+3 [+1 Rogue, +4 Fighter, +3 Swashbuckler]
Grap: +10[+8 base +2 Strength] 
-------------------------
Armor Class: 21 [+6(Dex) +1 (ring) +4 (leather armour +2)]; touch 16; flat footed 15 [+6 Dex]
Fort: +10 [+7 class, +1 Con, +2 cloak of resistance]
Ref: +13 [+4 class, +6 Dex, +2 cloak of resistance, +1 grace]
Will: +5 [+2 class, -1 Wis, +2 cloak of resistance, +2 Iron Will]
-------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. [30 ft. base; Light load, Leather armor]

*Attacks*
Single Attack - +16 (+1 keen shortsword) [+6 Dex (finesse) +1 (weapon focus) +1 (magic)]- 1d6+7 (17-20/x2) [+2 (Str) +2 (Int) +2(Spec) +1(magic)]
or +16 (+1 cold iron shortsword) [+6 Dex (finesse) +1 (weapon focus) +1 (magic)] -1d6+7 (19-20/x2) [+2 (Str) +2 (Int) +2(Spec) +1(magic)]

Full Attack - +16/+11 (+1 keen shortsword) - 1d6+7 (17-20/x2) or +16/+11 (+1 cold iron shortsword) -1d6+7 (19-20/x2)

Two Weapon Attack - +14/+9 and +14
Special attacks: +3d6 when flanking or when target is denied Dex bonus

*Physical description*
Medium-size, 6' 5" tall, 215 lbs, 26 yrs old
Tawny fur (Dark mane, white chin), Yellow eyes, 

Speaks Common, Litorian, Goblin, Orcish

*Skills*
Balance +14 [8 ranks +6(Dex]
Bluff +16 [10 ranks +3(Cha)+3(skill focus)]
Sense Motive +7 [8 ranks -1(Wis}]
Tumble +16 [10 ranks +6(Dex)]
Jump  +9 [7 ranks +2(Str)]
Climb +9 [7 ranks +2(Str)]
Swim +5 [3 ranks +2(Str)]
Spot +4 [3 ranks -1(Wis) +2(racial)]
Listen +4 [3 ranks -1(Wis) +2(racial)]
Intimidate +13 [8 ranks +3(Cha) +2(racial)]
(36 pts Swashbuckler, 30 pts Rogue, 12 pts Fighter)

*Feats*
Combat Expertise [Level 3]
Improved Feint [Fighter bonus Level 1]
Skill Focus (bluff) [Level 1]
Weapon Finesse [Swashbuckler Level 1 (bonus)]
Daring Outlaw (from Complete Scoundrel) [Level 6] 
Weapon focus - short sword [Fighter bonus Level 2]
Weapon specialisation - short sword [Fighter bonus Level 4]
Iron Will [Level 9]

*Litorian Traits*
Medium-size
Speed 30 ft.
Low-light vision
Scent - A creature with the scent ability can detect opponents by sense of smell, generally within 30 feet. If the opponent is upwind, the range is 60 feet. If it is downwind, the range is 15 feet. Strong scents, such as smoke or rotting garbage, can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. Overpowering scents, such as skunk musk or troglodyte stench, can be detected at three times these ranges.
+2 racial bonus to Intimidate, Search, Spot, Listen and Survival
Favored Class: Ranger

*Class Abilities*
Sneak Attack +3d6 (daring outlaw)
Trap finding
Evasion 
Trap sense +1
Insightful Strike - adds Int bonus to damage
Dodge Bonus +1 (daring outlaw)
grace +1 to Reflex saves

*Magical and Psionic gear*
gloves of dexterity +4 (16,000)  
cold iron +1 shortsword (4330) 'Demonfoe'
ring of protection +1 (2000) 
Keen +1 shortsword (8310) 'Kala's blade'
cloak of resistance +2 (400) 
Leather armour +2 (4160) 
potion (cure moderate wounds) (300)
amulet of health +2 (4000) dire bear tooth necklace
Psionic tattoo  (Biofeedback) costs 300 as a 2nd level power
Psionic tattoo (Empty Mind) 50
silversheen 250
Quaal's feather token (bird) 300
Potion of cure serious wounds 750

*Normal gear*
Traveller's outfit 1
Courtier's outfit (with appropriate jewelery) 80
caltrops 1
Composite short bow 75
Alchemical Silver Arrows (20) 3
Belt pouch 1
Ink 8
Ink pen 1sp
sheets of paper (10) 4gp


1115 gp 9sp

 Corriban Sloan (Ranger 7), is a Viridian Lord known to live in a cabin a few miles away from Ptolus, although he often patrols far off lands taken by the barbarian tribes. He is a surprisingly strong man for his small frame, and is a marksman with his compound shortbow. Even with Ptolus reputation for stangeness, Corriban still makes others take notice of him with his slightly green-tinged, and nearly leafy skin. The mischevious Corriban met Verosh several years ago, and created a friendship through a common enjoyment of outdoor competitions such as rock climbing and hunting. Corriban usually has his ear to the natural occurences around Ptolus, but does have contacts within the city and introduced Verosh to Kaira Swanwing.

- Kaira Swansing, (Elf rogue 5/wizard 8) is the leader of the Knights of the Golden Cross, a small organization dedicated to the worship of the elder gods and the collecting of ancient knowledge. Kaira is ambitious and seeks to strengthen the dwindling order, with mixed results. She has silver hair and is quite the stunning woman for the strength of both her personality and natural beauty, along with her habit of wearing robes made from blue silk and satin. Verosh finds Kaira to be an important source of criminal activity in the city, especially those backed with demonic or supernatural power; something that has made her few friends. She and Verosh often trade stories: she of her order and their beliefs, while he speaks of his peoples' oral histories. This is something that interests Kaira, since she feels that in Verosh's stories are the shards of tales from the time of the elder gods.

- Yarek Nagel (aristocrat 4), the doddering old man of House Nagel, is known as senile, foolish, and somewhat of a buffoon. Verosh met him long ago in the Yarrow Street Forum, in Oldtown, a place where people like to get up on a soap box or philosophers give speeches. Verosh was listening to one slim philosopher speak about whether or not life was reality when he heard Yarek heckle the man from one corner of the crowd until he enraged the supposedly gentleman to the point of a confrontation. There were two hits, Yarek's cane hitting the angry man, and that man hitting the floor. Curious, Verosh followed the man and entered into a conversation with him. Now the two meet together every so often in Oldtown so that Verosh can talk of his present adventures, and Yarek can lie about the good old days.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 12, 2007)

Lots of Charisma in this group.

I'll have a sheet up for Glau Ironbelly later this afternoon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a few ideas for contacts for Kareus and Verosh, who I think will be good foils for one another.  Let me think on it for a little bit, and I'll post some contacts for them by tomorrow.  In the meanwhile, I am now moving Kareus into Group A and Verosh into Group B.  And the groups still need a name, although Dekana suggested Team Dayspring for Group A.

Tychus: Sounds good.  I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm intrigued to see who/what else ends up in Team B!

@ Deuce - would psionic items be acceptable as gear?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

I would allow most psionic equipment, but might deny it if it's being abused.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

Guns, Psionists............ my poor monk lol


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Breeta Wolfswift : Female Human Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3*

Name: Breeta Wolfswift
Gender: Female
Race: Human
Class: Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3
Alignment: Lawful Good
Age: 24
Height: 6’-1”
Weight: 175#

Str 16 (+3) {+1 level} [18 (+4)]*
Dex 14 (+2) [16 (+3)]**
Con 16 (+3) [18 (+4)]*
Int 11 (+0)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 18 (+4) {+1 level}

AC: 23 (+2 Dex, +6 Armor, +5 Shield) [26]**
Touch: 12
Flatfooted: 21
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft
ACP: -1
BAB: +10
Grapple: +13
HP: 112 [122]*

Class Abilities: Aura of good, _detect evil_, smite evil 2/day, divine grace (+4), lay on hands (28 points), aura of courage, divine health, turn undead, special mount, _remove disease_ 1/week, Suite of St. Chausle*, Suite of St. Gustav**.

Suite of St. Chausle (Guardian of the Temple)*:
_Bless weapon_ (as spell, cast at knight’s class level) once per day
+2 enhancement bonus to Strength
+2 enhancement bonus to Constitution
+1 bonus on attack and damage rolls against all outsiders

Suite of St. Gustav (Protector of the Just)**:
_Cure moderate wounds_ (as spell, cast at knight’s class level) once per day
+2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity
+2 dodge bonus to Armor Class
+2 resistance bonus on all saves
+1 bonus on attack and damage rolls against all undead

Saves:
Fort +15 (base 8, +3 Con, +4 divine grace) [+17]**
Ref +9 (base 3, +2 Dex, +4 divine grace) [+11]**
Will +11 (base 5, +2 Wis, +4 divine grace) [+13]**

Weapon:
Longsword +14 [+15]* melee 1d8+4 [+5]* dmg 19-20/x2 S

Feats:
Devout Faith (human bonus)
Blind-Fight (first level)
Power Attack (third level)
Improved Turning (sixth level)
Cleave (ninth level)

Skills:
Heal +12 (10 ranks +2 Wis)
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int)
Listen +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Sense Motive +15 (13 ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)

Language Known: Common

Spells:
1: Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds

Equipment:
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
+1 Mithral Breastplate of Moderate Fortification (20,200gp, 15#, worn)
+3 Heavy Mithral Shield (10,020gp, 5#, carried)
+1 Holy Longsword (18,315gp, 4#, belt)
Backpack (1.8gp, 2#, back)
Everburning Torch (110gp, 1#, backpack)
2 Vials of Antitoxin (90gp, 0#, backpack)
5 potions of Cure Light Wounds (250gp, 1#, backpack)
7 Days of Trail Rations (3.15gp, 7#, backpack)
Treasure (1pp, 5cp, 0#, backpack)
----------------------------------------
Total (49,000gp, 35#)


----------



## Tychus (Nov 13, 2007)

*Glau Ironbelly*

*Glau Ironbelly*
*Male Grailwarden Dwarf Bard 10*
*Alignment:*: Neutral Good
*Age:* 74
*Height:* 4' 2"
*Weight:* 155 lbs
*Speak in:* Sienna

*STR:* 13 (+1)
*DEX:* 18 (+4) [15 +1 level +2 _gloves_]
*CON:* 15 (+2) [13 +2 racial]
*INT:* 14 (+2)
*WIS:* 11 (+0)
*CHA:* 18 (+4) [17 -2 racial +1 level +2 _cloak_]

*Hit Dice:* 10d6+20
*HP:* 71
*AC:* 21 (+4 Dex, +6 armor +1 deflection ) Touch – 14, Flat-footed – 17 
*ACP:* 0
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (20ft base +10ft _boots_)
*BAB:* +7/+2

*Attacks:*
Ranged: +12/+7 (3d6+1, +1d6 acid / x3 / 60 ft / B, _Corrosive Hand Cannon +1_)
Melee: +9/+4 (d4+2, 19-20 x2 / P/S, _Dagger +1_)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +2 Con, +2 _vest_] 
Reflex +13 [+7 base, +4 Dex +2 _vest_] 
Will +9 [+7 base, +0 Wis +2 _vest_] 

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, -2 Cha, Darkvision 60', Stonecunning (+2 Search in stone), Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven Waraxe and Urgrosh, Stability (+4 vs. Trip and Bull Rush), +2 Save vs. Poison, +2 Save vs. Spells, +2 to Appraise (stone & metal), +2 to craft (stone & metal), +2 Profession (Engineer), +2 Knowledge (Machines), +2 Craft (Machines), +2 Craft (Alchemy).

*Class Abilities:*
Bardic Knowledge: +14 [+10 level, +2 Int, +2 Knowledge (History)]
Bardic Music: 10/day
- Countersong
- Fascinate
- Inspire Courage (+2/+3 w/ Badge of Valor activated)
- Inspire Competence
- Suggestion
- Inspire Greatness (1 creature)
Proficient with simple weapons, longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip, light armor, shields (except tower shields)
Bardic Magic

*Spells Known*
0: _Detect Magic, Light, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic_
1: _Healing Rest (CAdv), Grease, Balagorn's Iron Horn (MoF), Distort Speech (CAdv)_
2: _Cure Moderate Wounds, Shatter, Pyrotechnics, Tongues_
3: _Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Fear, Haste, Major Image_
4: _Break Enchantment, Shout_

*Spells per day:* 3/4/4/4/1

*Skills:* (32 @ lvl 1 + 8/lvl x 9 = 104 skill points)
Appraise: +7 [+9] (5 ranks, +2 Int [+2 synergy Firearms, Stone, Metal])
Balance: +6 (+4 Dex, +2 synergy)
Bluff: +12 (8 ranks, +4 Cha)
Climb: +6 (5 ranks, +1 Str)
Concentration: +2 (+2 Con)
Craft (Firearms): +9 (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 tools)
Diplomacy: +13 (5 ranks, +4 Cha, +4 synergy)
Disable Device: +10 (6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 tools)  [cross class = 12 sp]
Disguise: +6 (+4 Cha, +2 synergy)
Escape Artist: +4 (+4 Dex)
Forgery: +2 (+2 Int)
Gather Information: +12 (8 ranks, +4 Cha)
Hide: +4 (+4 Dex)
Intimidate: +6 (+4 Cha, +2 synergy)
Jump: +8 (+1 Str, +5 competence, +2 synergy)
Knowledge (History): +12 (10 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Machines): +14 (10 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial)
Move Silently: +4 (+4 Dex)
Perform (Oratory): +17 (13 ranks, +4 Cha)
Ride: +4 (+4 Dex)
Search: +2 (+2 Int)
Sense Motive: +5 (5 ranks)
Swim: +1 (+1 Str)
Tumble: +11 (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device: +17 (13 ranks, +4 Cha)
Use Rope: +4 (+4 Dex)

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Old Prustan, Draconic

*Feats:*
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Firearms
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Reload

*Equipment*
- _Corrossive Hand Cannon +1_ - 9140 gp (5 lb)
- _Dagger +1_ - 2302 gp (1 lb)
- _Mithral Shirt +2_ - 5100 gp (10 lb)
- _Cloak of Charisma +2_ - 4000 gp (1 lb)
- _Gloves of Dexterity +2_ - 4000 gp (1 lb)
- _Boots of Striding and Springing_ - 5500 gp (1lb)
- _Vest of Resistance +2_ - 4000 gp (1 lb)
- _Badge of Valor_ 3/day - 1400 gp (-)   [MIC]
- _Healing Belt_ 3/day - 750 gp (1lb)   [MIC]
- _Ring of Protection +1_ - 2000 gp (-)
- _Ring of Feather Falling _ - 2200 gp (-)
- _Handy Haversack_ - 2000 gp (5 lb)
--- 100 rounds ammunition - 142.5 gp (15 lb)
--- Masterwork Thieves Tools - 90 gp (2 lb)
--- _Wand of Lesser Vigor_* 50/50 - 750 gp (-) [CDiv]
--- _Wand of Lesser Vigor_* 50/50 - 750 gp (-) [CDiv]
--- Bedroll - 0.09 gp (5 lb)
--- Flint and Steel - 0.9 gp (-)
--- Crowbar - 1.8 gp (5 lb)
--- _Spool of Endless Rope_ - 2000 gp (1 lb) [CAdv]
--- Grappling Hook - 0.9 gp (4 lb)
--- Pressurized launcher - 399 gp (5 lb) [Ptolus]
--- Trail rations (5 days) - 2.25 gp (5 lb)
--- Waterskin (2) - 1.8 gp (8 lb)
--- Alchemist's Fire (3) - 54 gp (3 lb)
--- Thunderstone (5) - 135 gp (5 lb)
--- Small Mirror - 9 gp (.5 lb)
--- Masterwork Firearm Cleaning Kit 45 gp (1 lb) 
--- Cold Weather Outfit - 7.2 gp (7 lb)
--- Signal Whistle - 0.72 gp (-)
--- Spyglass - 200 gp (1lb) [Ptolus price]
--- Citizenship Papers - (-)
--- Firearms Permit - 10 gp (-)
--- Savane's Token - (-)
- Spell Component Pouch - 4.5 gp (2 lb)
- Pocketwatch - 28.5 gp (1 lb) [Ptolus]
- Explorer's Outfit - 9 gp (8 lb)
- Dark Goggles - 10.8 gp (1 lb) [Ptolus]

* Requires UMD check to activate.

200pp, 90 gp, 0 sp, 4 cp

Encumbrance: 37 lbs (Light Load)
0-50/51-100/101-150

*Background *
"Loud."  That's the first thing that comes to mind when most people think about Glau Ironbelly.  He speaks with an "outdoor voice", possess an easy, hearty laugh, and despite his average dwarven stature seems to fill a room.  Compared to his typically dour kin, Glau is positively jovial.  His enthusiasm for firearms, steamworks, and explosion in general only heighten this impression.

Glau has called Ptolus home for nearly a decade.  As a clan historian, he thought it important to visit the techological center of the Empire to learn about some of the ancient lost arts.  Unlike many of his brethren, who seek to master the crafting of known and understood technologies, Glau favors the experimental and the forgotten.  He has delved deep beneath the city, searching for undiscovered caches of ancient technology.  These efforts have occasionally put him at odds with some of the Stonelost dwarves in the city, who take a dim view of any delvers trying to enter and loot Dwarvenhearth.

When not adventuring, Glau can often be found entertaining a group of young delvers at a tavern.  Storytelling is his greatest passion and talent, and many of his tales are even true.  He is also a frequent visitor of the Smoke Shop, ever on the lookout for exciting new wares to sample.  Glau's most prized possession is a massive hand cannon, crafted in the shape of a black dragon's maw, which he wears on a sling over his shoulder.  Glau cleans and polishes the weapon religiously, and the dwarf with the glistening black gun is an easily recognized figure in Delver's Square - there are more than a few delvers who have been pulled out of a sticky situation by the boisterous dwarf belching smoke and fire. 

*Contacts*
Savane (Wizard 6/Expert 3) is a friend that Glau has made while paying his respects to Tuen in the temple district. The Temple of Tuen is dedicated to the goddess of technology, and as such is covered with gears and other symbols. Many technologists enjoy congregating their in a strange mixture of quiet contemplation and mystic meditation, and there is a small group of dwarves that attend to the elderly high priestess. Savane likes to asks more questions than give answers, but Glau has found him to be a very solid source of information when new technologies are about to make a break-through. Glau has been given a small copper piece with barely discernable writing on its surface as a token by Savane. By showing this token, Glau has found that he receives a 5% discount to technological items from Shuul merchants and their allies.

Soren Clanstone (Stonelost dwarf, fighter 9) and Glau Ironbelly have become 'drinking cousins', as Soren likes to call it. The Stonelost and Grailwarden dwarves don't really understand one another until their in the bottom of a tankard ten times over, but somehow these gruff and opinionated dwarves have created a strange sense of kinship. Soren is treated with a certain level of respect by the other Stonelost dwarves, and Glau has the sense that the young fighter is somewhat important but hasn't gotten anyone to open up yet to as why. Soren does seem to know a bit about Dwarvenhearth, however, and sometimes Glau is able to pull a kernel of information from him. On the other hand, Soren is very open about some of the latest occurences among the more famed adventuring groups. When Glau cannot find Soren at his favorite tavern, the Black Swan in Midtown, he can be sure that Soren is off adventuring.

*Notes*

Edits: Fixing typos, Updated Spell List, Added Background and Contacts


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm still slaving away on my Duskblade. I haven't had as much time as I'd hoped to get up to speed on Ptolus, but I'll try my best to have a draft up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

Scotley: No worries.

wysiwyg, the _wand of cure light wounds_ costs 750gp and not 675gp, a _hat of disguise_ is 1,800gp, and actually a number of your stuff is discounted which might only be possible with a contact.  And each contact only specializes in certain things, like in weapons only, or armor only, or non-magical equipment, or wondrous items, etc... Otherwise he looks good.  What contacts would you prefer?


Lorthanoth, Verosh's psionic tattoo does what and costs how much?  Or where can I find it?  I didn't see it in the Expanded Psionics Handbook.

For contacts, he'll have the following:
- Corriban Sloan (Ranger 7), is a Viridian Lord known to live in a cabin a few miles away from Ptolus, although he often patrols far off lands taken by the barbarian tribes.  He is a surprisingly strong man for his small frame, and is a marksman with his compound shortbow.  Even with Ptolus reputation for stangeness, Corriban still makes others take notice of him with his slightly green-tinged, and nearly leafy skin.  The mischevious Corriban met Verosh several years ago, and created a friendship through a common enjoyment of outdoor competitions such as rock climbing and hunting.  Corriban usually has his ear to the natural occurences around Ptolus, but does have contacts within the city and introduced Verosh to Kaira Swanwing.

- Kaira Swansing, (Elf rogue 5/wizard 8) is the leader of the Knights of the Golden Cross, a small organization dedicated to the worship of the elder gods and the collecting of ancient knowledge.  Kaira is ambitious and seeks to strengthen the dwindling order, with mixed results.  She has silver hair and is quite the stunning woman for the strength of both her personality and natural beauty, along with her habit of wearing robes made from blue silk and satin.  Verosh finds Kaira to be an important source of criminal activity in the city, especially those backed with demonic or supernatural power; something that has made her few friends.  She and Verosh often trade stories: she of her order and their beliefs, while he speaks of his peoples' oral histories.  This is something that interests Kaira, since she feels that in Verosh's stories are the shards of tales from the time of the elder gods.

- Yarek Nagel (aristocrat 4), the doddering old man of House Nagel, is known as senile, foolish, and somewhat of a buffoon.  Verosh met him long ago in the Yarrow Street Forum, in Oldtown, a place where people like to get up on a soap box or philosophers give speeches.  Verosh was listening to one slim philosopher speak about whether or not life was reality when he heard Yarek heckle the man from one corner of the crowd until he enraged the supposedly gentleman to the point of a confrontation.  There were two hits, Yarek's cane hitting the angry man, and that man hitting the floor.  Curious, Verosh followed the man and entered into a conversation with him.  Now the two meet together every so often in Oldtown so that Verosh can talk of his present adventures, and Yarek can lie about the good old days.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

Tailspinner, Breeta Wolfswift is good to go and will be part of Group B.  She'll be part of the Knights of the Pale's organization with benefits that includes, but you can still have one or two more contacts if interested.  Current contact:

- Sister Terella Spoch (cleric 12) is the current attendant to the Bladechapel manor in Oldtown, but in her spare time this elderly woman mentors younger devoutees in the proper path of the Lothian fate.  Breeta finds Sister Spoch to be wise when it comes to walking the proper path even in the grayest and most doubtful of times.  On the other hand, she also has some influence within the church itself and is a good source of information when it comes to the concerns and political struggles of the higher religious authorities.

Tychus: Your next, I just have to go either find a copy or borrow from a friend some of the books to cite.  I'll get to your character when I have that together tomorrow.  And I was thinking of putting you in Group A, but now that I think about it I do agree that Group B will be a better fit.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

Seeing who we have left, I'm looking to put Ethandrew and Scotley in Group A and Bedford in Group B, but we'll see as we go along.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

I've put in links to the relevant sections of the SRD re: the psionic tattoo and the biofeedback power. 

Thanks for the contacts -they're awesome!

Re: litorian worship - they don't believe in gods... well they believe they exist but they don't think they owe them any special reverence, so in effect Litorians are the closest thing to atheists in a fantasy world (there are no litorian clerics). But they do have druids (who don't follow gods).. so maybe they respect nature as a force and don't personify it... which is a tricky mind-set to get the head round.

Unless.. you've decided that Litorians in your version of Ptolus have religious beliefs.. which is also fine


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

No, I'll edit to her listening to litoran oral history.  Thanks for the assist!


----------



## bedford (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are the stats of my character in hybrid form. I will be doing all my adventuring in that form (more on that in the backround story) 

Skrymer
Male Human, werebear 1+2LA, barbarian 1, fighter 2, warshaper 4
Alignment:chaoticl Good
Age: 42
Appearance: 10.6  2890 lbs. dark brown fur unusualy large claws and fangs even for a hybrid bear of this considerable size. usualy wears a spiked breastplate and carries no weapons exept his natural ones. 	


Statistics
Str: 33 (11) 19 +1 from level, +6 wb, +4 warshaper, +4 belt 				
Dex:16 (3) +2 wb
Con: 32 (11) 18+1 from level  +8 wb, +4 werebear, +2 ioun stone 
Int: 11 (-)
Wis:13(1) 
Cha: 10

Hit Points:base 57+88 con=145
Armor Class: base 10 -1 size, +7 natural, +3 dex, +6 armor, magic +2 =27
Initiative: +3 (Dex)
BAB: +6
Grapple: 25
Speed: 50

Saves
Fort: +10 (7 base, 3 CON, )
Reflex:+5 (2 base, 3 DEX, )
Will: +3 (2 base, 1 WIS)

Attacks
Melee   2 x claws +17  (2d6+11), bite +13 (2d6+6)

while grappling 2d6+1d8+22
while pinning   2d6+1d12+1d8+22

Special Abilities
fast healing 2
damage reduction 15/silver
morphic reach 15
imune to critical hits
barbarians rage
fast movement



Feats
improved unarmed strike
improved grapple
earths embrace
crushing hug 
power attack
improved natural attack claw



Skills:
survival +11 (10 ranks, +1 Wis)
swim +17 (1 rank, +16 Str)
Listen +4 (3 ranks, +1 Wis)
jump +17 (1ranks, +16 Str)
intimidate +1+ (10 ranks, +0 Cha)
sence motive +8(7 ranks, +1 Wis)




Equipment
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 6000
Belt of Giant Strength +4 16000
spiked breastplate +1 armor 3000 	(1,250 x2 )
ring of protection +2  8000
pink ioun stone +2 con 8000



Gold:8000




Backround
Skrymer was born a werebear and grew up with a tribe of barbarians. when most of the tribe  was killed in a war with more "civilised" people from the south skrymer was
 involuntarily made a gladiator. The arena fighting came naturaly to the violent werebear and it didn't take long before he was one of the most famous gladiators in al of the the city, after years of sucsessfull fighting he won his freedom and now wonders the streets of Pttolus as a free man. He plans to stick around for a while longer before heading north back to his homeland.




character's contacts:

- Helling 'Hell' Manstriker (Half-Orc Fighter 10), is a retired fighter and now a trainer and promoter of gladiators that Skrymer had the pleasure (and sometimes unfortune) of working with throughout his gladiatorial career. Ol' Hell had the ability to talk Skrymer into several fights that dealt with taking on multiple opponents at once, and there were times when the werebear was convinced that the other side was using poisons and other tactics to cheat. Skrymer's complaints to Hell went on deaf ears, and he eventually cancelled his arrangements with the half-orc, but he is still friendly to the werebear and can sometimes be relied upon to know of recent events in Ptolus' criminal underground.

- Hennam (Female half-elf, Warrior 1/Druid 6), is a young woman that Skrymer once met while paying his respects for a fallen comrade in Ptolus' Necropolis. She lives on Clasthamus Isle, which is one of the rare, uncorrupted places of peace and meditation that can still be found within this increasingly dangerous portion of the city. Hennam is always eager for company that brings news of the rest of Ptolus, and her curious nature also means that she sometimes sees things in her portion of the city that can be valuable.
__________________


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

And the rest of Team B shares a house with a bear? Yowzer, I don't want their cleaning bill!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

Holy crap, that bear could kill about 5 of my monks.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

But one dominate/charm/compulsion spell/power and we're in a lot of trouble...


----------



## Tychus (Nov 13, 2007)

Fortunately we have a few methods of buffing his saves, though a vest/cloak of resistance wouldn't hurt .


----------



## Dekana (Nov 13, 2007)

OnlyTheStrong said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that bear could kill about 5 of my monks.



Haha, no kidding. Compared to my fighter he; has more health, moves faster, hits harder, has almost as much ac, heals faster, has damage reduction, is immune to crits, can rage, and spent less money. I need to learn how to make characters apparently.   :\


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2007)

I've noticed a few characters that have been built with really tough builds (which is why I usually go with more restricted rules), but I've also noted that those really tough builds have certain weaknesses...


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 13, 2007)

I have most everything fleshed out in my head, just haven't had the time to really sit down and write it all out. And due to the influx of new rogues, I'm still running through what options I'm leaning toward, but I do believe it will be a straight-up Rogue 10.

Edit: Since Ptolus is considered _unusual_, what would you think of me playing as an Awakened creature? Maybe something standard and unassuming, like a cat or dog or wolf, some type of animal.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I trust our DM will find a creative way to play to our strengths and weaknesses...   (not sure what Skrymer's weaknesses are... but...)

I'm not sure Verosh is all that tough; highly skilled yes (and I'll need luck to pull his best moves off), but if he's up against high-damage (which at Level 10 we probably will be) monsters his HPs will go down very quickly... I can see his weaknesses and I can see how I would fight against him if I were an enemy... now to avoid those situations haha.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Edit: Since Ptolus is considered _unusual_, what would you think of me playing as an Awakened creature? Maybe something standard and unassuming, like a cat or dog or wolf, some type of animal.




It's an interesting idea, but you might be adding more work for yourself trying to figure out your intelligence, wisdome, and charisma vs your physical stats.  Would this be an arcane caster, and if so how would you propose having a spellbook with no opposable thumbs?  I suppose it could be a sorcerer... maybe with a human familiar that pretends you are the familiar... I did that once with a pseudo-dragon and picked a hobo for my familiar.  The fun part was making him disappear and reappear.  I take it the character wouldn't be a barbarian, although maybe those claws could do damage in a rage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

How about a celestial monk? lol Some kind of angel? I'd be able to stand up to the bear then, maybe.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 14, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It's an interesting idea, but you might be adding more work for yourself trying to figure out your intelligence, wisdome, and charisma vs your physical stats.  Would this be an arcane caster, and if so how would you propose having a spellbook with no opposable thumbs?  I suppose it could be a sorcerer... maybe with a human familiar that pretends you are the familiar... I did that once with a pseudo-dragon and picked a hobo for my familiar.  The fun part was making him disappear and reappear.  I take it the character wouldn't be a barbarian, although maybe those claws could do damage in a rage.




I'd probably stay rogue, which is why a lithe, stealthy animal would be more prudent. It's just an idea that I was throwing around, doesn't necessarily have to be awakened. Maybe the character was cursed and its essence was transferred to an animal of some sort.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm back. Sorry for the late reply, I'm just more limited on this vacation than I thought.
Things will get back to normal when I return on Thursday night.

Anyways, I see I'm in group A which suits me fine as I've been reading the Ptous Players Guide in the meantime. My contact Ippicus (see below) will be useful in the purchases of weapons.

I've come up with a basic background for my PC (posted also on my PC sheet):

Kareus was born in Ptolus to an socially upcoming family. His father, a successful trading guild councillor, always dreamed that his son will one day pursue a career similar to his own. Unfortunetaly, in a city flooded by adventureres and their exotic dreams (and more often  nightmares) a restless boy such as Kareus could not see himself sitting behind a desk for a living, no matter how lavish. 
Since he always had a good relationship with his parents, and not wanting to disappoint his father, he completed his studies in merchantile law in the local university of Ptolus. During this time, he made several good friends who also graduated albeit from different faculties and are now contributung members in prominent guilds/societies in Ptolus. 
His friend Ippicus (and contact), joined Shuul, and is now a senior engineer in that guild. He has an ex-girlfriend, Loraine, with whom he is still on good terms, who is very involved in the local law enforcement.
Kareus does parttime work as a negotiator for wealthy merchants in the traders guild in between adventures.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

This is shaping up to be an exciting group!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Lorthanoth: Thanks!

OnlytheStrong: You can always purchase some useless, but decorative wings for Tagret. 

ethandrew: It's not a bad idea, but I'm not sure what class would help make it work.  Most creatures don't have the thumbs to do what rogue's are good at, such as picking locks and disarming traps.  If you played a blink dog and specialized as a fighter with a bite attack then you would still have to find armor and would be unable to wear a shield.  Basically that would make you a lightly armed fighter.  A sorcerer or wizard needs components and to be able to move their bodies and hands in certain manners.  A warlock might work, as well as a psionic character.

wysiwyg: Ok, here are your contacts:

Ippicus (Rogue 2/Expert 8), is a member of the Shuul and an important engineer in their organization.  The contact is able to get Kareus a 5% discount on technological equipment, weapons, and ammunition and also likes to show off several of his own theoretical designs.  Ippicus has a twisted sense of humor, and enjoys watching Kareus try out some of his latest prototypes, sometimes to Kareus' dismay hence Ippicus' discount that he offers in order to make up for any embarrassments.  Although both Ippicus and Kareus have joined Shuul, Kareus has not moved as far up in the organization due to his focus on adventure  (or as Ippicus likes to call it, field work) rather than scientific application.

Loraine (Bard 3/Knight of the Chord 2), is a member of the Knights of the Chord, and used to adventure with Kareus back when they were younger and, in her stories wilder.  The break up was not on the best of terms, although they remain friends despite Loraine's disturbing habit of bringing up the reasons for their separation at the most awkward times and in the most awkward fashion.  The knights sometimes patrol Oldtown with other Orders or along with the City Watch and are a respected organization of Ptolus.  Loraine is a solid source of information when it comes to the happenings in the local law enforcement.

Marcad Shever (Aristocrat 3/Fighter 4) of House Shever is a friend and sometimes business partner of Kareus.  Marcad has helped foster business contact among his more technologically interested family members and the Shuul, often using Kareus as a negotiator between the two well-to-do factions.  Although a solid businessman, Marcad is more interested in mundane trade rather than in technology, which he finds surprisingly boring.  Through working with Marcad's non-technological business partners, Kareus has formed a network that allows him to enjoy a 5% discount on non-magical, non-weapon, non-armor equipment.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm still here.  A little slower getting things together than I thought, but I've made good progress on Kantris.  My concept has morphed a bit into an Indiana Jones-style academic specializing in the exploration and study of the various ruins and relics in and beneath Ptolus.  Still sticking with the Initate of the Sevenfold Veil concept, but I was a little disappointed with how many feats I had to take to qualify.  Oh, well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Ilium: No worries.  I am hitting the tail end of checking everyone's sheets, but have just a little more to go.



			
				Tychus said:
			
		

> Do firearms qualify for my racial craft bonuses?




For that group of dwarves, I would say yes.  It's late for me since I work the nightshift, so bear with me when I ask what CAdv stands for.  MoF is Magic of Faerun, right?

Reflex should be 13 instead of 12 because of the magically enhanced Dex, or am I crazy?

I will do your contacts tomorrow... sorry, I have to get up for work in a few hours...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a guess, but I'd say CAdv is 'Complete Adventurer'. 

I'm still working on the Duskblade. I'm in a quandary about race. I was thinking human, but after doing some reading I'm tempted by Mojh. Do you have any objections to my playing one? I expect they are a good fit with the Duskblade. I know mechanically they are advantageous, but I'm not sure I can do justice to the role-play aspects of such an exotic race.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't sleep... clowns will eat me.

Tychus: Glau Ironbelly is good to go.  Here are his contacts-

Savane (Wizard 6/Expert 3) is a friend that Glau has made while paying his respects to Tuen in the temple district.  The Temple of Tuen is dedicated to the goddess of technology, and as such is covered with gears and other symbols.  Many technologists enjoy congregating their in a strange mixture of quiet contemplation and mystic meditation, and there is a small group of dwarves that attend to the elderly high priestess.  Savane likes to asks more questions than give answers, but Glau has found him to be a very solid source of information when new technologies are about to make a break-through.  Glau has been given a small copper piece with barely discernable writing on its surface as a token by Savane.  By showing this token, Glau has found that he receives a 5% discount to technological items from Shuul merchants and their allies.

Soren Clanstone (Stonelost dwarf, fighter 9) and Glau Ironbelly have become 'drinking cousins', as Soren likes to call it.  The Stonelost and Grailwarden dwarves don't really understand one another until their in the bottom of a tankard ten times over, but somehow these gruff and opinionated dwarves have created a strange sense of kinship.  Soren is treated with a certain level of respect by the other Stonelost dwarves, and Glau has the sense that the young fighter is somewhat important but hasn't gotten anyone to open up yet to as why.  Soren does seem to know a bit about Dwarvenhearth, however, and sometimes Glau is able to pull a kernel of information from him.  On the other hand, Soren is very open about some of the latest occurences among the more famed adventuring groups.  When Glau cannot find Soren at his favorite tavern, the Black Swan in Midtown, he can be sure that Soren is off adventuring.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm still slaving away on my Duskblade. I haven't had as much time as I'd hoped to get up to speed on Ptolus, but I'll try my best to have a draft up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.




Sorry, but I'm not open to using Monte's UA for Ptolus, unless I was going to go all UA.  Is there something similar in WOTC 3.5?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Still pondering whether or not to keep a stash of money... or to buy more tattoos! Bwa-ha-hah!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Bedford: Wow... just wow.  First, I think you only get a +6 to strength in werebear form, not 16, while constitution is +8 and not +18.  The wisdom, dex, and intelligence does not change and you take a -1 to charisma in that form.  The bonuses work with 10 and 11 being the base.  You'll have to recalculate hp.

This is going to affect some of the other stats, so go ahead and make the adjustments and we'll go from there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Still pondering whether or not to keep a stash of money... or to buy more tattoos! Bwa-ha-hah!




Tattoo artist as a contact? 

I updated the status of everyone's characters on the initial post.  We are mostly done and just waiting for a few more folks... and then the smack talking can begin.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 14, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It's late for me since I work the nightshift, so bear with me when I ask what CAdv stands for.  MoF is Magic of Faerun, right?
> 
> Reflex should be 13 instead of 12 because of the magically enhanced Dex, or am I crazy?




CAdv = Complete Adventuer, MoF = Magic of Faerun.  I didn't verify them in the books myself, I was looking at a summary list of spells from multiple resources.

I added the Gloves of Dexterity late and may not have adjusted for the extra bonus everywhere.  I'll fix the Reflex Save.

Should I revise my gold spent on tech items?

I'll type up my background after work tonight.  I'm going to be out of town Thu-Sun.  I should be able to check in while I'm gone, but I can't guarantee it.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Smack talking? That sounds nasty...   

Haha, the resident psionic tattoo guy down the road


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm not open to using Monte's UA for Ptolus, unless I was going to go all UA.  Is there something similar in WOTC 3.5?




Oh, sorry, my mistake, I thought I saw some of the other races in the mix. I could have sworn there was a Litorian in there. I'll stick with human. Back to the character sheet!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Litorians are in the Ptolus book and are slightly different from the Arcana Evolved/Unearthed ones. There aren't any other AE/U races in there... unless this campaign has some surprises...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Litorians are in the Ptolus book and are slightly different from the Arcana Evolved/Unearthed ones. There aren't any other AE/U races in there... unless this campaign has some surprises...




Thanks for the info. I was just delving into the races section, something I should have done early on in the process.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Um.......*thinks over smack talk* Team B.........Your momma........
Whelp, that's all for me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2007)

Tychus: Go ahead and fix the gold spent on tech items.

Lorthanoth: Who spoke mostly in grunts and whistles.

Scotley: It's ok.  Seems like you got it straightened out now.

OnlytheStrong: Baby steps...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh ok, this Brit had to look up "smack talk" haha. How would a Litorian smack talk? Hmm... "Your behaviour shames you. Begone... Oh, and yo' momma."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm... "You cannot run with a pack, and your cubs are runts?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you still recruiting? I'd love to get in on some Ptolus action.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2007)

Sure, but please try to get your character in by the next day or two as I would like to get the adventure started by this Friday.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

Although, Litorians wouldn't go in for smack talk at all probably. They already KNOW they're better than you


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Ever seen a lion try to bite when they have no teeth? Go ahead and mess with group A lol


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 15, 2007)

I just noticed something: is anyone concerned that Group A doesn't have a healer? I mean, my character has a _healing belt_, but that was only meant to supplement a Cleric or something.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Doh! I take back all trash talking until I figure out how I won't die.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2007)

I noticed.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

"You talk much, but say little of value." says Verosh sternly, looking non-plussed by the posturing of his rivals.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Tagret smacks you across the face then laughs, "Good one kitty!"


----------



## Ilium (Nov 15, 2007)

Deuce, I'm pretty close to being done with Kantris, but there's an important question I haven't asked: How many spells (and of what level) should he have in his spellbook?  Just the minimum granted by level advancement?  Should I shell out GP for spells in excess of that amount?  Like that.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

Verosh shakes his head sadly. But says nothing...

Twin shortswords to the gut, monk-boy!

Hehe, this is fun!


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

Kaeso snores heavily, worn out after a hard day's work of drinking and boasting his (very exaggerated) war stories.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

*jumps over the lion* Missed eh? Too bad. Nice to see you have claws though.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

and so on and so forth... I'm reminded why we have rules for this sort of thing!


----------



## Ilium (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and post what I have of Kantris now, and clean it up in place:
[SBLOCK=Kantris]
Kantris
Male Human Abjurer9/Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 1
Prohibited Schools: Enchantment, Illusion
Familiar: Weasel named "Hobo" 

STR: 10
DEX: 14 (16)
CON: 12
INT: 16 (20)
WIS: 12
CHA: 9

*FEATS*
Skill Focus (Spellcraft) (Human Bonus)
Scribe Scroll (Wizard 1)
Spell Focus (Abjuration) (Level 1)
Greater Spell Focus (Abjuration) (Level 3)
Craft Wand (Level 6)
Quick Draw (Level 9)
Alertness (Weasel Familiar)

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +7 (weasel familiar), Will +9

*Class Abilities*
Ward: 1/day create personal, 5-ft. radius or wall ward that incorporates Red Prismatic Sphere effect

*Skills*
Concentration: +14 (13 ranks)
Spellcraft: +20 (12 ranks)
Knowledge (Arcana): +17 (12 ranks)
Knowledge (Nature): +10 (5 ranks)
Knowledge(Dungeoneering): +10 (5 ranks)
Knowledge(History): +10 (5 ranks)
Knowledge(Local): +10 (5 ranks)
Knowledge(The Planes): +10 (5 ranks)
Tumble: +8 (5 ranks, CC)
Profession (Teacher): +4 (3 ranks)

75 ranks total (before headband)


*Possessions*
All prices of magic items include 5% discount

Wand of Magic Missile (Caster level 9)      6413GP
Wand of Protection from Energy (CL 5)   10688GP
Wand of Scorching Ray (CL 3)                  4275GP
Headband of Intellect +4                       15,200GP
Gloves of Dexterity +2                            3,800GP

Scrolls
1st-level (25 GP each)
Scroll: Shield (x5)
Scroll: Alarm (x2)
Scroll: Grease
Scroll: Detect Secret Doors
Scroll: Floating Disk

                                                            238 GP total

2nd-level
Scroll: Darkvision (x2)
Scroll: Knock (x2)
                                                              570 GP total

5th-level
Add Teleport to spellbook                       1,070GP

Member - Inverted Pyramid                     2,000GP

Spiffy wand sheath (x2)...tbd
Standard Adventuring Stuff...tbd

GP allowed: 49,000
GP Spent: 44,254


*Spells Prepared*

Level 0 (4)
Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Read Magic

Level 1 (6)
Mage Armor, Shield, Shield, Alarm*, Ray of Enfeeblement, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall

Level 2 (5)
Scorching Ray,Scorching Ray, Protection From Arrows*, Web, Rope Trick

Level 3 (4)
Fly, Fireball, Magic Circle against Evil*, Haste

Level 4 (4)
Prismatic Ray, Prismatic Ray, Trollshape, Lesser Globe of Invulnerability*

Level 5 (3)
Wall of Force, Teleport, Dismissal*

*Specialist bonus spell

Spellbook
Level 1 (8)
Mage Armor, Shield, Alarm, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall, Protection from Evil, Identify, Unseen Servant

Level 2 (4)
Scorching Ray, Protection From Arrows, Web, Rope Trick

Level 3 (4)
Fly, Fireball, Magic Circle against Evil, Haste

Level 4 (4)
Prismatic Ray, Trollshape, Lesser Globe of Invulnerability, Dimension Door

Level 5 (2)
Wall of Force, Teleport*, Dismissal

*Added via scroll purchase
*
Contacts*
- Myraeth Tuneweaver is an older, thin gentleman with long hair and features that sometimes seem elven at times and human at others. He owns a popular shop that caters to the adventuring community called Myraeth's Oddities in Midtown. He both buys and sells used magical items, though he avoids dealing in weapons and armor. He also can be depended upon to try and bring in items that he does not have in stock for special clients. Kantris is one such special client, having done Myraeth a special turn in the past. Therefore, Kantris also gets a 5% discount on items in the shop. Myraeth is also a specialist in identifying magical properties and items. His inventory changes regularly, but currently he has:

potion of darkvision, potion of ghoul touch, potion of protection from energy (sonic), potion of gaseous form, scroll of alter self, scroll of heroes' feast, scroll of fire shield, 1 pinch of dust of sneezing and coughing, 1 wand of levitate (32 charges), immovable rod that only works underwater and is currently 50% off, ring of swimming, dull grey ioun stone, sustaining spoon, horn of fog, figurine of wondrous power (marble elephant), belt of giant's strength +4, cloak of the manta ray, eversmoking bottle, bottle of air, and various other novelties more attractive to civilians than adventurers.

- Vice Chancellor Tharla Tennebaum (human female expert 7) is in charge of the Imperial University and its staff while the disliked Chancellor Nolvaga von Meudel makes one of her frequent visits to Tarsis. This is good news for Kantris, because Nolvaga does not seem to think much of his teaching skills, although Tharla appreciates him as a confidant and a gentleman who truly has a passion for history and research and passes these passions to his students. Tharla is a good source of information when it comes to the various students that have passed through the gates of the university, both past and present, and an expert in history and literature.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Rules? Where?


----------



## bedford (Nov 15, 2007)

added a quick backround story for skrymer.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

The D&D rules.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, THOSE rules.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, those ones... well we could use RuneQuest but I think that would take a bit of converting


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 15, 2007)

I will have my character up hopefully by tonight. I've been insanely busy and then my wife got into an accident last night so I was busy on the phone and getting a rental instead of working on it. Real life sometimes, I tells ya.

So, tonight. I'll mull over making a rogue and an awakened character. Should be interesting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Crap, I hope she's okay. I'd rather you take care of real life first.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 16, 2007)

Minor accident, no injuries, just a broken car. Thanks for your concern.

Does anybody have any opinions on whether I should do a rogue or an awakened creature? I'm particularly interested in my groups' opinion.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 16, 2007)

As deuce has pointed out, awakened animals aren't much good as PCs - as sidekicks they can be fun, but I reckon playing one would get old fast. You seem very keen on a roguish character of some stripe so my advice would be to go for that.

Are you thinking straight rogue or rogue multiclass? (healer class hint hint  )


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on what group your in  j/k. I know this isn't much help, but either would be great with me. I've never played with an awakened creature before and honestly don't know much about them. Be an awakened rat. You'd be sneaky as hell.  Hell, I vote awakened. It would be interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a concept for your approval: Doppelganger 2nd level Martial Rogue. ECL is 10th.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 16, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I noticed.



Oh, I figured as much. By the way, who was it that arranged us into these groups?



			
				Everyone said:
			
		

> (Insert lengthy back-and-forth smack talk here)



And to the lot of you, you are some silly bitches.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I resent being called a "lot."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Deuce, I'm pretty close to being done with Kantris, but there's an important question I haven't asked: How many spells (and of what level) should he have in his spellbook?  Just the minimum granted by level advancement?  Should I shell out GP for spells in excess of that amount?  Like that.




For spells, only take the minimum, but you can add spells to your spellbook by purchasing scrolls for the price in the DMG.  I do have Complete Arcane, so run with it.  If you have a spell you want to use but are unsure if I have a source book for it (I have a lot, and I have friends with some more I can borrow), just type a short description of it in your character sheet.  And how your doing skill points is fine.

ethandrew: I am glad your wife is alright, and she's probably a little shook up so it's good that you have made her your priority rather than making a character.  If you just want a rogue that sneaks go with almost any animal without thumbs.  I would imagine that a magical creature would have a bite attack that can be considered magical in itself, but I'm still trying to find a rule on that one... I may just make that declaration for your character concept.  If you played something like a small chimp, you would be able to manipulate tools and so you would be able to unlock doors and such.

Farmboy: I assigned the folks into the groups, but in case you haven't noticed there isn't much of a healer in either group unless you want to consider the paladin.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a concept for your approval: Doppelganger 2nd level Martial Rogue. ECL is 10th.




Approved.  I like dopplegangers.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Bedford: Good deal on adding the backstory, however I still need some adjustments to the character made.  This is what I mentioned before:



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Bedford: Wow... just wow.  First, I think you only get a +6 to strength in werebear form, not 16, while constitution is +8 and not +18.  The wisdom, dex, and intelligence does not change and you take a -1 to charisma in that form.  The bonuses work with 10 and 11 being the base.  You'll have to recalculate hp.
> 
> This is going to affect some of the other stats, so go ahead and make the adjustments and we'll go from there.




For everyone else: This is a recap for where everyone stands, which is also on the first post.  I'd like to have everything set so I can start the adventure by this weekend, but I may either delay the start of the game or go with two teams of four depending on who posts and edits what in the next day.  Alternately, I may make adjustments to character sheets on my own if I do not get a reply from certain characters and start the campaign anyway.

Group A:
Dekana playing Kaeso Drionus, Kaeso Drionus, LN Male Human, 10th level Fighter (checked and good to go)

Farmboy playing Mortimus "Morty" Price, the TN Male Human Conjurer 3rd/ Master Specialist 2nd/ Malconvoker 5th Level (checked and good to go)

OnlytheStrong playing Tagret Artalen, the LN Human Monk 10 (Arena Fighter) (Checked and good to go)

Wysiwyg playing Kareus d’Leonne, the NG Male Human, Rogue 8th / Fighter 2nd (needs to give gold spent another look.  Only gets 5% off for normal equipment and technological equipment)


Group B:
Ilium playing Kantris, Arcane Caster with levels in Initiate of the Seven Veils (character near completion, but will need a different speaking color to separate from Kaeso)

Lorthanoth playing Verosh "the Foolish", son of Kala, Male CG Litorian Swashbuckler 3/Rogue 2/Fighter 4 (good to go)

Tailspinner playing Breeta Wolfswift, Female LG Human Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3 (checked, good to go)

Tychus playing Glau Ironbelly, Male Grailwarden Dwarf Bard 10 (checked, good to go)

Not yet placed in a group:

Scotley: Duskblade (making character)

Ethandrew: Rogue (pondering character)

Bedford: Werebear Barbarian (adjusting stats on character)

Frukathka: Doppleganger rogue (pondering character)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Ilium: You have Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration), but this should be Greater Spell Focus (Abjuration) so that you can meet the requirements for your prestige class.


----------



## bedford (Nov 16, 2007)

I used the stats from the monster manual. +16 str, +8 con, +2 dex, and every lycanthrope gets +2 wis. i don't know what you think is wrong. aded to that is bonuses from warshaper +4 str, con. and bonuses from the gear he wears. if you still think he is to powerfull we could always make some changes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I double-checked and found that you are right, those are the stats in the MM.  It just surprises me because the level adjustment does not seem right for the advantages that such a character gains.  As is I cannot allow the build since your character would overshadow every other PC in this game and would even give the final encounters a good tumble by himself.  I will have to ask you to:

1. Add an additional 3 levels to the adjustment
2. Keep it as is and go with my suggestion of +6 to Con, +8 to Con, -1 to Charisma, and no bonus to wisdom
or 3. Just start again from scratch.  

I'm sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, Deuce. I'm working on the character right now. I'll have her up by tomorrow night.

Question: Are you allowing the use of Ptolus firearms?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep, a few players have already purchased them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2007)

Set 1: 10, 12, 09, 06, 15, 14
Set 2: 12, 16, 15, 18, 14, 16
Set 3: 16, 12, 10, 10, 12, 17

Choosing Set 2.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Good choice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, I'm lamenting over lack of feats and other things. New concept: Wood elf Wilderness martial rogue.

New stat sets:

Set 1: 14, 18, 12, 13, 15, 06
Set 2: 10, 09, 11, 16, 05, 10 
Set 3: 18, 16, 15, 18, 15, 14

Choosing set 3.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a little confused Deuce.
In your first post you mentioned a 10% discount on non magical weapons and armors.
I assumed it to be all other magical items.
What is the 10% discount used for?

Also can you give me the full benefits of the demon gun (enhancement bonuses, etc)?
Also, the unholy power of the gun does not suit my alignment. Is it possible to exchange it for a different +2 enhancement?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Also can you give me the full benefits of the demon gun (enhancement bonuses, etc)?
> Also, the unholy power of the gun does not suit my alignment. Is it possible to exchange it for a different +2 enhancement?



Disruption might be a good choice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Just a little confused Deuce.
> In your first post you mentioned a 10% discount on non magical weapons and armors.
> I assumed it to be all other magical items.
> What is the 10% discount used for?
> ...




Actually, this was part of the first post and is in the sblock:



> Ebbert's Outfitters sells only equipment and not weapons or armor. For your characters, Ebbert sells any piece of non-magical, non-weapon, non-armor equipment found in the PHB for 10% off (Pages 128-129 of the Player's Handbook. Stuff like rope, clothing, torches, etc. This includes masterwork versions).




I decided to make it that misc magical items, weapons, and armor could only be discounted by 5% and then only with a contact such as a weaponsmith, armorsmith, technical organization, etc.  I wanted to avoid the fact that if people could get a discount for all items from one place or a 10% discount for weapons, armor, and magical equipment then every player would want one such contact.

As for the demon gun, you can switch out for a angelic gun (same as demon gun, but blessed by an angel's spirit instead of by a trapped demon), and we'll say it has holy bullets.  Will that work?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

wysiwyg, I found this old post with your character's contacts



> Ok, here are your contacts:
> 
> Ippicus (Rogue 2/Expert 8), is a member of the Shuul and an important engineer in their organization. The contact is able to get Kareus a 5% discount on technological equipment, weapons, and ammunition and also likes to show off several of his own theoretical designs. Ippicus has a twisted sense of humor, and enjoys watching Kareus try out some of his latest prototypes, sometimes to Kareus' dismay hence Ippicus' discount that he offers in order to make up for any embarrassments. Although both Ippicus and Kareus have joined Shuul, Kareus has not moved as far up in the organization due to his focus on adventure (or as Ippicus likes to call it, field work) rather than scientific application.
> 
> ...




Let's change the discount of Marcad Shever since you already get a 10% discount on non-magical, non-weapon, non-armor equipment from the Ebbert's Outfitters connection.  Instead, let's say you get a 5% discount on your choice of:

1.) Magic Weapons
2.) Magic Armor
3.) Magic Potions, Scrolls, Wands, Staffs, and Rods
4.) Or all other magic items not included above


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 16, 2007)

Super! I'll choose a 5% discount on weapons (since their my most expensive items).
I still need to know: is a demon gun is a +1 weapon?

Is it possible to just get a plain +2 instead of holy?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Sure, but the advantage of the demon gun (and my made-up idea of inverting it and creating the deva gun) is that it never needs to be reloaded as it reproduces its own ammunition.  I would say that for the same price (before discount) you can go ahead and make it a +2, but you won't get the ability to create infinite bullets.  A normal +2 dragon pistol would cost 8,550gp. Looking at the DMG, it looks like the infinite ammunition ability is something between a +2 to +3 enhancement.  Alternately, you can keep the +1 and have infinite bullets, but be able to generate special ammunition of your choice twice a day for the same price.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 16, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Ilium: You have Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration), but this should be Greater Spell Focus (Abjuration) so that you can meet the requirements for your prestige class.



 D'oh!  I don't know how that got in there.  I'll fix it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks.  And I found out that Kaeso's dialogue will be in Sienna, so your character can take dark green.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I decided the color of rust would be fitting...


----------



## Ilium (Nov 16, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> Yeah, I decided the color of rust would be fitting...



 Sweet, because I was having a heck of a time picking something that wasn't taken.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's how we are looking:

Group A:
Dekana playing Kaeso Drionus, Kaeso Drionus, LN Male Human, 10th level Fighter (checked and good to go)

Farmboy playing Mortimus "Morty" Price, the TN Male Human Conjurer 3rd/ Master Specialist 2nd/ Malconvoker 5th Level (checked, good to go)

OnlytheStrong playing Tagret Artalen, the LN Human Monk 10 (Arena Fighter) (Checked and good to go)

Wysiwyg playing Kareus d’Leonne, the NG Male Human, Rogue 8th / Fighter 2nd (checked and good to go)


Group B:
Ilium playing Kantris, Arcane Caster with levels in Initiate of the Seven Veils (I owe two contacts)

Lorthanoth playing Verosh "the Foolish", son of Kala, Male CG Litorian Swashbuckler 3/Rogue 2/Fighter 4 (good to go)

Tailspinner playing Breeta Wolfswift, Female LG Human Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3 (I owe one contact)

Tychus playing Glau Ironbelly, Male Grailwarden Dwarf Bard 10 (checked, good to go)

Not yet placed in a group:

Scotley: Duskblade (making character)

Ethandrew: Rogue (pondering character)

Bedford: Werebear Barbarian (adjusting stats on character)

Frukathka: Doppleganger rogue (pondering character)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So technically, we have two full teams just about ready to go, with four more players close to joining in one of the two.  I just finished my plot and picked the groups that will be involved to fill out encounters.  A lot of brawn in these two groups and not much healing, which may be a problem, though we'll see how the players play.  

Looking at my notes, I owe another contact for Breeta, which I will get working on, and will figure out where Morty's female interest resides.  I also owe Kantris two contacts, so Ilium please let me know what kind you would be interested in.  I'll also look to add contacts or edit existing ones to the other four characters when I get their submissions closer to being complete.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 16, 2007)

Deuce: I'd love to have a contact at a University (I assume Ptolus has at least one).  Ideally, I'd like to be an occasional lecturer/consultant with the university, filling out the whole Indiana Jones vibe.  I actually spent one whole rank in Profession(Teaching) (Hey, I never said he was a GOOD lecturer...)

Other than that, something slightly shady would be good.  Somebody from whom I might learn of interesting artifacts (magical or not) that come on the black market, etc.


----------



## bedford (Nov 16, 2007)

1. Add an additional 3 levels to the adjustment 

would it be possible to make them animal hitdice? that way i would lose , fast healing, morphic reach, and the +4 stat bonuses to str and con from loosing 3 levels of warshaper. 




2. Keep it as is and go with my suggestion of +6 to Con, +8 to Con, -1 to Charisma, and no bonus to wisdom

this is the easyest sugestion since i only need to adjust my wis and strength, i can still keep my warshaper bonuses right?  


worst case have to make a new character from the start. feral minotaur or ogre mineral warrior with levels in barbarian or fighter vould be my choice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Farmboy: I'm going to place Megara in the Dock District, if that is ok.

Ilium, Kantris will have the following contacts:

- Myraeth Tuneweaver is an older, thin gentleman with long hair and features that sometimes seem elven at times and human at others.  He owns a popular shop that caters to the adventuring community called Myraeth's Oddities in Midtown.  He both buys and sells used magical items, though he avoids dealing in weapons and armor.  He also can be depended upon to try and bring in items that he does not have in stock for special clients.  Kantris is one such special client, having done Myraeth a special turn in the past.  Therefore, Kantris also gets a 5% discount on items in the shop.  Myraeth is also a specialist in identifying magical properties and items.  His inventory changes regularly, but currently he has:

_potion of darkvision, potion of ghoul touch, potion of protection from energy (sonic), potion of gaseous form, scroll of alter self, scroll of heroes' feast, scroll of fire shield,_ 1 pinch of _dust of sneezing and coughing, 1 wand of levitate (32 charges), immovable rod_ that only works underwater and is currently 50% off, _ring of swimming, dull grey ioun stone, sustaining spoon, horn of fog, figurine of wondrous power (marble elephant), belt of giant's strength +4, cloak of the manta ray, eversmoking bottle, bottle of air, _and various other novelties more attractive to civilians than adventurers.

- Vice Chancellor Tharla Tennebaum (human female expert 7) is in charge of the Imperial University and its staff while the disliked Chancellor Nolvaga von Meudel makes one of her frequent visits to Tarsis.  This is good news for Kantris, because Nolvaga does not seem to think much of his teaching skills, although Tharla appreciates him as a confidant and a gentleman who truly has a passion for history and research and passes these passions to his students.  Tharla is a good source of information when it comes to the various students that have passed through the gates of the university, both past and present, and an expert in history and literature.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Bedford: If you did make them animal hit dice, I'd still be concerned with a high strength and con.  I agree that #2 is probably the easiest, and yes you could keep your warshaper bonuses.


----------



## bedford (Nov 16, 2007)

alternative 2 would stil give me +12 con..  8 for bear and 4 for warshaper, but would loose 10 strength. if that is enough than let's go with that one.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Bedford: Go ahead with that then.


----------



## bedford (Nov 16, 2007)

I changed my character. maybe still a bit to powerfull, let me know if something is unclear or needs changing. the feat crushing hug is from dragon #313 and lets you do double damage from strength bonuse while grappling.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, have you checked the hit points, melee attack damage, and so on after changing those?  They looked similar to last time, but I don't have the best memory.


----------



## bedford (Nov 16, 2007)

the hit points would not change since con is still +12 and the damage and to hit is recalculated


----------



## Ilium (Nov 16, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Farmboy: I'm going to place Megara in the Dock District, if that is ok.
> 
> Ilium, Kantris will have the following contacts: <snip>




Cool.  Adding them to the character sheet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Bedford: Do you have a preference for contacts?


----------



## bedford (Nov 16, 2007)

something fitting a gladiator and possibly something closer to nature some druids maybe.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 16, 2007)

How do you feel about the Leadership feat deuce? Maybe I could attract a medic-type cohort since my team doesn't have a healer. (although I've never taken the feat before, so I'm not sure how it technically works. Do I control the cohort, etc...)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2007)

Percival de Cluney

Male Human Duskblade 10th lvl
CG

Str 16 
Dex 16 +1 at 8th level
Con 13 
Int 16 +1 at 4th level
Wis 10
Cha 14 

Hit Points 72
AC 22, Touch 14, Flat 19  Damage Reduction 5/- (30 points at 3/- a day)
Init +3 
BAB +10/+5, Grap +13
Speed 20 (base 30, medium Armor)
Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7

+15/+10 +1 Screaming Burst/Slow Burst Elven Thinblade Melee,  1d8+4+1d4 sonic, 15-20/x2 +4 to confirm crit, extra 1d8 sonic from screaming burst, DC14 will save on crits or be slowed for 3 rounds. 
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+14/+9  Ranged, MW Mighty composite longbow, 1d8+3, 20/x3, 110'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 

Medium, 6'1" tall, 175wt, 28 yrs old
Brown hair, Brown eyes, Fair skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Draconic and Dwarven

+5 Climb (2+3Str) 
+19 Concentration (13+2Con+4Combat Casting)
+8 Craft, Cooking (3+3Int+2 MW Tools) 
+8 Decipher Script (5+3Int)
+5 Heal (1+2 healing belt+2 kit) CC
+8 Jump (5+3Str) 
+13 Knowledge, Arcana (10+3Int)
+4 Knowledge, Machines (1+3Int)
+6 Knowledge, Local Ptolus (3+3Int)
+4 Knowledge, The Planes (1+3Int)
+4 Knowledge, Religion (1+3Int)
+4 Knowledge, History (1+3Int)
+1 Listen (1) cc
+8 Ride (5+3Dex)
+5 Search (2+3Int) cc
+5 Sense Motive (5)
+11 Spellcraft (8+3Int)
+1 Spot (1) cc 
+8 Swim (5+3Str)
+4 Use Magic Device (2+2Cha) cc (+4 syn scrolls)

Feats
-1st  Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Elven Thin Blade
-Bonus Weapon Focus, Elven Thin Blade
-3rd Power Critical +4 to confirm a threat, Elven Thin Blade
-6th Improved Buckler Defense
-9th   Improved Critical, Elven Thinblade

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-Bonus Skill
-Favored Class--Any

Duskblade Abilities
-Martial Weapons, Medium Armor, Heavy shields
-Arcane Attunement
-Armored Mage (Light, Medium, and Heavy shield)
-Bonus Feat Combat Casting
-Arcane Channeling
-Quick Cast 2/day
-Spell Power +2


Spells Per Day 6|9/8/4 
0th- Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue 
1st- Burning Hands, Kelgore’s Fire Bolt, Ray of Enfeeblement, shocking grasp, true strike 
2nd- Acid Arrow, Darkvision, Dimension Hop,  Scorching Ray, Touch of Idiocy
3rd- Dispelling Touch, Doom Scarabs 

Spell like powers a total of 3+3Int a day: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Read Magic


+1 Adamantine Brestplate 11,350 gp
Lesser Iron Ward Diamond 2000 gp (DR 3/- up to 30 points a day, stacks with adamantine armor)
+1 Darkwood Buckler 1,215 gp
+1 Ring of Protection 2,000 gp
Explorers Outfit

Explorers Outfit
Courtier’s Outfit with Jewelry 72 gp

+1 Screaming Burst/Slow Burst Elven Thinblade 23,400 gp
MW Mighty Composite Longbow 700 gp
-20 arrows 1 gp
MW Cold Iron Morning Star 312 gp
MW Alchemical Silver Battle Axe 400 gp
2 Daggers 4 gp

Wand of Kelgore’s Fire Bolt (5th) 3750 gp
Heealing Belt 750 gp
Handy Haversack 2000 gp
5 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 250 gp


Collapsible 10’ pole 31.5 gp
Backpack 1.8 gp
Spell Component pouch 4.5 gp
Spring Action Wand Sheath 112.5 gp
MW Artisan’s Tools Cooking 49.5 gp 
Healer’s Kit 45 gp
10 Sunrods 18 gp
100' Silk Rope 18 gp
Gappling Hook .9 gp
Bedroll and Winter Blanket 5.4 sp
2 Waterskins 1.8 gp
Flint and Steel .9 gp
Empty Sack .9 sp
10 days Trail Rations 4.5 gp
2 Alchemist's Fire 36 gp
Antitoxin 45 gp
2 Holy Water 45 gp
Tanglefoot Bag 45 gp
2 Thunderstones 54 gp

Kept in his room at the house:
25 Bottles of Wine 45 gp assorted kinds mostly elven
A small library of poetry, histories, and epic hero stories. 90 gp
Chest with a good lock 83 gp 
11 candles 1 sp


37 gp 11 sp 3 cp   2 10 gp gems




Appearance/Personality: Percival de Cluney is a tall well built young man in his late 20’s. He has long brown hair and wears a thin mustache and merest hint of a goatee. He has dark eyes and fair skin. He normally wears a heavy adamantine breastplate and wears a large thin sword of Elven design. The hilt is made to look like a snail while the blade is etched with images of instruments down its length. Along the fuller and back of the blade are numerous small holes through the metal. He wears a longbow in a quiver on his back. He is an earnest intelligent fellow, but his head is easily turned by a pretty girl or a hopeless cause. From a young age Percival has had a strong desire to prove himself and a predisposition toward foolishly heroic acts. He tends to gravitate toward hopeless causes or at least to support the underdog. Percival has never been particularly religious but has attended services for the Church of Lothian. His quests have sometimes involved the Order of Dayra and the followers of St. Gustav. More recently, he has been visiting the Temple of Asche. His friendship with Mand Scheben.

History/Background: Percival (Percy to his family) was born into a prosperous merchant family of Tarsis. They make and sell women’s undergarments. Between the family business and the name Percy, young de Cluney received more than his fair share of teasing from other children. He retreated into books about great heroes. The family’s money saw him well educated. The business took the family on frequent buying trips among the elves. Young Percival found these trips to be the best part of his childhood. He was highly enamored with all things elven. He learned to cook in the elaborate style favored by elves and speak their language. As he matured he underwent the grueling entrance examinations to study the Elven Arts of war and magic at an academy for Duskblades. He managed to get in and do well. He found these arts suited his personality and desire to be a hero perfectly. He spent his early years looking for causes to join in the Elven lands. One such quest was the successful recovery of the legendary elven magic sword Banshee’s Wail, which he carries to this day. It had been lost in an incursion of humanoids a century before. He was able to wrest it from a particularly nasty Bugbear warrior. Eventually, he followed rumors of the prizes to be won by Delvers in Ptolus. He is currently in Ptolus, a city he has come to love, with his adventuring companions. When not Delving, he spends his time inviting young ladies over to cook for them and to read elven poetry.

Contacts:

- Percival comes from a wealthy family of woman's lingerie dealers, which is something he tries not to bring up in conversation, although he enjoys the connections he has from this background. One such connection is with House Erthuo through Cordelia Erthuo (fermale human aristocrat 4), who tries to pass advice to Percival's artisan family because of her personal experiences with their clothing line. House Erthuo is a family of scholars that generally stay out of politics while researching all things elven, since their bloodline is a mixed one. Cordelia is a good source of both Ptolus family politics and elven history, and enjoys Percival's presence when House Erthuo holds a galla.

- Mand Scheben, (Human cleric 11) is a follower of Asche and a high-ranking member of that god's temple. He sees Percival as a good man, and since the duskblade has come so often to him for healing they have formed a trusting bond and Percival can count on a 10% discount for any healing from Mand. Mand is a possible candidate for the next seat in the City Council, and is in his late 30s with a winning smile that has made him the most popular priest of Asche in the city. His charm is only bolstered by his sincerity.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 16, 2007)

I kind of feel Team B needs someone with healing ability aside from Breeta - Verosh has potions to heal himself but that's not much good for helping others... I suppose we better just be careful... and lucky!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Team A has no healing ability at all  So, we will have to avoid getting hit!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Bedford, here are your character's contacts:

- Helling 'Hell' Manstriker (Half-Orc Fighter 10), is a retired fighter and now a trainer and promoter of gladiators that Skrymer had the pleasure (and sometimes unfortune) of working with throughout his gladiatorial career.  Ol' Hell had the ability to talk Skrymer into several fights that dealt with taking on multiple opponents at once, and there were times when the werebear was convinced that the other side was using poisons and other tactics to cheat.  Skrymer's complaints to Hell went on deaf ears, and he eventually cancelled his arrangements with the half-orc, but he is still friendly to the werebear and can sometimes be relied upon to know of recent events in Ptolus' criminal underground.

- Hennam (Female half-elf, Warrior 1/Druid 6), is a young woman that Skrymer once met while paying his respects for a fallen comrade in Ptolus' Necropolis.  She lives on Clasthamus Isle, which is one of the rare, uncorrupted places of peace and meditation that can still be found within this increasingly dangerous portion of the city.  Hennam is always eager for company that brings news of the rest of Ptolus, and her curious nature also means that she sometimes sees things in her portion of the city that can be valuable.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> How do you feel about the Leadership feat deuce? Maybe I could attract a medic-type cohort since my team doesn't have a healer. (although I've never taken the feat before, so I'm not sure how it technically works. Do I control the cohort, etc...)




You could go for that if you want immediate healing, although your cohort would be of lower level and limited healing ability compared to what your needs would be.  Also, since this adventure will take place in Ptolus there can be healing easily found in the city.  A magic item such as a _staff of healing_ might be more valuable for someone to have.

Scotley: Thanks!  I can't wait to see the final version.  Any contacts he would prefer?

OnlytheStrong: The way your teams side of this adventure will go, avoiding combat might be the best idea. 

Placing Skrymer in Group B and Percival in Group A.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I can more or less see us as a stealthy group that strikes hard and leaves quick, or maybe they don't ..........


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I can more or less see us as a stealthy group that strikes hard and leaves quick, or maybe they don't ..........




Maybe they stay, raid the fridge, and turn on the TV?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, that sounds MUCH better than all that fighting stuff. Besides, any conflict can be solved with either HALO or Madden!


----------



## Dekana (Nov 16, 2007)

Aye, I trust our DM will take the lack of heals into account. Forget about the cohort - unless someone else in the group wants to do it that is. I'm not really up to controlling 2 characters at once.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Scotley: Thanks!  I can't wait to see the final version.  Any contacts he would prefer?
> 
> Percival in Group A.




How about a good healer?   

The background I'm working on now involves his being a big fan of the elves, so something in that community might work well. He comes from a Merchant family (women's undergarments    ) so a commercial contact would make sense.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> How about a good healer?
> 
> The background I'm working on now involves his being a big fan of the elves, so something in that community might work well. He comes from a Merchant family (women's undergarments    ) so a commercial contact would make sense.




Contacts:

- Percival comes from a wealthy family of woman's lingerie dealers, which is something he tries not to bring up in conversation, although he enjoys the connections he has from this background.  One such connection is with House Erthuo through Cordelia Erthuo (fermale human aristocrat 4), who tries to pass advice to Percival's artisan family because of her personal experiences with their clothing line.  House Erthuo is a family of scholars that generally stay out of politics while researching all things elven, since their bloodline is a mixed one.  Cordelia is a good source of both Ptolus family politics and elven history, and enjoys Percival's presence when House Erthuo holds a galla.

- Mand Scheben, (Human cleric 11) is a follower of Asche and a high-ranking member of that god's temple.  He sees Percival as a good man, and since the duskblade has come so often to him for healing they have formed a trusting bond and Percival can count on a 10% discount for any healing from Mand.  Mand is a possible candidate for the next seat in the City Council, and is in his late 30s with a winning smile that has made him the most popular priest of Asche in the city.  His charm is only bolstered by his sincerity.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the contacts, thanks. I think they fit in nicely with his background. I have a 98% complete character now. I just need to spend the rest of his cash on healing potions and maybe a little more gear. Are we likely to do much riding? Would a horse be a good investment?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Let's just say I'd avoid the horse.  Still, I can't predict every scenario, so it may be useful.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 16, 2007)

Deuce, I'd definitely be on board for taking the Leadership feat, although it wouldn't give us a healer of our same level, it would be better than nothing. To that I'd like to add that I would love to use _Book of Exalted Deeds_ for the cohort, if you have the book.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, okay, so I've been mulling things over. What if I play an awakened "Monkey", they refer to it as Rhesus probably. But with HD advancement it can go from tiny to small. With a monkey you could have opposable thumbs, making thieving possible, as well as poking with sharp objects. I would say no racial HD, don't know what I should do about ability scores, but I'm looking at straight Rogue.

I actually have time to devote tonight, no distractions. Let me know what you think.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is what I was thinking for a cohort, a healer who was good friends with Morty's old mentor, who swore a vow to protect and serve Mortimus after Ulysses passed away.

[sblock=Leadership Cohort]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brother Jarnaso Glotterman
*Bearer of the Oath*
Male Human Monk 1st/ Healer 7th Level
NG follower of Pelor
Talks in Teal
Out of Character Gray

*Ability Scores*
Str 11 (+0)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 13 (+1)
Wis 20 (+5) [+2 level, +2 Vow of Poverty]
Cha 14 (+2)

*Statistics*
Hit Points: 58/58 [50 base, +8 Con]
Subdual Damage: 0
Init: +1 [+1 Dex]
BAB: +3 [+0 Monk, +3 Healer]
Grap: +3 [+3 class, +0 Str]
------------------------
Armor Class: 30, touch 19, flat footed 29 [+1 Dex, +5 Wis, +8 exalted, +3 natural, +3 deflection]
Fort: +10 [+7 base, +2 Con, +1 Resistance]
Ref: +6 [+4 class, +1 Dex, +1 Resistance]
Will: +13 [+7 class, +5 Wis, +1 Resitance]
------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. [30 ft. base; Light load, No armor]

*Attacks*
+8 melee, unarmed strike, 1d6, x2.
+3 melee, melee touch, by spell.
+4 ranged, ranged touch, by spell.

Medium-size, 5'9" tall, 140 lbs, 35 yrs old
Brown hair, Brown eyes, Tan skin

Speaks Common, Celestial

*Skills*
Concentration *+12* [11 ranks, +1 Con]
Diplomacy *+22* [10 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 perfection, +4 exalted]
Escape Artist *+6* [4 ranks, +2 Dex]
Heal *+12* [4 ranks, +5 Wis, +3 Skill Focus]
Knowledge (religion) *+6* [5 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen *+8* [3 ranks, +5 Wis]
Sense Motive *+16* [11 ranks, +5 Wis]
Spellcraft *+8* [7 ranks, +1 Int]
Spot *+8* [3 ranks, +5 Wis]
Tumble *+6* [4 ranks, +2 Dex]
_(24 pts Monk, 42 pts Healer)_

*Feats*
Sacred Vow [Level 1]
Vow of Poverty [Human Bonus]
Combat Expertise [Monk 1]
Vow of Nonviolence [Vow of Poverty 2]
Augment Healing [Level 3]
Skill Focus (Heal) [Healer 2]
Vow of Peace [Vow of Poverty 4]
Deflect Arrows [Level 6]
Vow of Obedience [Vow of Poverty 6]
Intuitive Attack [Vow of Poverty 8]

*Human Traits*
Medium-size
Speed 30 ft.
Bonus feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra at every level thereafter
Favored Class: Any

*Vow Abilities*
Exalted AC Bonus +8
Endure Elements
Exalted Strike +1 (magic)
Sustenance
Deflection +3
Resistance +1
Ability Score Enhancement (Wisdom +2)
Natural Armor +3
Mind Shielding
Nonlethal Saving Throw DC +4 vs. humanoids and monstrous humanoids
+4 perfection bonus on Will saves vs. compulsion
Calming Aura 20 ft. (DC 16)
Shatter Manufactured Weapons (DC 15)

*Class Abilities*
Unarmed Strike [Monk 1]
Flurry of Blows [Monk 1]
Stunning Fist (2/2, DC 23) [Monk 1]
Healing Hands [Healer 1]
Cleanse Paralysis (1/1) [Healer 3]
Cleanse Disease (1/1) [Healer 4]
Cleanse Fear (1/1) [Healer 5]
Cleanse Poison (1/1) [Healer 6]
Effortless Healing [Healer 7]

*Spells Per Day (6/6/6/5/4; CL 7th; DC 14 + spell level)*
_Spells taken from Healer list_

*Coins* 0 gp

*Equipment*
Quarterstaff
Monk's Robes
[sblock=Sources]*Complete Divine* Augment Healing (pg. 79)
*Book of Exalted Deeds* Intuitive Attack, Sacred Vow, Vow of Nonviolence, Vow of Obedience, Vow of Peace, Vow of Poverty
*Miniatures Handbook* Healer[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Nov 17, 2007)

Ethan, all your talk of awakened creatures gave me an idea for the next character I want to play. Something along the lines of an awakened shocker lizard (sorcerer) who speaks in Australian English (for reasons better left unsaid!). Too late for this adventure, but the little guy just has to be in my next one now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Farmboy: Alright, I'll just check over the character sheet.  Go for it while I go find a copy of Exalted Deeds.

ethandrew: Sounds good.  How about giving him a +4 dex, -4 str, -2 con, small size, no LA?

Dekana: It sounds nice, except your character needs to be able to use components and point as a wizard or sorcerer unless you are with a liberal DM.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 17, 2007)

*Luna Requiem*
*Female Wood Elf, Elf Paragon 1st, Martial Rogue 9th*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* Aldinach, Goddess of the Moons
*Height/Weight:* 5’ 5” / 152 lbs.
*Age:* 155
*Appearance:* Luna has short blonde hair and deep blue eyes.  She is tall for her kind and quite attractive too. Luna has a tattoo of Lunas on her back, half of the moon hidden by a milky white cloud and has the Praemal’s starscape in the background. 
"Luna speaks in deep sky blue"
OOC in olive drab

*Statistics*
Str: 22 +6 (+2 racial bonus, +2 from levels)
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 15 +2
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 15 +2
Cha: 14 +2

*Hit Points:* 80/80 [62 Base, 18  Con]
(1D8 Paragon level, 9D6 Rogue levels)

*Armor Class:* 22, touch 19, flat-footed 13 [10 base + 7 armor + 3 dex, +2 natural (amulet)]
*Armor Check Penalty:* -2
*Initiative:* +13 [+4 improved initiative, +4 lightning initiative, +2 quick reconnoiter +3 dex]
*BAB:* +6/+1
*Grapple:* +12
*Speed:* 30ft [30 base]

*Saves*

Fort: +6 [3 base + 2 Con + 1 cloak]
Reflex: +12 [8 base + 3 Dex + 1 cloak]
Will: +6 (+10 enchantments) [3 base + 2 Wis + 1 cloak + 4 against enchantment spells or effects]

*Attacks*

Melee Attack: Unarmed [Nonlethal] (+12/+7, 1D3+6)
[Atk: +6/+1, +6 Str] / [Dmg: +6 Str]
Melee Attack: Unarmed [Lethal] (+8/+3, 1D3+6)
[Atk: +6/+1, +6 Str, -4 Lethal Damage Penalty] / [Dmg: +6 Str]
Melee Attack: Masterwork Dagger (+13/+8), 1D4+6, range increment 20 ft., piercing or slashing)
[Atk: +6/+1, +6 Str, +1 Masterwork] / [Dmg: +6 Str] 
Additional +1 Atk & Dmg if target is within 30 ft. of Luna
Missile Attack: Magical Composite Longbow (+13/+8, 1D8+10, range increment 220 ft., piercing)
[Atk: +6/+1, +3 Dex, +2 Magic, +2 Greater Weapon Focus] / [Dmg: +6 Str, +2 Magic, +2 Specialized]
Additional +1 Atk & Dmg if target is within 30 ft. of Luna

*Languages:* 

Common
Draconic
Dwarvish
Elvish
Undercommon

*Skills*

Balance*ACP* *+16* [13 ranks + 3 Dex]
Climb*ACP* *+8* [2 ranks + 6 Str]
Disable Device *+16 (+18 w/Tools)* [13 ranks + 3 Int +2 Masterwork Thieves Tools]
Escape Artist*ACP* *+16* [13 ranks + 3 Dex]
Fate Weaving *+8* [6.5 ranks + 2 Wis] (Ptolus, pg. 112)
Hide*ACP* *+9* [6 ranks + 3 Dex]
Jump*ACP* *+6* [0 ranks + 6 Str]
Knowledge (Arcana)*CC* *+4* [1 ranks + 3 Int]
Listen: *+17* [13 ranks + 2 Wis, +2 Racial Bonus]
Move Silently*ACP* *+15* [7 ranks + 3 Dex, +5 Boots of Elvenkind] 
Open Lock *+16 (+18 w/Tools)* [13 ranks + 3 Dex, +2 Masterwork Thieves Tools]
Search *+15* [8 ranks + 3 Int, +4 Racial Bonus]
Spellcraft*CC* *+8 (+10 scrolls)* [5 ranks + 3 Int, +2 UMD synergy bonus to decipher spells on scrolls]
Spot *+15* [9 ranks + 2 Wis, +4 Racial Bonus]
Swim*DACP* *+7* [1 ranks + 6 Str]
Use Magic Device *+17* [13 ranks + 2 Cha, +2 Spellcraft Synergy]
Use Rope *+4* [1 ranks + 3 Dex]

*Skill Abbreviations*

ACP = Armor Check Penalty
CC= Cross Class Skill
DACP = Double Armor Check Penalty

*Feats*

Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword) [Racial bonus feat]
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier) [Racial bonus feat]
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow & Composite Longbow) [Racial bonus feat]
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Shortbow & Composite Shortbow) [Racial bonus feat]
Improved Initiative [1st Level]
Point Blank Shot [1st Level Martial Rogue] 
Quick Reconnoiter [3rd Level] (Complete Adventurer, pg. 112) 
Weapon Focus (Long Bow) [3rd Level Martial Rogue] 
Weapon Specialization (Long Bow) [5th Level Martial Rogue]
Lightning Initiative [6th Level] (Quintessential Fighter, pg. 39)
Far Shot [7th Level Martial Rogue]
Greater Weapon Focus (Long Bow) [9th Level]
Precise Shot [9th Level Martial Rogue]

*Abilities Granted*

 Luna gets a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
Luna may make one Spot check and one Listen check each round as a free action.
When Luna uses a projectile weapon, such as a bow, its range increment increases by one-half (multiply by 1-1/2). When she uses a thrown weapon, its range increment is doubled.
Luna can shoot or throw ranged weapons at an opponent engaged in melee without taking the standard –4 penalty on her attack roll.

*Racial Abilities*

Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +4 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
*Low-Light Vision:* Luna can see three times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*Weapon Proficiency:* Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks, +4 on Search, and Spot checks. When Luna merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

*Class Features*

*Trapfinding:* Only rogues can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. Luna can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. When Luna beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.
 *Spell Reflection:* (Complete Mage, pg. 35) Luna has the supernatural ability to reflect magical attacks back on their caster. If an enemy misses with a spell or spell-like ability aimed at Luna, she can use an immediate action to redirect the effect back at its originator. The spell or ability attacks the original caster (who makes a new attack roll using the same modifier as the original attack). If it hits, the caster is subject to the normal effect of the spell or ability. This effect only applies to spells and spell-like abilities that require an attack roll. Other spells and spell-like abilities that affect a target aren’t subject to this reflection. If a single spell or ability misses Luna more than once at the same time (such as scorching ray cast by a high level caster), she can redirect each portion of the spell that missed her. Luna can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 1+ her Dexterity modifier (4/Day). This ability replaces evasion and requires that Luna have one rank in the knowledge (arcana) skill. 
 *Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Luna can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She retains her Dexterity bonus to AC even if she is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, she still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.
 *Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Luna can no longer be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack Luna by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than Luna does.

*Basic Equipment*

Backpack, 2 lbs.  [1 gp, 8 sp]
Acid (flask) x5 [45 gp]
Antitoxin x2 [90 gp]
Crowbar, 5 lbs. [1 gp 8 sp]
Magnetic Compass, 1 lb. [405 gp]
Multiflask x3 [8gp 1sp]
Pocketwatch, 1 lb. [27 gp]
Signal Whistle [7sp, 2 cp]
Silk Rope - 50 ft., 5 lbs. [9 gp]
Sledge, 10 lbs [9 sp]
Small Steel Mirror, .5 lb. [9 gp]
Spellbook (Blank), 3 lbs. [14 gp, 5 sp]
Spell component pouch, 2 lbs. [4 gp, 5 sp]
Masterwork Thieves Tools, 2 lbs. [90 gp]
Trapfinder Ball x5 [22gp 5 sp]

Chest, 25 lbs.  [2 gp, 8 sp]
Cold Weather Outfit, 7 lbs. [7 gp, 2 sp]
Entertainer’s Outfit, 4 lbs. [2 gp, 7 sp]
Royal Outfit, 15 lbs. [180 gp]
Spellbook (Blank) x2, 6 lbs. [27 gp]
Spell component pouch x2, 4 lbs. [9 gp]

Identification Papers (citizen)
 
*Magical Equipment*

Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (+2 enhancement bonus to natural armor) [8,000 gp]
Boots of Elvenkind (+5 competence bonus on Move Silently checks) [2,500 gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1 (+1 to all saves), 1 lb. [1000gp]
Devlin’s Ring (when Luna pulls back on an empty bow of any kind, an arrow appears nocked and ready to fire bow, can produce more than one arrow in a round, arrow leaves no indication of what wounded its victim) [2,000 gp; Complete Book of Eldritch Might, pg. 169]
Ring of Sustenance (continually sustains Luna with life sustaining nourishment, refreshes her body and mind so that she only requires two hours of sleep) [2,500 gp]
Magical Composite Long Bow +2 w/Distance Special Ability (double bow’s range), 3 lbs. [18,975 gp]
Magical Elven Chain +2 w/ Minor Fortification (25% chance to negate critical hits and sneak attacks), 20 lbs. [13,150 gp]

*Coin* 

Copper: 8
Silver: 
Gold: 176
Platinum:

*Carrying Capacity*

Light load: 173 lbs.
Medium load: 346 lbs.
Heavy load: 520 lbs.
Weight of Gear: 55.5 lbs

*Background*
everything but this is done; will do later.


*Contacts*

*Thuela Nasarini* (halfling seer) is an old and seemingly fragile woman that lives in Oldtown, and claims to live off of fortune telling while also claiming to once have been a member of the Fate Weavers.  She normally has a couple of strong and not-too-bright toughs watching over her place and her well-decorated home, a situation that makes Luna naturally suspicious of the woman.  For a price, she taught Luna a bit about focusing the elf's own latent ability to see into the future.  Luna still visits on occasion when she has a vision that she has difficulty deciphering, but rumors of Thuela's involvement in criminal affairs has caused the relationship to be more distant than what it could be.

*Barrat Tilden* (half-elf rogue 7) is a senior member of the Longfinger's Guild and a source of information when it comes to the various crime organizations of Ptolus.  The man is usually upbeat and admires the current guildmaster, Hayman Knapp.  What Luna has also discovered is that Barrat is an Imperial agent working for the Imperial Eyes, the spies of the Empire.  He has been charged with helping Haymann keep the guild intact and running, as the Longfinger's Guild specializes in non-violent crime and avoids slavery and drug-running.  If the guild was ever to fall, crime in Ptolus would likely become more violent because of the less moral crime organizations filling in the void.  As Luna has not revealed Barrat's dual nature to anyone the two have created a friendship based on trust.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, Percival is ready for DM approval. Since no one else has taken it I'd like to use Teal for quotes.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Crossing fingers Luna is Team B...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 17, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Crossing fingers Luna is Team B...



Why is that? Having boned up on thread history, it looks to me like Team B are the anti-heroes. I'd rather be playing one of the good guys.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Team A is actually more of the lawful neutral types.  Not bad guys, but not the goodest of the good.  I'm leaning on moving Luna to Team A since I'd like to get them started soon, but I'm still undecided.  Any contact preferences for Luna?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Huh? Anti-heroes? Far from it. Several of us are Chaotic Good... Verosh is going to be fighting the good fight! I got the impression that Team A were verging on being anti-heroic as most of them are Lawful Neutral... following orders and all that jazz.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Where can I find the elf paragon class and wood elf race?  I'm still looking around through my books for those.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

[sblock]=deuce traveler]Elf Paragon - Unearthed Arcana
Wood Elf - Monster Manual... but are there wood elves in Ptolus?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the assist, and Ptolus has just about everything since it is a kitchen sink sort of campaign so I would allow a wood elf.  

Frukathka, I noticed that your rogue has a lot of feats.  Is that something that a martial rogue gets instead of a normal rogue and where can I find the rules for that?

Scotley: Percival is good to go.

Farmboy: I'm still mulling over the cohort thing...


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 17, 2007)

Deuce: Well I appreciate you even considering it, I designed Jarnaso Glotterman to fit the much-needed role of healer in the party without him taking any limelight away from the other party members (hence Vow of Nonviolence and Vow of Peace; he won't even be damaging enemies, and Vow of Poverty so there isn't any reason for him to be taking others' share of treasure).

Also, the Martial Rogue is from _Unearthed Arcana_ (pg. 58) and basically gets Fighter Bonus Feats instead of Sneak Attack.

As for this "Team A = teh antiheroes" stuff, I would definitely not describe Morty as anything of the sort. Stupid alignment system...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Farmboy: I will allow you to take that feat and have him as a group healer, but please keep in mind that he is an NPC and therefore controlled by me and not by you.  On the other hand, there is a chance that he could also get killed in the heat of battle, which would mean that you in a sense lose a feat since this is a one-shot adventure.  It might be better if I just promise to give each group a wand of cure moderate wounds or a staff of healing that they can use on one another.  My villians tend to have this strategy (warning, cute strip but profanity is used): http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2007/09/21


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Both teams are heroes - just good-natured rivals!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 17, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> A normal +2 dragon pistol would cost 8,550gp. Looking at the DMG, it looks like the infinite ammunition ability is something between a +2 to +3 enhancement.  Alternately, you can keep the +1 and have infinite bullets, but be able to generate special ammunition of your choice twice a day for the same price.




Hi Deuce.
I cannot find the +2/+3 enhancement for unlimited ammo in the DMG. Which page is it on? 
I noticed that Luna has some ring that gives her infinite ammo for only 2000gp. Could that work on the deva gun also (there is no extra game advantage between the bow & the gun other than appearances)?
How much of a discount could I get for the gun if it didn't have the twice a day special ammo?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

I have yet to see an infinite ammunition enhancement for a firearm, except what Ptolus has for the demon gun.  The demon gun as written is basically a +1 magical gun with unlimited ammunition and costs more than 24,000 gp.  A +1 dragon pistol would cost a bit more than 2,000gp, so I would guess that the unlimited ammunition enhancement would cost somewhere in the ballpark of 20,000gp.  The ring that Luna has creates only arrows from what I understand, while the demon pistol would be able to fire a magical round as fast as your character can pull the trigger, for quite a bit more punch (1d12+1 points of damage a shot), and from the description your magical rounds can harm incorporeal creatures.  The rapid fire option that allows a firearm to have six shots instead of 1 is a +2 enhancement for cost purposes, but does not necessarily mean that the weapon has to be magical.  A +1 rapid fire dragon pistol would cost more than 18,000gp.  However, a quick loading enhancement for a crossbow is only a +1 enhancement, but still requires a move action to reload and gives the crossbow 100 rounds of ammunition.  I think this is a case of there being too many source books out there, and I can't claim that any of this is fair, but at the same time I am reluctant to go outside the rules and come up with another gun that can fire an infinite amount of times as firearms are big among both PCs and existing NPCs and if I allow for a change we'll be here forever making modifications.

Lorthanoth: True, but one team are a bunch of foreigners in Ptolus, with loyalty to the Imperial government in Tarsis, and so suspect. 

Bedford: I'm going to throw in a house rule that I believe is supported by DnD rules, but heck if I can find them.  Anywho, lycanthropes can be harmed by magical weapons as well as silver, but damage by silver weapons cannot be regenerated.  Damage from silver weapons can heal at a rate of 1hp a day, however, or be magically healed.  This makes a silver longsword +1 different from a silver longsword or longsword +1.

Frukathka: I don't have the complete book of Eldritch Might.  Does Devlin's Ring create magical or non-magical items?  Also, for your weapons and armor it looks like you paid for the enhancements, but not for the items and upgrading them to masterwork.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Is that picture of Luna from Battlestar Gallactica or a different entertainer?  This is how we stand.  Getting very close to start.  

Group A (Have not decided on a group name):
Dekana playing Kaeso Drionus, Kaeso Drionus, LN Male Human, 10th level Fighter (checked and good to go)

Farmboy playing Mortimus "Morty" Price, the TN Male Human Conjurer 3rd/ Master Specialist 2nd/ Malconvoker 5th Level (checked and good to go)

OnlytheStrong playing Tagret Artalen, the LN Human Monk 10 (Arena Fighter) (Checked and good to go)

Wysiwyg playing Kareus d’Leonne, the NG Male Human, Rogue 8th / Fighter 2nd (checked and good to go)

Scotley playing Percival de Cluney, Male Human Duskblade 10th lvl (good to go)

Frukathka playing Luna Requiem, Female Wood Elf, Elf Paragon 1st, Martial Rogue 9th (Needs to check item costs, and I owe 2 contacts)

Group B (Have not decided on a group name):
Ilium playing Kantris, Arcane Caster with levels in Initiate of the Seven Veils (good to go)

Lorthanoth playing Verosh "the Foolish", son of Kala, Male CG Litorian Swashbuckler 3/Rogue 2/Fighter 4 (good to go)

Tailspinner playing Breeta Wolfswift, Female LG Human Paladin 7 / Knight of the Pale 3 (I owe one contact)

Tychus playing Glau Ironbelly, Male Grailwarden Dwarf Bard 10 (checked, good to go)

Bedford playing Skrymer, the definition of tank, Male Human, werebear 1+2LA, barbarian 1, fighter 2, warshaper 4 (good to go)

Ethandrew: Rogue (pondering character)


----------



## Dekana (Nov 17, 2007)

> Is that picture of Luna from Battlestar Gallactica or a different entertainer?



I was wondering about that for a second as well. I think it looks more like the actress in Legally Blonde, instead of Starbuck from BSG.


----------



## bedford (Nov 17, 2007)

hm i don't think lycanthropes usualy have a regeneration ability. the the warshaper fast healing class ability would still work against silver weapon wounds wouldn't it?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

It's Reese Witherspoon, indeed the actress from Legally Blonde...  mmm Reese... ahem...

I hereby submit the following suggestions for the noble fellows of Team B aka "Ptolus natives" to peruse:

The Harriers

Order of the Undaunted

The Undaunted

The Seekers

The Company of the Bear (for obvious reasons)

The Oddfellows

The Darkbane Band

... and more to follow... unless I am stopped! Bwa-ha-ha!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Bedford: Actually, I've just now reread the Morphic Healing ability and I'm wondering what WoTC was thinking.  Am I reading this right in that you regenerate 2 hit points a round, and able to heal up to 10 if your character concentrates?


----------



## bedford (Nov 17, 2007)

yes that is the best feature of the warshaper class.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

Bedford: I'd like to change that to either: 

A.) an additional DR 2/Silver that will stack or...
B.) to allow you to have it, but say that silver weapons will not allow regeneration, unique to a warshaper lycanthrope.

Sorry.  I know I've been a pain in limiting your character's power.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry to don my DMing cap... but a Werebear with 1 class level is already a 10th level character viz. 1 class level +6 racial HD (bear form) +3 level adjustment.

If bedford were to only take one level in a character class, I believe the character would be balanced. A PC's ECL (Equivalent Character Level) is the sum of their racial HD, class levels and Level Adjustment. The confusion seems to have arisen in not taking into account the fact that the bear HD are always used and count as 'levels'. See the standard werebear here which uses a human warrior as the base: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/lycanthrope.htm#werebear 

If Bedford where to take 1st level in a character class instead of warrior and add the werebear racial adjustments, then add the bear hit dice, you'd be good to go by the RAW.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm open to suggestions.  I want Bedford to be able to play the character he wants to play, but I also don't want to see a character too powerful for this adventure and for his fellow player characters.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 17, 2007)

Lorthanoth appears to be right from what I see. I am not a DM, and honestly never want to be one. Just going from what I see, it would give him almost the same stats as the rest of us. His hit points would be around....70? Not too far off from my monks.


**edit**

Page 172 of the DM's Guide:  "Add a monster's level adjustment to it's Hit Dice and class levels to get the creature's effective character level, or ECL."  

Page 173 gives an example of a bugbear: 3 hit dice + 1 level adjustment +1 level of rogue= ECL of 5


----------



## bedford (Nov 17, 2007)

I created him using the rules given to me by deuce traveler. +2 la and one level of bear, this werebear has 10 points less in strength and and, 2 points less in wis than the 6 hd one would have.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

That's cool; I was putting my two cents in, offering the RAW version, but if you guys have worked out soemthing that is fair and fun, then that's the whole spirit of the game right there!    But if it's still a bit of an impasse, then it's easy enough to create a 1st level human PC and then whack on the bear HD from the stat block.

Now where did I put my player hat? Ah there it is, right next to my rules lawyer mortar board...  

EDIT: Nope, not trying to be ornery, just helpful - the problem with just text, of course; we miss all the tone of voice etc. Just imagine me as a rather hesitant Hugh Grant (complete with glasses and floppy hair) and you'll see how unthreatening I am!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sure neither Lorthanoth or I are trying to start a fight here. I know I'm not. I'm ready for the game to start and do want everyone to be on a half-way level playing field. My last post have the actual page numbers and examples of everything. Sorry


----------



## bedford (Nov 17, 2007)

yes and I used both the lycantrope+2 la and the 1 hd bear level that i was suposed to so I don't see what your problem with my build is. and the hitpoints is about the same as a barbarian of level 10 with similar gear.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 17, 2007)

Unless I'm wrong the HD for a werebear is 6, with a +3 (per the book) LA, so right there you are at level 9. Your hit points are fine even though you don't have all your levels in Barbarian. It's not my final say, but if you keep it the way you are, we (and the bad guys) will have to have like 6 more people just to combat you.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh dear! I didn't mean to antagonise anyone - sorry to offend. Deuce Traveler should of course be the ultimate arbiter of what he'll allow.

Apologies if you've felt antagonized, bedford, that was not my intention.  :\


----------



## bedford (Nov 17, 2007)

no problem Lorthanoth.


OnlytheStrong. yes if i was to use the mm version of werebear it would be 6+3 but this is a weaker version as I stated above.



Deuce traveller. 
alternative b sounds good. 

B.) to allow you to have it, but say that silver weapons will not allow regeneration, unique to a warshaper lycanthrope.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 17, 2007)

As I stated earlier, I did not intend to start a fight or to argue with anyone. I meant no disrespect either. I did intend to help Deuce decide on what to do. But that's it. It honestly has very little to do with me until our groups encounter each other. I may have to run, but thank god I can outrun you lol.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I noticed that your rogue has a lot of feats.  Is that something that a martial rogue gets instead of a normal rogue and where can I find the rules for that?



Yes. In exchange for Sneak Attack, a martial rogue gains bonus feats. See Unearthed Arcana, pg. 58. Also available for viewing here.




			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Frukathka: I don't have the complete book of Eldritch Might.  Does Devlin's Ring create magical or non-magical items?  Also, for your weapons and armor it looks like you paid for the enhancements, but not for the items and upgrading them to masterwork.



Here are the full entries for the spell & the magic item:

[sblock=Devlin's Barb Spell]*Devlin's Barb*
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Asn 1, Sor/Wiz 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Effect:* One arrow, bolt, bullet or sling stone
*Duration:* One minute/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You create an arrow, bolt, bullet or sling stone (with no magical or masterwork properties). The created object disappears when the duration ends. Assassins use this spell even when ammunition is plentiful, because it leaves no trace of the weapon that caused the wound.[/sblock]
[sblock=Devlin's Ring Magic Item]*Devlin's Ring*
If you wear this ring and pull back on an empty bow of any kind, an arrow appears, nocked and ready to fire. Should you fire the arrow, it inflicts damage and acts in all ways as a normal arrow. If you don't fire the arrow, it fades after 1 round. You can use this ring to produce more than one arrow in a round if you have multiple attacks.

Faint conjuration; caster level 1st, Forge Ring, _Devlin's barb_; Price 2,000 gp.[/sblock]
That should clarify. Also I did pay for the masterwork feature for my dagger and bow (just forgot to include total cost in my post; will update that in a moment), elven chain is already masterwork (therefore incorporated into the cost).




			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Any contact preferences for Luna?



One preference. I'd like her to have a seer (not necessarily a spellcaster) as a contact. The seer is also the person that taught Luna how to unlock her ability to divine future events with the Fate Weaving skill. The other can be whatever you want it to be.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Deuce, would my small monkey have the standard bonuses to those certain monkey skills?

As per SRD: "Monkeys have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb checks."

Edit: Oh, and I was thinking about having a Cohort, nothing special, I'd keep him out of combat for the most part. But what I envision is a performing monkey, complete with lease and everything, with a supervisor (who would end up being his cohort). This is the monkey's way of hiding the fact that he's sentient. Out of combat, I want the cohort to be mute, maybe even blind. In combat I want him to be a non-participant unless someone goes after him or people gang up on the monkey. Does this make sense?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

It does make sense, but I'm leaning towards nipping this cohort stuff in the bud.  It would be too much work on my part to also NPC cohorts, and I'm also concerned about accusations of me not roleplaying a cohort effectively.  If I move a cohort into an area that he would think was safe only to have him get fried by a fireball on the next round  there is going to be a very upset player.  To avoid that criticism, I'd rather the party be encompassed of just the PCs and not have any other tag alongs.  I'd rather you just pick a teammate you get along with and say that he's your handler while out in public to avoid scrutiny.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

bedford said:
			
		

> Deuce traveller.
> alternative b sounds good.
> 
> B.) to allow you to have it, but say that silver weapons will not allow regeneration, unique to a warshaper lycanthrope.




Ok, thanks!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

If it's okay with Deuce, you could incorporate your monkey into my character. I'm not sure how, but it would definetly be amusing for a monk to have a sentient monkey.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Deuce, would my small monkey have the standard bonuses to those certain monkey skills?
> 
> As per SRD: "Monkeys have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb checks."




Yes, this makes sense and is not unbalancing.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It does make sense, but I'm leaning towards nipping this cohort stuff in the bud.  It would be too much work on my part to also NPC cohorts, and I'm also concerned about accusations of me not roleplaying a cohort effectively.  If I move a cohort into an area that he would think was safe only to have him get fried by a fireball on the next round  there is going to be a very upset player.  To avoid that criticism, I'd rather the party be encompassed of just the PCs and not have any other tag alongs.  I'd rather you just pick a teammate you get along with and say that he's your handler while out in public to avoid scrutiny.




This makes sense, and less work on my part. I am done save for equipment. Are we doing standard 10th level starting gold?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This makes sense, and less work on my part. I am done save for equipment. Are we doing standard 10th level starting gold?




Yes, we are.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

And Skill Tricks are okay?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 18, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> ...I suppose it could be a sorcerer... maybe with a human familiar that pretends you are the familiar... I did that once with a pseudo-dragon and picked a hobo for my familiar. The fun part was making him disappear and reappear.
> 
> ...A sorcerer or wizard needs components and to be able to move their bodies and hands in certain manners. A warlock might work, as well as a psionic character.
> 
> [in regard to a shocker lizard sorcerer]Dekana: It sounds nice, except your character needs to be able to use components and point as a wizard or sorcerer unless you are with a liberal DM.



I'm curious how you managed your pseudodragon sorcerer with the components and pointing. Is there something in the RAW that allows for a character like that, or did you end up having to house-rule it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Tailspinner, here is the second contact for Breeta:

- Urlenius, Star of Navashtrom (Male ogre-mage cleric 3/fighter 1) is a priest of Navashtrom, god of good, protection, and strength.  He is also a member of the Brotherhood of Redemption and was a former subject of its techniques, so he therefore is a resource when it comes to creatures that are being 'rehabilitated'.  The half-ogre is polite, but blunt as he finds human society as confusing.  To friends he can be boisterous, egotistical, and a bit of a show-off as he loves telling tales and getting attention.  He is quite liberal when it comes to spending money for people he hardly knows when he visits a tavern, a habit that Breeta sometimes goes too far as she tries to avoid people taking advantage of Urlenius' generosity.

Frukathka, these are Luna's contacts:

- Thuela Nasarini (halfling seer) is an old and seemingly fragile woman that lives in Oldtown, and claims to live off of fortune telling while also claiming to once have been a member of the Fate Weavers.  She normally has a couple of strong and not-too-bright toughs watching over her place and her well-decorated home, a situation that makes Luna naturally suspicious of the woman.  For a price, she taught Luna a bit about focusing the elf's own latent ability to see into the future.  Luna still visits on occasion when she has a vision that she has difficulty deciphering, but rumors of Thuela's involvement in criminal affairs has caused the relationship to be more distant than what it could be.

- Barrat Tilden (half-elf rogue 7) is a senior member of the Longfinger's Guild and a source of information when it comes to the various crime organizations of Ptolus.  The man is usually upbeat and admires the current guildmaster, Hayman Knapp.  What Luna has also discovered is that Barrat is an Imperial agent working for the Imperial Eyes, the spies of the Empire.  He has been charged with helping Haymann keep the guild intact and running, as the Longfinger's Guild specializes in non-violent crime and avoids slavery and drug-running.  If the guild was ever to fall, crime in Ptolus would likely become more violent because of the less moral crime organizations filling in the void.  As Luna has not revealed Barrat's dual nature to anyone the two have created a friendship based on trust.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> And Skill Tricks are okay?




Yes, another character has a couple.

Dekana: Well, a pseudodragon does have hands from what I remember, and he did carry a satchel for equipment and components, and I was playing with a DM who appreciated a coolness factor over rules.  Too bad he was a bad DM... the kind that created NPCs that hung out with the party and were way better than the party members and could take on BBEGs single-handedly... that kind of DM.  My pseudodragon got one session in before I decided to find greener pastures.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright, finally, monkey rogue is done. My wife named him, the rest I did myself... I'll fill in the background and everything else soon.

[sblock=Bobbaros the Amazing Dancing Chimp]

Male Monkey Rogue 10
Alignment: N

Abilities: (29)
STR - 9 (12 - 4 Racial + 1 LA)
DEX - 26 (18 Points + 4 Racial + 4 Gloves of Dexterity)
CON - 14 (15 Points - 2 Racial + 1 LA)
INT - 16 
WIS - 10
CHA -12

HP: 62
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +8

AC: 22 (+5 Armor +6 Dex +1 Size)
(Ring of Four Winds 4 times a day, immediate action to grant +2 deflection bonus to AC)

DR: 1/- (Usable 10/day)

Saves:
Fort: 6
Reflex: 16
Will: 4

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +7/+16/+2

Weapons:
+1 Blurstrike Sickle +18/+13 1d6+1 x2

Blurstrike: MIC 29; 10/day as an immediate action, weapon becomes blurred and opponent is considered flat-footed for the first attack.

Class Abilities:
-Sneak Attack 5d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Trap Sense +3
-Uncanny Dodge
-Improved Uncanny Dodge
-Opportunist

Racial Abilities:
-4 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con
Monkeys have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb checks.
Low-Light Vision
Languages:
Common
Sylvan
Elven
Monkey

Skills:
Balance - 18 (0 ranks + 8 Dex + 8 Racial + 2 Synergy)
Climb - 28 (12 Ranks + 8 Dex + 8 Racial)
Disable Device - 18 (13 Ranks + 3 Int + 2 Thieves' Tools)
Escape Artist - 20 (12 Ranks + 8 Dex)
Gather Information - 3 (0 Ranks + 1 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Hide - 30 (13 Ranks + 5 Cloak + 8 Dex + 4 Size)
Knowledge Local - 15 (12 Rank + 3 Int)
Listen - 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Wis)
Move Silently - 26 (13 Ranks + 5 Cloak + 8 Dex)
Open Lock - 28 (13 Ranks + 5 Lockpicking Ring + 2 Thieves' Tools + 8 Dex)
Search - 16 (13 Ranks + 3 Int)
Sleight of Hand - 21 (13 Ranks + 8 Dex)
Spot - 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Wis)
Tumble - 21 (13 Ranks + 8 Dex)

Feats:
1st- Weapon Finesse
3rd- Weapon Focus (Sickle)
6th- Lucky Fingers (SC) : Reroll Disable Device, Open Lock, or Sleight of Hand
9th- Disembowling Strike (CS) : Trade 4d6 Sneak Attack for 1d4 Con damage

Skill Trick:
-Acrobatic Backstab
-Walk The Walls

Equipment:
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt 2.100
+1 Blurstrike Sickle 18.300
Lockpicking Ring (MIC pg. 114) 3.500
Ring of Four Winds (MIC pg. 124) 2.000
Gloves of Dexterity +4 16.000
Cloak of Elvenkind (Mix of the Cloak and Boots) 3.750
Vest of Resistance +1 1.000
Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) x2 800
Iron Ward Diamond (MIC pg. 26) 500
Wand of CLW 750
MW Thieves' Tools 100

Total Spent 48.806
Gold Left 194

Physical Appearance: 

Background: [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome! A monkey with Mithril armor!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

A monkey with mithral armor and a vest over top of it, so then it looks like a plain ol' dancing monkey. I love the concept.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Bobbaros' contacts:

- Nord Steelgrim (dwarf expert 7) is the Minister of Public Works in Ptolus and is in charge of maintaining the upkeep of the older important structures such as bridges while also looking to develop new projects for Ptolus' development.  He can be friendly, but the stress of the job sometimes causes him to be moody instead.  Nord and Bobbaros have a solid working relationship, as he sometimes send his friend to check on the structural integrity of acqueducts and bridges when it is difficult for a man to reach those locations.  Nord is a good source of information when it comes to the city's ministers and the allocation of funds.

- Tamora Rigan (femal human aristocrat 11) runs the Rogue Moon Trading Company over in South Market, and used to hire Bobbaros in his younger days as a courier and to test the company's security.  Now the rogue has moved into a more dangerous, but better paying career as a professional adventurer although he still comes by and visits his old friend, Tamora, from time to time.  The Rogue Moon Trading Company deals with the buying and selling of commodities, and is a good source of information when it comes to the trends in trade.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice. Bobbaros likes. It pays to have friends in different places.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Despite myself, I like Bobbaros a lot. Kudos to the simian. Is he actually a chimp, or is he a monkey? Just curious - chimps are funnier


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Chimp. I couldn't in my right mind create a Rhesus or similar race into a small character, ergo my chimpanzee. To most, he will be a simple dancing Monkey, a street performer by trade. To few, he will be a deadly force, able to scale anything and attack with ferocity. He's also a sneaky little bugger.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Hehe, cool. 

That sickle attack is just nasty. :/ Ouch.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 18, 2007)

*Final ammendments*

I've decided to change my weapon choice before play.
My contact Marcad Shever will be used for a 5% discount on wonderous magical items instead of magical weapons.
I will use a flaming composite longbow +1 (+2 str) instead.
With the spare cash I will get gloves of dexterity +4, and the whatsitcalled ammo ring.

For practically the same price the differences are quite astounding:
1. AC improved  by 2
2. Initiative improved  by 2
3. Reflex improved  by 2
4. Melee & range attack bonuses improved  by 2
5. Bow damage is 1d8+1d6 +3 (gun damage was 1d12+1). Range also changed from 50' to 100'
6. All dex skills improved  by 2

All changes have been posted on my PC (entry number 94).


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

As the Joker might say, "I gotta get me some of those wonderful toys!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, the demon gun would have been cool but money-wise I can't fault you for that decision.  Good job!

If anyone has any other last minute changes, make them soon as I'm about to start this thing up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Group B starts here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=212168

Posts will go daily, from Monday through Friday.

Group A, standby...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

We still don't have a name.. 

I like The Harriers or Darkbane Band myself...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, now you know why I gave the litoran three contacts...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't even notice I had one more...    SNIFF.. I'll miss you Kaira...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, I hope you get those murdering b--tards who did that...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Stan: "They killed Kaira!"

Kyle: "You b**tards!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Group A starts here, and a few game hours earlier than Group B: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=212171

Posts will go daily, from Monday through Friday.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

You are so evil. In a good way.

I suspected but... not like this... yowzer.

Amazing openers; probably the best I've seen in a PbP.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks you, and be glad your in Group B.    Just out of curiosity, what did you expect?  You may want to put it in an SBLOCK or wait until all the players get to read the intro.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow that was... about as far from anything I had expected as is possible, lol. I love it though!

[sblock]And it makes me really glad I didn't take a good alignment. I'm sure Kaeso will be able to get over the whole "butchering innocents" thing soon enough".   [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Dekana!  Looks like Group A is going to have to come to a consensus.  Flee or surrender?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm resisting the urge to have Verosh shout "Avengers Assemble!"   

[sblock=Deuce Traveler]When it was revealed they were all killed, I thought "Ah, maybe.. we're going to be competing with the offical investigators..." and then part of me thought "No way, no way... what if the other guys did it?" But I dismissed it....  great stuff[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh man I wish Bobbo was in group A. A bloodstained, evil chimp would just be too much.
Is reading the other team's IC thread discouraged? Just how much in opposition are we?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

I read the other thread but I won't let it influence my playing of Verosh.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> Oh man I wish Bobbo was in group A. A bloodstained, evil chimp would just be too much.
> Is reading the other team's IC thread discouraged? Just how much in opposition are we?




I don't mind you reading each other's ICs since I can influence the game so that you don't meet until I want you to.  You start off in opposition to one another, but there is a lot of room for the two teams to work together.  Group A is trying to figure out what happened to themselves (going to be hard to do from prison, but I have a plan for that too) while Group B is interested in that, also, but that doesn't turn out to be their primary objective.  If the adventure goes as planned, then both groups will have their hands full trying to stop the main villians' plans from coming to fruition.  A little less than 6 game days left to solve the mistery.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Ilium, I was wondering if your character had a familiar? and if not, if Bobbaros could appear to be such while in public.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

If I die, cry over me okay? lol


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Oops... I should have mentioned that I'll roll for both the PCs and NPCs.  Is Tagret fleeing too, or just making a trip attempt to buy time for Kareus?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a trip. All he is trying to do is slow them down enough for him to get past them.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

And you seemed like such a nice friendly DM when we were generating characters.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> And you seemed like such a nice friendly DM when we were generating characters.




Well... I had to draw the players in...


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll scrap the cohort if you'd rather not have it, the going will just be tough .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

Scrap the cohort, as I'm really worried about his ability to survive.  I'm going to give each group a free magic item that you can use for healing.  Probably a staff of healing or wand of cure serious wounds.  Something that at least the rogues can use.  I take it Morty is going to move to flee, even if the rest of the party surrenders?


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 18, 2007)

That would definitely be his natural reaction, and there are two others attempting the same thing.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 19, 2007)

Are we going to hold a vote or something to determine if we're surrendering or attempting escape?


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2007)

*Vote?*



			
				farmboymdp said:
			
		

> Are we going to hold a vote or something to determine if we're surrendering or attempting escape?




Sure. As we are being surrounded by 10 charging guards, we move into a group huddle. "Ehem, ehem. Those in favour of fleeing please raise your right hand...."

I think not.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

lol well......I think/hope at least one of us gets away, just in case something goes alittle bit "different" than planned. That's why Kered is going to assist in an escape. He really doesn't plan on attempting to get away himself. I just figure that someone should be on the outside.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got back in town... catching up now.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

I know Luna doesn't want to fight...but we may have to. I think we will have to make an effort to not kill at least one. Maybe the captain.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2007)

As a passive observer, you guys have a shot at proving your innocence, but kill a guard or ten...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

It's the captain that knows what is going on. AND they already said they were charging us. That's why I said to keep the Captain alive. I may have my monk KO him lol.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2007)

I really don't know why we're having a 12 hour debate over a 6 sec round. Surely this should be left to individual PC instincts.
Kareus is making a run for it (even all the inter-game speeches made are irrellavant since they are  made without the knowledge of the other PCs).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmm... I may have to create a third thread just for Morty and Kareus at this rate.  Group A splitting up was unexpected, but seeing the unplanned unfold is part of the fun of DMing.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2007)

As per naming Group B, we consist of Two Humans (Male and Female), One Male Dwarf, and a "Lion", "Bear", and "Monkey", ergo I think our name should include Menagerie in some fashion. Or circus, since you routinely find all those in one. I would figure our sextet would be quite famous around Ptolus just for our diversity alone.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

Menagerie doesn't sound all that heroic... but I agree it should reflect the diversity of the group...  Maybe our enemies mockingly call us "The Circus" or "The Freak Show"?

How about...

The Company of the Three Rings?  (relating to an earlier adventure... and our nickname is The Three Ring Circus)

The Misfits?


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 19, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I may have to create a third thread just for Morty and Kareus at this rate.  Group A splitting up was unexpected, but seeing the unplanned unfold is part of the fun of DMing.





Morty's only readied an action so far, _in case_ the group as a whole does try to get away. He'll surrender under Luna's word, I wasn't trying to start a big debate or anything.

EDIT: Deuce, can we alter the past a little to reflect this?


----------



## Ilium (Nov 19, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Ilium, I was wondering if your character had a familiar? and if not, if Bobbaros could appear to be such while in public.




Kantris does have a familiar (an as-yet-unnamed weasel) but there's no reason you couldn't pretend to be my familiar as well.  Anybody well-informed enough to realize wizards don't generally have two familiars will also realize a chimp is probably not a real familiar anyway.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the "three ring circus" idea.  I have a couple grand left in my starting fund.  Maybe I'll invest in an actual ring of some kind that we acquired on that adventure... Hmm...


----------



## Ilium (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to be triple-posting but I'm catching up from the week-end.

Deuce: I have read through the Ptolus players' guide but that's about all I know of the setting.  I get the impression that Raise Dead and similar spells should be available to high-level adventurers like our victims.  Is that a reasonable assumption?  I realize they're all dead, but if they're so beloved (and probably rich) is it reasonable to ask why someone hasn't tried to raise/resurrect their Cleric?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

That's a good idea! That would be fun. (the ring idea, not the raising people from the dead idea).

Maybe the ritualistic manner in which they were killed prevents resurrection?

Hmm.. must mention Verosh's tattoos at some point in the ic thread...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

Ilium, Lorthanoth is right that the way that they were killed and then mutilated makes it much more difficult for them to be raised.  Even if they can be the funds that would need to be gathered for such a thing will beyond the scope of just six days of this game time.

Farmboy: Sure, I'll edit the original post to show Morty with the party.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2007)

I was curious to see what was taken from my monk. I'm pretty sure his dagger would be taken, but I don't know what else they would take.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 20, 2007)

Ah it doesn't matter what they take, you've always got your fists!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks kinda what I'm thinking. They would basically have to strip me naked and chain me to a wall to make me not dangerous lol. I hope they left my vanishing cloak on!


----------



## Tychus (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there a Rogues' Gallery thread for our characters?

I updated my character sheet, adding my second 4th level spell (Break Enchantment).  Also changed colors, since Dark Red is in use.

Lorthanoth - you mentioned upthread that Group B is light on healing.  Glau can heal quite a bit outside of combat with his wands, belt, and spells, but he'll only do combat healing if someone is in imminent danger of dying.  My suggestion is that everyone buy a healing belt - it's one of the best healing items available.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 20, 2007)

Tychus said:
			
		

> Is there a Rogues' Gallery thread for our characters?
> 
> I updated my character sheet, adding my second 4th level spell (Break Enchantment).  Also changed colors, since Dark Red is in use.
> 
> Lorthanoth - you mentioned upthread that Group B is light on healing.  Glau can heal quite a bit outside of combat with his wands, belt, and spells, but he'll only do combat healing if someone is in imminent danger of dying.  My suggestion is that everyone buy a healing belt - it's one of the best healing items available.



 I'm unfamiliar with that gadget.  What's the cost/effect?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2007)

It's 750gp as far as I can remember, out of the MIC. Three charges a day, one charge heals 2d8, 2 charges deal 3d8, and 3 charges deal 4d8. Standard action activation.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, and +2 to Heal skill.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 20, 2007)

That's pretty sweet.  I've heard people refer to this thing as broken/overpowered.  Deuce, are you OK with us buying them?  It actually doesn't seem that out of line to me (three weakened CMW a day for a 10th-level character).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

If people want, I could create a rogue's gallery.  I copied each of your character sheets to a text file, so my notes are fine. 

Ilium, if you guys want some of those instead of a wand of cure serious wounds or staff of healing, let me know.  I plan to have Yarek reward you with such an item.

By the way, I have a new link just for Kareus and his new solo adventure away from Group A: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=212373

And Group A is going to hate me...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2007)

Why do I feel like this is a game called Final Fantasy VI and I'm playing Terra and the Slave Crown has just been lifted from my head?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 21, 2007)

Deuce?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn!  Found out.  By the way, the prison if very much like this in the Ptolus book in case anyone is wondering.  I had imagined a different scenario, but when I read about who ran the Ptolus Prison and the people he was closely allied with, this part ran itself.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

I did wonder if you'd changed it drastically. It really surprised me that Ptolus has such a vile prison. But Monte Cook does seem to do horrid evil rather well viz. his WoD and Chaositech.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

Can we cast spells with a somatic component while in manacles? I can get out of the cell with Dimension Hop (verbal only), but I'm going to need my hands. I don't think I have line of sight to get into someone else's cell. Some of my better spells don't require components--Doom Scarabs, Scorching Ray, Shocking Grasp and Burning Hands.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like an answer to that too actually. Remember that a monk's unarmed strike doesn't have to be hands; it can be kicks, headbutts, kneeing, etc. I would suggest a divine transposition, switching Kaeso and Tagret if that's possible. If not, you could hop over to luna's cell, get your cuffs picked, and then do the swap.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

As long as Tagret isn't totally bound he's lethal. I'm trying to get the dang warden to take him instead of any of the rest of you. Tagret can heal 30hp at a time. (2x monk level + 1/2 monk level off of my shirt and class abilities)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Can we cast spells with a somatic component while in manacles? I can get out of the cell with Dimension Hop (verbal only), but I'm going to need my hands. I don't think I have line of sight to get into someone else's cell. Some of my better spells don't require components--Doom Scarabs, Scorching Ray, Shocking Grasp and Burning Hands.




I would allow it with a successful Spellcraft check, the DC being the spell DC +5.

And as for monks, their entire bodies are weapons so the monk can fight as normal.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 21, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I would allow it with a successful Spellcraft check, the DC being the spell DC +5.



 Well that opens up Morty's options significantly...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

Tagret is such a loon! I'd lock him up!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

He is locked up! He's trying to get tortured now


----------



## Ilium (Nov 21, 2007)

Everybody needs a hobby, I guess...


----------



## Ilium (Nov 21, 2007)

You know, it just occurred to me to mention this.  Tomorrow is a holiday here in the U.S. and my company is also closed on Friday.  I will probably be "off the grid" until at least mid-day on Friday, possibly later.

I'm sure there are other Americans in the game who will be in the same boat.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

Depending on how much turkey I eat I might get a post in tomorrow night, and unfortunately, I'll be back at work Friday and posting normally.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

Tomorrow is my only day off too lol. 

.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be spending the holiday alone with my hounds, so I can post normally.   :\


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah I think I'm in that same boat. Turkey...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> I'll be spending the holiday alone with my hounds, so I can post normally.   :\




Cook them a turkey. Turkey is second only to cheeseburgers for my Boxer. He'll be very thankful by the time the day is through tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be away from my computer for a good portion of tomorrow too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, we'll take tomorrow off.  I may post either late tomorrow night or the next morning depending on the posts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm gone until late tomorrow night. I would post sometime in the afternoon, but the Dallas Cowboys play


----------



## Tychus (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd like to see a Rogue's Gallery thread; it would make keeping track of HPs, charges, spell slots, etc a bit easier.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2007)

Put me down with an 'Aye' for the Rogues' Gallery too!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 22, 2007)

What! You bunch of greengos (is the spelling correct).   
Can't you eat and post on the same day?
Gees, how much turkey do you guys eat?
Enjoy your vacation, and please come back with a vengence!!!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

I ate ALOT of turkey! It was freaking great. Gotta love a holiday where you can eat great homemade cooking!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, Dallas vs the Jets just wasn't really a game... back to the other priorities of our lives.  The food was great, though.


You wanted it and you've got it!  Rogue Gallery link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=212542


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

Yay cowboys!!


----------



## Ilium (Nov 23, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Yay cowboys!!



 Yay Packers!  Next Thursday should be interesting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

It will be a great game. It's hard to root against the Packers.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 23, 2007)

Deuce, regarding spell components, I was under the impression that a Spellcraft check could be substituted, as per your post above?

If I'm mistaken, then do we at least have an idea of where our belongings are?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2007)

The question about spell components happened to deal with a somatic component, or the question of hand movements since you are manacled.  I allowed that, but all physical items were taken away.  Your weapons are now in the hands of the City Watch while everything else (except boots, pants, belts, and shirts) has been taken by the bugbear jailors.  I was tempted to allow you to keep your pouch of components but I thought that anyone in a DnD world that would try to arrest a man wearing robes, holding a staff, and carrying a small pouch of strange components of precious stones and animal parts better know enough to take that staff and pouch away.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 23, 2007)

No way anyone in a "D&D turned up to 11" world will fall for the Gandalf walking stick act. I was surprised they weren't gagged.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 24, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> No way anyone in a "D&D turned up to 11" world will fall for the Gandalf walking stick act. I was surprised they weren't gagged.




I was thinking about having the party gagged or further separated... but if I had the Warden take all the precautions he could have this would be a very short session as the party would have become dead or forever-tortured-NPCs.  I've also taken the liberty to add some other ways that make it easier to escape than it was in the original, such as adding small drawbridges to the separate isles in the prison (originally, no drawbridges and only a few boats to get around), letting the ogre be dumb enough for the monk to get a hand on him, and having the Warden watch the show instead of having him engage immediately.  Still, maybe one of the others can break the party out in case they are unable to do so themselves.

Five of the Group A players should be very nice to the other players.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 24, 2007)

Regarding reading the other team's thread...

Am I missing something important by NOT reading the team A threads?  For my own immersion, I've held off on reading the other threads.  I get the impression that some other members of team B have reached conclusions that I don't have enough information to support.

[Sblock]There was one mention of mutilation, and we'll see what's up with the bodies upstairs, but if all that's left are unidentifiable bits, Glau's going to be suspicious of whether the knights are actually dead.  They might have won the fight and fled the scene.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not going to tell people to or not to read each other's threads since there is no reasonable way for me to regulate such a thing.  By not reading Group A's thread you definitely are better able to roleplay, however, and that is something valuable.  For now, let's just say that Group A made a decision that didn't turn out well and are in a bit of a bind.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm reading the other thread - it's very entertaining. Personally I think we seem to be pursuing our investigation in the way that a group of smart, knowledgable characters in a D&D world would.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

Things aren't going very smoothly for Group A, although some of the other idle players might want to look into being creative the next couple of rounds.  Percival and Kaeso would especially appreciate it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

I know, Tagret won't be able to get outta here by himself! lol


----------



## Dekana (Nov 27, 2007)

I like visual aids! So I picture the room as this:






T-Tagret
K-Kaeso
L-Luna
M-Morty
P-Percival
Ku-Kurt
W-Warden
O-Ogre
O1 is on the ground writhing in pain with a broken arm
O2/O3 are attacking Kaeso
O4/O5/O6 are moving to attack Percival (uh oh)
O7 is running to get help

Not a great situation to be honest. Percival is about to get flanked by the Warden and 3 ogres. Tagret and Kaeso might do ok with the 2 1/2 ogres to worry about, but Kaeso needs a weapon. Luna and Morty are still in their cells. And Kurt is well... hiding.

Disclaimer: I'm certainly not the DM, so don't assume this depiction is accurate.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, if that pump is like a water cannon, we might have a chance to force down the warden and ogres, unlock the other cells, and make a run for it.

Deuce: When we got sprayed with it before, was it a powerful jet of water, or more like a garden hose?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2007)

Powerful enough to maybe use it for a trip attack or knock a medium-sized person back a handful of feet, but no more than that.  Dekana's visual is somewhat accurate, but I'll have to see what I can do to make it more so.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

I am torn with Tagret here. If there is an ogre running to get help, then someone needs to stop it lol. He could easily catch the ogre, but then I'm afraid that you all will die in there. I hope to get to the Warden soon, but sorta can't just leave the ogres around to flank me. So, Perc, I hope you can hold out.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 28, 2007)

[sblock=Deuce Traveler]Haha, I'm going to kill that sergeant in group B's thread if I get the chance.[/sblock]


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 29, 2007)

So who is Morty taking with him out of this hellhole? He can bring three with him using _dimension door_, which should get them out of the prison (unless it is over 800 feet deep, in which case it is a truly massive prison). Anyways I'll leave it up to you guys to decide who would like to come.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 29, 2007)

Tagret is a sneeze away from dying, which sucks, cuz I really liked him lol


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> So who is Morty taking with him out of this hellhole? He can bring three with him using _dimension door_, which should get them out of the prison (unless it is over 800 feet deep, in which case it is a truly massive prison). Anyways I'll leave it up to you guys to decide who would like to come.




Percival has several Dimension Hops left and can likely use them to get out. Who else can get out on their own? What about summoning a ride for somebody? What happened to the summoned crocs? No components?


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 29, 2007)

Sadly the crocs require material components (_sigh_) .... and this is how we learn to take Eschew Materials.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2007)

Giving one more day for the 5 members of Group A to finalize their plan.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm good with continued attack or retreat. I fear if we retreat we'll be losing gear and at least one party member. Of course the other option may mean the loss of everyone.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 29, 2007)

Morty will stick with it to the end, if that's what the others decide. As mentioned in his description, they are the closest thing he has to family. That and being alone, with no spellbook, and wanted in Ptolus is not a good situation for him, so he'd rather face death than that prospect.

However, if we _do_ decide to retreat, he has an exit, but say goodbye to the gear.

Not really a good situation either way.

EDIT: I'm surprised this hasn't been asked yet, but *Deuce*, what can we expect to happen in the event of a TPK? Is that all there is, so to speak?


----------



## Tychus (Nov 29, 2007)

Group B action seems to be dying down.  Is everyone waiting to move to the next scene?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2007)

If everyone dies I'll open it up for players to create new character sheets and start a Group C who had connections and friendships with Group A.  Also, I'll probably find a way for Group C to unite with Kareus.  5 and a half days left to Yearsend.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 30, 2007)

Whatever happened to Tailspinner? Group B's been without a party member the whole time.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 30, 2007)

Tychus said:
			
		

> Group B action seems to be dying down.  Is everyone waiting to move to the next scene?



 I'm still here.  Just trying not to hog the spotlight.  I'm ready to go examine the other crime scene.

_EDIT: Spoke too soon. I hadn't read the latest IC posts.  Obviously I now vote we go interview the killers._


----------



## Tychus (Nov 30, 2007)

What time is it, roughly?  I'd kind of like to visit a contact, but not so much that I want to roust him out of bed.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 30, 2007)

Tychus said:
			
		

> What time is it, roughly?  I'd kind of like to visit a contact, but not so much that I want to roust him out of bed.



 Well, _we_ got rousted out of bed, so I'm thinking pretty late.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 30, 2007)

It's after 4.36am. The time was in the first post; so I shouldn't worry about waking someone up - we need information!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: I'll be out of touch for a couple of days, maybe until Tuesday. Does the warden appear to be magically sped up? Percival might try a Dispelling touch. If the stunning fist or grapple succeeds, Percival will make another try for the Rapier. With that weapon in hand he could bring his feats into play an perhaps double or triple his effectiveness.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 30, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> It's after 4.36am. The time was in the first post; so I shouldn't worry about waking someone up - we need information!




I missed that.  With travel, it's got to be 2-3 hours at least.  So is the city up and moving yet?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 30, 2007)

Come on Team A; I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

For Team A it is 6am, Team B 8am, and Kareus is ahead of you all at 9am.  Team A decided to fight instead of run, but are obviously outclassed.  I'll resolve that combat now.  Sorry that this post was so late.  I went right to bed after I finished work Friday morning.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

Tagret and Percival were unfortunately killed, but if their players are interested in continuing with new characters please let me know.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

That was an epic encounter! Well played, all!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I saw that coming. I would remake a new guy, but am actually kind of sad over this lol. I don't know, maybe a rogue. I'd have to see what you'd allow before I remade him. If I had my way, he's be a freakin assassin and kick the crap out of the Lizard Warden.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

Go for an assassin if you want, or anything that you'd like as long as he'd work with the group and not against them.  I'd have to find a way to fit him in is all.  Or you can play his friend, Riven Castlegate who is one of the NPC contacts of Tagret that I made instead of one I found in the Ptolus book.  That way we have a connection and a way for revenge.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

I will have to think over what class to come back as. If you want, I will work up a backstory that places the new character in the story. I would play a healer, but I don't care much for playing a caster lol. Maybe a Scout or a Barbarian.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm fine with going with backstory and a basic idea of a character class before we go with creating the character.  I'm glad you're still in.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

I knew Tagret was going to die as soon as he opened his jail cell lol. Perc was tragic though. Tagret would of been sad that he died. At least he had a good death and took more than 1 with him.

p.s. Thanks for letting me stay in the game


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

I decided that I would like to play a human scout. I figure he would either be a friend of one of the "accused" or of one of the slain. News travels fast in the town and he quickly learned of his friends fate. He now seeks the group, but believes them innocent as what they are accused of extremely out of character for his friend. 

I figure that story kind of puts me near group B, but I hope to find group A before them! lol I will let you decide if that story is okay, and all that other DM stuff lol. 

What are my new character creation rules?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, we're hot on the trail.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

Stick with the same rules as before.  I may have you join up with Kareus or the remnants of Group A, but I'm looking for an opportune moment.  I'm hoping to have Kareus link up with the rest of the group within the next game-time day.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright, I'll post the new guy either today or tomorrow. I will keep watching the IC thread, so just feel free to put me back in whenever you can. No rush because of me lol


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 1, 2007)

Just got back home. I'm too bushed to post today, so I'll sleep over my response. I'll post tomorrow early.

I grieve more for Tagret then you OnlytheStrong. I think he was a great PC.   Can't wait for your next one.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Wysiwyg. That means alot to me. Tagret was one of my favorites, and I'm sure I'll take him into another game sometime.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, here's try number 2 lol

Davian  

[sblock]

Str:   14  +2 mod                         (thank god for re-rolling 1's, I would of had a stat of 3)
Dex:  18  +4 mod (+1 level adj  + 2 gloves)
Con:  14  +2 mod
Int:   13  +1 mod
Wis:  16  +3 mod (+1 level adj)
Cha:  9   -1 mod

AC:  20/22      (10 + 4 armor + 4 dex mod + 2 natural) +2 using Skirmish

HP:   82   (8+ [6x9] + 20 [10x2 con mod]

Speed: 40ft

Initiative: +5  (4 dex mod + 1 battle fortitude)

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude:  +6   (3 base + 2 con mod +1 battle fortitude)
   Reflex:     +11   (7 base + 4 dex mod)
   Will:         +6    (3 base + 3 wis mod)

Base Attack Bonus: +7/+2
   MW Comp. Shortbow    +12/+7 to hit    dmg: 1d6    crit:x3   range: 140ft

   Grapple +9  (7 base + 2 str)

Skill: 
   Balance:------------       19     (13 ranks + 4 dex +2 synergy)
   Disable Device:------       14      (13 ranks + 1 int)
   Hide:----------------      22      (13 ranks + 4 dex + 5 cloak of the elvenkind)
   Listen:---------------     10     (7 ranks + 3 wis)
   Move Silently:--------     22      (13 ranks + 4 dex + 5 boots of the elvenkind)
   Search:--------------     14      (13 ranks + 1 int)
   Sense Motive:--------     16     (13 ranks + 3 wis)
   Spot:----------------      9     (6 ranks + 3 wis)
   Survival:-------------   16/18        (13 ranks + 3 wis) +2 synergy for tracks
   Tumble: ------------      17      (13 ranks + 4 dex)

Feats:
   Track
   Point Blank Shot
   Precise Shot
   Far Shot
   Rapid Shot
   Ranged Disarm (C.W)
   Deadeye Shot (C.A) [readied action, denies dex when an ally attacks]

Class Ablities:
   Skirmish (+3d6, +2AC)
   Trapfinding
   Battle Fortitude +1
   Uncanny Dodge
   Fast Movement +10ft
   Trackless Step
   Evasion
   Flawless Stride
   Camouflage
   Blindsense 30ft[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

Boots of the Elvenkind--------------2,500gp------------1lb
Cloak of the Elvenkind--------------2,500gp------------1lb
Scentblinder-----------------------8,000gp------------0lbs
Amulet of Natural Armor +2---------8,000gp------------0lbs
Serpintine Owl Figurine-------------9,100gp------------0lbs
Efficent Quiver---------------------1,800gp------------2lbs
Handy Haversack-------------------2,000gp------------5lbs
Gloves of Dexterity +2--------------4,000gp------------0lbs
Ring of Protection +1---------------2,000gp------------0lbs
Ring of Sustenance-----------------2,500gp------------0lbs
Elven Chain------------------------4,150gp------------20lbs
Masterwork Comp. Shortbow--------375gp--------------2lbs
Arrows (20)--------------------------1gp--------------3lbs
Hat of Disguise--------------------1,800gp-------------0lbs

Gold Spent: 48,725 
Gold Left: 275

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, I see that we have a human scout.   May I ask what alignment he is?  All I need to know is good or neutral to be honest.  I plan on introducing Davian fairly soon.  Probably this week.  Also, are some of those items in the MIC?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 3, 2007)

They are all in the DMG except for scentblinder...........which I forgot where I got it from. Um.............Gimmie some time to find it and I'll edit this post. 

Scout-boy is Good


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, I've just returned to witness Percival's untimely death. It is for the best. The poor do-gooder would never have been able to live with himself after the slayings. So what does the party need? I see we have a nifty new scout. Some sort of healer? Maybe a Druid? I don't have a concept in mind so it may take me a little time to put together a replacement for Percival. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, the scentblinder kinda threw me off.

Scotley, I was planning on the group finding a staff of healing soon, but if you want to go for a healer I'll be supportive.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 4, 2007)

Woot! Found it! Page 132 of the Magic Item Compendium. Not sure why that was so hard to see. Basically it makes me impossible to track using scent abilities (magical and nonmagical). I basically just added it for flavor, although it was expensive.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 5, 2007)

Now that we've moved on to the second murder scene I think of a bunch more things I want to know from the first.  Figures...

Are subscriptions broken for everyone, or just me?  It's harder to keep up with the threads without them.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 5, 2007)

Tychus said:
			
		

> Are subscriptions broken for everyone, or just me?  It's harder to keep up with the threads without them.




Yes, it's a global ENWorld plague I'm afraid.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

*Building a replacement for Percival*

Yeah, that subscription thing is really annoying. Any word on when they might get it fixed?

For Deuce Traveler (4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=7, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13) 

7,16,10,14,13,13

For Deuce Traveler set 2 (4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12) 

8,13,9,12,13,12 

For Deuce Traveler set 3 (4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12) 

13,13,12,12,11,12

Wow, what unspectacular rolls. I'll see what I can do with them. It will be tough to build a spellcaster, except maybe with the 1st set.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the first set of rolls.  Dumb or unwise fighter?  Weak spellcaster?  Unlikeable rogue?

OnlytheStrong: What kind of contacts would your new character have?


----------



## Dekana (Dec 5, 2007)

I've updated Kaeso's character sheet in the RG thread to accommodate the new equipment. He's still at about 1/3rd of his hp, unless I missed that we healed up sometime between the jailbreak and now.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Any way we can use the same as Tagret's? We could just say that they were all friends or something. (I liked Tagret's contacts lol)


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 5, 2007)

A quick question Deuce: are the walls of our house made of wood or stone? If they are made of stone Morty wants to use his Summon Elemental feat to summon an earth elemental to Earth Glide through the walls and see who the intruders are.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 6, 2007)

Farmboy:  The lower part of the home is stone, but the upper part that Morty currently is in is wooden.  

OnlytheStrong: No problem!

Dekana: No that's about right.


----------



## bedford (Dec 7, 2007)

I will not be able to post untill monday


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 7, 2007)

Won't be post untill Saturday night.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm working up a Druid and hope to have a draft up in the morning.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2007)

The character concept I came up with is an Assarai (lizardfolk) Druid named Sithalaphis Tsal. He would be level 7 with the level adjustment and two levels of humaniod required. At some time in the past the A group saved him from slavery. He has heard that they were arrested and since escaped the dungeons. He feels he owes them something and wants to help clear their name. If that works for you I'll try to have him ready to play tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2007)

OnlytheStrong: Ok, Davian is now in.

Scotley: I look forward to seeing him.  We'll figure out contacts in a bit.  Any you would be interested in?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2007)

*On Contacts*

Given the rather low status of Assarai in Ptolus it is unlikely that he has contacts more promenent than street level. Maybe a cop sypathetic to the plight of the Assarai? Perhaps someone involved in soup kitchen/mission type work? Maybe an underworld type left for dead in the bay by rivals and pulled out and brought to the healing Druid by Assarai? He also uses firearms, so a gun dealer might be a good choice too. 

I picture Sithalaphis Tsal as spending most of his time protecting his people from explotation and abuse. He isn't trying to encourage them to rise up or better themselves, it is their nature to be the way that they are. However, he needs to protect them to preserve that way of life. Now he wants to extend that protection to those who once helped him.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2007)

*Sithalaphis Tsal*

Still tweaking gear and background, but you can get an idea of where I'm going from this draft. 

Str 12  +2 race
Dex 14 
Con 9 (11) +2 enhancement +2 race
Int 12 +1 4th level  -2 race
Wis 16(18) +2 enhancement  
Cha 14 +1 8th level

Hit Points 56
AC 22 (+5 natural armor, +4 armor/enhancement +2 shield/enhancement +1 deflection), Touch 13, Flat 20 DR 1/- up to 10 points per day
Init +2 
BAB +6/+1, Grap +7
Speed 30 (base 30, light armor)
Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +9

+9/+4 +1 flaming repeating rifle, 1d12+1+1d6 fire 20/x3 100’r +1 to hit and damage within 30’
+8/+3 MW Bayonet on rifle 1d6+1 20/x2 p (as short spear)
+8/+3 MW Club 1d6+1 20/x2 with Spikes Spell +9/+4 1d6+8 19-20/x2

Medium, 6'6" tall, 225 wt, 30 yrs old
Yellow/green reptilian eyes, dark green skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, Druidic, Sylvan, Aquan, Goblin

+11  Balance (4) +4 race
+7  Concentration (7)
+6(8)  Craft (Machines) (5) +2 MW tools
+5  Diplomacy (3)
+8  Handle Animal (5)
+9(11) Heal (5) +2 kit
+6  Jump (5) +4 race
+4  Knowledge (nature) (1) +2 class bonus
+2  Knowledge (religion) (1) cc
+9  Listen (3) +2 armor
+4  Move Silently (0) +2 armor
+4  Ride (0) +2 syn
+1  Search (0)
+5  Spellcraft (4)
+7  Spot (3)
+7  Survival (3) +2 class bonus
+10 Swim (4) +4 race
+4  Tumble (0) +2 syn

Feats
-Point Blank Shot
-Precise Shot
-Exotic Weapons Firearms
-Natural Spell

Assarai Traits
-+4 on balance, jump and swim
-Proficient with simple weapons and shields
-+5 natural armor
-30' speed
-medium size
-low light vision

Druid Abilities
-Non-metal light or medium armor and shields
-Druid weapons
-Bonus Languages
-Animal Companion
-Nature sense +2 on Knowledge nature and survival checks
-Wild Empathy 1d20+level (7)+cha mod (2)+2 syn
-Woodland stride
-Trackless step
-Resist nature’s lure +4 saves vs. fey magic
-Wild Shape small or med animal up to 9 hit dice 3/day


Spells Prepared 6,5,4,3,2   Spontaneous casting of summon nature’s ally

0th- Cure Minor Wounds x2, Detect Magic, Light, Virtue, Flare 
1st- Shillelagh, Entangle, Cure Light Wounds, Sand Blast (sc), Magic Fang 
2nd- Barkskin, Bull’s Strength, Restoration, lesser, Winter’s Embrace(sc)
3rd-Evard’s Menacing Tentacles (ph2), Spikes (sc), Call Lightening
4th-Flame Strike, Ice Storm 


+2 Owlfeather Leather armor 11,160 gp 
-1x/day +4 enhancement to wisdom for 9 min.
-+2 Competence bonus on Listen and Move Silently check
-2x/day gain +5 competence bonus to spot in shadowy illumination for 10 min.
-3x/day armor sprouts wings granting fly speed 40’ and good maneuverability for 5 rounds.
+1 Darkwood buckler 2,215 gp
+1 ring of protection 2,000 gp

Iron ward diamond crystal least DR 1/- up to 10 points day (default) 500 gp
Rubicund Frenzy crystal least at half hp or less gain +1 to damage and fear saves. 500 gp

Explorer’s Outfit 

+1 Flaming Repeating Rifle 10,300 gp
MW Bayonet 305 gp
MW Club 300 gp
MW Hand Cannon 1200 gp (typically loaded with shot) 

3 ammo pouches 15 gp (30 shots)
3 powder horns 30 gp (30 shots)
15 rounds of powder and scatter shot for hand cannon 30 gp
5 regular rounds of powder and shot for hand cannon 10 gp
Amulet of Health 4000 gp
Firearms Permit 10 gp
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp
Holly and Mistletoe 0 gp
Healer’s Kit 50 gp
MW Aritisan’s tools 55 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750 gp
Headband of Wisdom 4000 gp
-With Wildling Clasp 4000 gp (mic) allows item to function during wildshape
Amulet of Retributive Healing 2000 gp (mic) cure applies to self as well as target 3x day
Items from Set-Raiment of the Four (Gloves and Googles)
Gloves of the starry sky 1100 gp (mic) emit light as desired, trade spell for magic missile 3x day
Googles of the Golden Sun 4000 gp (mic) Immune to blindness/dazzling effects 3x day trade spell for fireball
-combined benefit Resistence to Cold 5

Waterskin- water 
Backpack 
Bedroll 
Flint & Steel 
Trail Rations- 5 days 

Coins- 465 gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch)

Appearance/Personality: Sithalaphis Tsal is tall, at least by human standards. He has dark green skin and the yellow-green reptilian eyes of his people. His arms seem thin compared to his thick skinned body. He has a tendency to tilt his head to one side when talking to people. His voice is somewhat raspy and he speaks common with too many sylabant sounds, but can be understood easily enough by those human who concentrate. His owlfeather armor is concealed under his clothes which are made of stout brown cloth, but have seen hard use. A faded blue cloak completes his attire. His large clawed feet are bare as is the 4' tail behind him. He wears a stout club of darkwood on his belt along with leather pouches that are worn enough to be hand me downs. A pack and a long wicker case over his shoulder suggests that he is a workman carrying some parcel. A keener eye will perceive that the case is about rifle sized and that there is a powder horn under his cloak.  

History/Background:



Animal Companion Monitor Lizard
[sblock]
Size/Type: Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (47 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 30 ft.
Armor Class: 18 (+3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+7
Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d8+5)
Full Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d8+5)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills: Climb +8, Hide +7*, Listen +4, Move Silently +7,
Spot +6, Swim +12

Companions Abilities: Link, Share Spells, Evasion
Tricks: Attack, Defend, Down, Heel, Guard, Seek

Feats: Alertness, Great Fortitude

A monitor lizard has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. Monitor lizards have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. *In forested or overgrown areas, the Hide bonus improves to +8. 
[/sblock]

Contacts

- Gaellas Icestar is a female halfling with a scar along the side of her face and a love of things elven. She lives in Midtown and has a gruff personality that few find themselves able to get past, although she finds Sithalaphis Tsal's connection to nature fascinating. She is a courier who does a lot of contract work for a man named Doraedian Mythlord, and usually picks up a tip or two when big events are happening among the movers and shakers of Ptolus.

- Nayvras the Oracle (female human expert 10) is the current lady who is the speaker in the Shrine of the Oracle in the Temple District. The Shrine is the home of the Brotherhood of the Oracle and is also a place that Sithalaphis Tsal has found himself drawn on more than one occasion. The Oracle is plain-looking with shoulder-length brown hair, small eyes, and a quiet demeanor. She has said before that Sithalaphis Tsal will be part of a great time of heroes and danger, but has not elaborated on how. More often, the two walk the grounds of the Shrine and talk of the world outside the city and their hopes for it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

I like him so far, but give me time to figure out where I want him to make his entrance.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

The other updates will be late tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

Scotley, I want to do at least one contact that involves your character's firearm.  What about having it so that an old friend or organization introduced you to the weapon since it doesn't seem like something a druid would have?  Or do you want to have it as a weapon handed down from your family's generations back from when they were more technological?

Just some ideas I wanted to toss around.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

I was thinking that he received his first weapon as a gift and became fascinated with firearms. The other firearms, which I really need to get on the gear list, might have been junk he scrounged up and fixed. He has some skill to do that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

I like the idea, since there is supposed to be ancient firearm relics in Ptolus, also.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm away from my books at the moment - would use of a Bard's Suggestion ability violate Ptolus' anti-enchantment laws?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Kareus is... not to be messed with.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

I would rule that a suggestion spell would violate the law.  As for Kareus, the poor guy is going to be chased by everyone in the city soon.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I like the idea, since there is supposed to be ancient firearm relics in Ptolus, also.




Excellent! He'll definately be on the lookout for those.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 12, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I would rule that a suggestion spell would violate the law.




That's what I figured.  Makes sense.  I avoided any obviously problematic spells in my spell list.  I think I'll hold off on using any suggestions as well.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 13, 2007)

*Kareus*

Oh my greatness, I really am playing a killer!
One round dropped a powerful mage listed in the player's guide book.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 13, 2007)

That was astounding. Horrible but astounding.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 14, 2007)

The battle probably would have been different if he didn't cast _detect magic_ and _dispel magic_ first.  Then again, I couldn't resist watching one of the few NPCs keeping the Ptolus criminal elements out of chaos get offed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2007)

Sithalaphis Tsal's contacts:

- Gaellas Icestar is a female halfling with a scar along the side of her face and a love of things elven.  She lives in Midtown and has a gruff personality that few find themselves able to get past, although she finds Sithalaphis Tsal's connection to nature fascinating.  She is a courier who does a lot of contract work for a man named Doraedian Mythlord, and usually picks up a tip or two when big events are happening among the movers and shakers of Ptolus.

- Nayvras the Oracle (female human expert 10) is the current lady who is the speaker in the Shrine of the Oracle in the Temple District.  The Shrine is the home of the Brotherhood of the Oracle and is also a place that Sithalaphis Tsal has found himself drawn on more than one occasion.  The Oracle is plain-looking with shoulder-length brown hair, small eyes, and a quiet demeanor.  She has said before that Sithalaphis Tsal will be part of a great time of heroes and danger, but has not elaborated on how.  More often, the two walk the grounds of the Shrine and talk of the world outside the city and their hopes for it.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 21, 2007)

Are we taking a hiatus over the holidays?  I'll likely have access every day, but I imagine not everyone will.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you for the contacts. I expect to be on limited posting over the weekend and likely until next Friday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll only be away from my computer Monday night.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm here


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, let's call this quits until the 26th.  This is a time for family, so please spend some time off the 'puter and with them.  Take care and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like we are still waiting for everyone to get back, so let's give it another day or two.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone (even though it's late) I hope the holidays were safe for everyone.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm back, though I don't have much to say IC at this point. I figure Morty will be the one dealing with the seer since he knows her. And Merry New Year!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been around Deuce. I'm still interested in the game.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2007)

Present!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 28, 2007)

I shall crush those who oppose us!

Er, I mean yes, still here...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 28, 2007)

*pulls a piece of string across the floor* C'mere Kitty!! I'm so glad you're back!!  (couldn't help it)


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm back now as well.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 30, 2007)

Kareus is back too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 30, 2007)

Good to see so many back.  I've done some updates.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to wait a day before posting the next update due to lack of directive posts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't posted because I'm not sure what my role is in the convo. It seems to be between two people, so Davian will just sip his tea and listen!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 3, 2008)

Verosh hates er... the people we're talking to now (to avoid spoilers) so he's keeping shtum.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got a new modem -  my old one got fried yesterday in the afternoon.

Kareus, wasn't going to go in from the front enterance (for just that reason that someone might be waiting for him there). He was scouting the building for potential bounty hunters.
If the coast was clear, he was going to sneak in via a window (after listening in first).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry about that, wysiwyg.  I'll fix and update now.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

I shall be away for 2 weeks or so, so Verosh can either leave in a huff or can be NPCed, I'm fine with either.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up.  I'll NPC you of course.  Others are going to need to step up into a leadership role so that this story continues onto its course.  I'll be on a plane from Germany and back to the states tomorrow, so I did the Monday update a day early.


----------



## farmboymdp (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey everybody, sorry I haven't been around lately, but my holiday went a radically different route than I thought it would. I just got home and am pretty tired, but I should be able to catch up with things tomorrow. Also, a belated Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Tychus (Jan 7, 2008)

I missed a couple days last week.  Wasn't expecting to just walk right into the estate.  I'm at a bit of a loss for how to proceed - I have theories but no good ideas how to collect evidence.  Open to suggestions...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome back, you two.  I plan to interject the new character soon.  However, I just literally got in a day late from a delayed flight from Germany, and I have work in 3 hours, so no update tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry, but I am waiting for directives from Team A and Team B before continuing.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 11, 2008)

I know Lorthanoth (Verosh) is away for another week, and Bedford's been posting - have the rest of Team B given up?


----------



## farmboymdp (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, let me apologize again, because I think I'm going to have to drop my games on ENworld. Things have been going pretty nonstop for me this past week, having just begun the agonizing process of selling my house and moving out of state (for those of you who have had a similar experience, you will understand how crazy that can be). Once that is all finished I will try to get my feet wet again here, but as it stands there's far too much on my plate to continue. 

I wish you luck, Deuce, you've been a very competent DM, and to everyone I played with.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear it Farmboy, but real life has a tendency to do that.  Good luck with the move.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm getting an itchy trigger finger, but this doesn't seem like the best time to start a fight...


----------



## bedford (Jan 14, 2008)

yes but since Aliaster has already started to cast a spell I guess there is not much for us to do except to fight..?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 15, 2008)

Do the party members who were in prison still have their coin with them? Or was it perhaps inside our house along with the spare equipment?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2008)

I would rule that your spare coin was in your house.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 24, 2008)

Deuce - any chance of group B picking up some reinforcements before we get stuck into some major combat?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

lol doesn't group B have a bear?? What else do you need!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to say this, but I can't keep playing Luna. The game was fun while it lasted for me and my character has got to be the best one I've created in ages, but the game has lost the appeal for me. Sorry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 26, 2008)

Tychus, I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Reveille, sorry to see you go.


----------



## bedford (Jan 30, 2008)

are they using silver weapons?? seems everyone can bypass my 15 damage reduction...?  If that is the case of course no lycanthrope would have charged in like this?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, you're right.  I'll fix the damage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2008)

Expect an update Monday morning and enjoy the Superbowl.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2008)

The post will be later in order to give Group A a chance to post.


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. Today was the big day for big daddy. I just had my third child - a healthy boy.
It's been hectic around here for the past 2 days, and more to come as my wife is still in hospital for a few more days after the Caesarean. I'm going to lay low for a while until things come back to normal. If someone wants to play Kareus for a while they are more than welcome, as I won't have the time to do so. I'll look in from time to time.

Have fun without me (for now),
Wysiwig.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

Woot! Congrats!!


----------



## Tychus (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats, Wysiwig!

Deuce - I'm enjoying the game.  Most D&D games I've played don't get beyond 6th level or so; seeing this higher level combat play out is interesting.  However, it's kind of frustrating playing in a party that's at least half NPCs.  Interacting with the other characters is a large part of the fun for me.  Since it looks like we've got one dead party member, and perhaps more before this fight is over, I was thinking we might go recruit some additional help at Delver's Square before we go poking around the Necropolis (or wherever we decide to head next).  As a player, I'd really like to have one or two more active players in the group.  Plus having a spell slinger around could be handy.  Since we're in the adventuring capital of the world, it's pretty easy to justify mid-game recruitment in character.  What do you think?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2008)

Both groups are having similar problems, so I am currently mopping the floor with some PCs more than others.  When the smoke clears, Team A should have about 3.5 active players (wysiwyg will be on a much deserved time off... Congrats wysiwyg!) and Team B will have 3.  I can have the two parties meet and combine if everyone is interested.  At this point Team B probably has some suspicion that Team A may be innocent.  The only problem is that both teams pure spellcasters have stopped posting.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats Wysiwig!

I would be in favor of combining the groups. Of course my character came late to the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of a post on Thursday, but I have been sick this last week.  I'll try to keep the frequency up again.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeez, Davian is er... a pretty hypocritical a**hole, isn't he?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

Well think of it this way, you both lost a friend. His friend was dear to him too, so you both are pretty pissed off. I forgot your characters name (sorry), but he did come in with an attitude. I mean, you spoke one word and ur posture was far from friendly. Davian didn't expect those who would come in to be best friends with them, but he did expect fairness. He simply doesn't want his group to be dominated or intimidated by anyone. We will get along eventually lol. I hope!



**edit** I'm subtly hinting at the elven guard to put a momentary end to our little argument lol. 

Oh, and what makes him hypocritical? Just curious. He met your character insult for insult. He's alot like Tagret personality wise, except Tagret would probably have moved toward you. Btw, I think we are both playing A$$holes lol


----------



## Tychus (Mar 6, 2008)

What makes him hypocritical?  Verosh pointed this out in character - speaking of manners and insulting him in the same breath.  But a little intraparty conflict makes for livelier posts 

Would those of you who haven't done so mind posting your character sheets to the rogue's gallery thread?  I haven't paid much attention to Group A's activities, and I don't even know what class some of you are.  Searching through 17 pages of this thread, especially given the often exceptionally long load times on ENWorld, isn't something I look forward too.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 6, 2008)

I should have been clearer with Verosh's attitude - he isn't a badass or anything. He's a very emotional guy who has just seen 3 of his friends butchered and had one of his close friends murdered (by, he reckons, Tagrat and co). I think he's pretty justified in being close-mouthed with suspected killers.

But anyway, the calming aura of Glau seems to have smoothed over that unpleasantness.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a big deal, I don't imagine it will come to blows  I know exactly what ya mean though, which is why Davian not afraid to stand up right now. Tagret was a dear friend, and although you guys didn't kill him; it's just a tender subject. That is why Davian joined up with this group, to clear Tagret's name. 

Davian basically scolded him for not introducing himself, or the group for that matter. I may have to re-read what I wrote, but he didn't mean to insult until they started flying. I couldn't imagine a group in our (group A's) situation just spilling our guys to everyone. Seems like a great way to die. 

Glau did the same thing Davian did apparently lol. I appreciate someone breaking up the "fight," but then ya went and insulted him with the "adults are talking" comment. So, I'm not sure the conflict is over yet lol


**edit** You are right. He has every right to be "close mouthed." Don't think I'm a huge jerk, I can see where you are coming from. Ya gotta realize though, Davian and the group doesn't know a dang thing about you guys.


----------



## Tychus (Mar 6, 2008)

> Glau did the same thing Davian did apparently lol. I appreciate someone breaking up the "fight," but then ya went and insulted him with the "adults are talking" comment.




Yeah, that was intentional


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, before the "good sirs" comment starts anything.......... I'm assuming that everyone is a guy, sorry if your not. Just like what was mentioned earlier, I haven't checked the sheets to see what ppl are.



btw

Davian:  Human Scout


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2008)

I actually enjoyed reading the exchange.   Thanks!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 12, 2008)

Boo-Yah! 

I think Davian and Verosh will make a heck of a team. They're mad as hell and they've had enough!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

lol I hope so........ Davian just gets mad when he remembers what happened to his friend. The priests we fought made him mad, and their asses got kicked (Not just his doing, the team did great).  He would actually like to avoid hurting most people except for those responsible for killing Tagret. The warden is definetly on his list.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 13, 2008)

No kidding! I'm itching to return to the prison and kick the crap out of the warden, making sure to grab our lost gear as we leave.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys can go to the Warden and back to Ptolus Prison if you want.  You may find answers there, too.  Your current options are to talk to contacts, search the Warrens, search the Necropolis, or pay the Warden a visit.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong but our active characters consist of: Davian the Human Scout, Kaeso the Human Fighter, Tsal the Assarai Druid, Glau the Grailwarden Dwarven Bard, Skrymer the Werebear Fighter/Barbarian/Warshaper, and Verosh the Litoran Swashbuckler/Rogue/Fighter.


----------



## Tychus (Mar 14, 2008)

A quick OOC explanation of my plan:

We can attempt to gain entrance to the prison using the "prisoner transport" ruse, of Star Wars fame.  I can craft a Major Image (Illusion) to make us look more like guards and prisoners so we can gain entrance without surrendering all of our gear.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, but you will need a boat or some other piece of similar transportation to get there.  The prison is on the water and away from the main landmass that Ptolus rests.


----------



## Tychus (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be travelling this week.  Please NPC Glau as necessary.  I should be back Thursday evening.


----------



## Tychus (Mar 17, 2008)

Glau can pay to rent a boat if that what you all want to do.  (Now I'm really gone for the week).


----------



## Tychus (Mar 24, 2008)

I was thinking this morning that the prisoner plan might be needlessly complicated.  We could just try to walk in and ask to speak to the warden, for example.  If someone wants to suggest something else I'm not wedded to it; I'd like to keep moving forward rather than spend a lot of time strategizing.  Anyway, even if it's not the best tactical option, it should be entertaining


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for my absence, but I just moved to a bigger apartment and I am still trying to get my computer up and running.  Hopefully I'll just need a day more.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll be gone for a day or two.  Travelling to Germany.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2008)

Haben Sie eine nette Reise!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2008)

Veilen Dank!


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2008)

We have now successfully exhased more than half of what I remember of the German language from high school and undergraduate study. If you get angry at anyone while you are there let me know, I've got a couple of swear words in my remaining vocabulary.


----------



## Dekana (May 22, 2008)

I haven't been posting nearly as much as I used to, and I don't want to hold the game up. So I will be bowing out of this game. Please NPC/kill off/replace Kaeso as needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2008)

Dekana, that's unfortunate but I understand.  Have a good one.  I'll open the option for any lurkers to take over your character.


----------

